# ASUS VG248QE 144Hz oder Benq xl2411t



## Westcoast (2. Februar 2013)

da ich gerne schnelle shooter spiele und gerne mal 144 hertz ausprobieren möchte, welchen monitor würdet ihr nehmen?
finde die beiden genannten monitore haben kaum InputLag und die 144 bilder pro sekunde lassen spiele geschmeidiger aussehen.
BenQ soll bei dem XL2411T die farben verbessert haben. meine gtx 690 kann auch genug bilder erzeugen.


----------



## ColorMe (2. Februar 2013)

Naja, möchtest du 3D nutzen dann den Asus. Da hast du dann 72Hz.
Sonst finde ich den BenQ um einiges edler und auch von den Features geiler.


----------



## Hübie (2. Februar 2013)

Der XL2411T hat ebenfalls 144 Hz @2D. 3D "nur" 120. Exakt das hat der ASUS auch. Ich selber habe mit beiden Herstellern gute Erfahrungen. BenQ bietet 3 Jahre pick-up-warranty. ASUS nur ein Jahr pick-up und ein weiteres Jahr regulären bring in Service.
Wenn du unschlüssig bist empfehle ich dir mal Tests auf prad.de


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie weit Du vom Monitor entfernt sitzt. Für einen 27" sollte es schon ~1 Meter sein, sonst verliert man beim Zocken schon mal die Übersicht, wobei das individuell auch unterschiedlich ist. Daher würde ich mal probeschauen gehen oder beide Monitore bestellen und dann den, der Dir nicht so gefällt, innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken.

Ich bin von 24" auf 27" gewechselt, und damit macht mir Zocken schon deutlich mehr Spaß 

Den Asus kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Februar 2013)

Im Moment kann man das schwer sagen, ich würde auf mehr (professionelle) Testberichte warten.
Im bisherigen Duell hatte der VG278HE gegen den XL2420t deutlich die Nase vorne. Bei den beiden neuen Modellen kann das aber schon wieder ganz anderst aussehen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2013)

Der BenQ XL2420T schwächelt halt bei den Farben. Da ist der Asus um einiges besser. Daher geht meine Empfehlung auch zum Asus.


----------



## chiller (2. Februar 2013)

Was hat der 2420t mit dem 2411t zu tun?

Laut englischsprachigen foren soll der 2411t ein ordentlichen schwarzwert, deutlich bessere farben und fast keinen inputlag haben.


----------



## Westcoast (2. Februar 2013)

danke schon mal an alle. werde wohl noch tests abwarten müssen und der XL2411T hat nichts mit dem 2420t zu tun, 
da wirklich beim neuen 11er modell bessere farben herrschen als beim vorgänger.

fazit zum ASUS von luXX:

Positive Aspekte des ASUS VG248QE:

schlichtes, zeitloses Erscheinungsbild
hohe Spieletauglichkeit (geringe Reaktionszeit und Inputlag, 144 Hz Bildwiederholfrequenzrate)
zahlreiche Ergonomie-Features (Höhenverstellung, Pivot-/Rotations-/Neige-Funktion)
übersichtliches OSD

Negative Aspekte des ASUS VG248QE:

ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung
zusätzliche Kosten durch 3D-Brille + Receiver

diese ungleichmäßige ausleuchtung und die pixeldichte macht mir beim ASUS sorgen. leider gibt es keinen test zum BenQ XL2411T.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Februar 2013)

Die Pixeldichte beim XL2411t u. VG248QE ist ja dieselbe 
Dadurch wäre nur noch der Schwarzwert das Manko...
Wie ich dir schon geschrieben habe, halte auch ich es für am sinnvollsten, ein paar Testberichte abzuwarten (am besten von Prad.de)


----------



## Westcoast (2. Februar 2013)

ich bin ja verwöhnt vom PVA panel und wenn ich auf youtube.com ASUS mit 144hertz sehe, bin ich bischen schockiert. sicherlich schnelles bild und alles ist geschmeidiger.

was wäre denn mit einem Eizo Foris FS2333-BK? geringer inputLag und geile farben mit IPS panel, nur 60 hertz. ist alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Hübie (2. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie weit Du vom Monitor entfernt sitzt. Für einen 27" sollte es schon ~1 Meter sein, sonst verliert man beim Zocken schon mal die Übersicht, wobei das individuell auch unterschiedlich ist. Daher würde ich mal probeschauen gehen oder beide Monitore bestellen und dann den, der Dir nicht so gefällt, innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken.
> 
> Ich bin von 24" auf 27" gewechselt, und damit macht mir Zocken schon deutlich mehr Spaß
> 
> Den Asus kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen


 


mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Im Moment kann man das schwer sagen, ich würde auf mehr (professionelle) Testberichte warten.
> Im bisherigen Duell hatte der VG278HE gegen den XL2420t deutlich die Nase vorne. Bei den beiden neuen Modellen kann das aber schon wieder ganz anderst aussehen.


 


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der BenQ XL2420T schwächelt halt bei den Farben. Da ist der Asus um einiges besser. Daher geht meine Empfehlung auch zum Asus.


 
Drei Personen, ein Fehler. Leute bitte lest bevor ihr Empfehlungen aussprcht. Es geht hier um die 24-Zöller. Da sehe ich den BenQ vorne. Der 2420T ist ein Rückschritt im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger. Der ist auf 3D mit NVISION2 getrimmt und das macht er sehr gut.


----------



## ColorMe (2. Februar 2013)

Willst du was zum Zocken oder zum Bilder anschaun?
Wenn du die Frage beantworten kannst, weißt du auch welcher Monitor.


----------



## Westcoast (2. Februar 2013)

ich habe doch einen 800 euro monitor mit PVA panel. brauche einen zum zocken, da ist warscheinlich der BenqXL2411T besser wie der ASUS 24 zoller-


----------



## chiller (2. Februar 2013)

Da du im Eingangspost schnelle shooter erwähnst, dann bleibt nur der BenQ!


----------



## Westcoast (3. Februar 2013)

Benq XL2411t und Battelfield 3: GTX 670 Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Ultra #2 - YouTube

oder hier; GTX 670 Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Ultra - YouTube

link: Battlefield 3 - Talah Market [Gameplay] | Conquest Large | Score 51-11 (PC 1080p) - YouTube

sieht echt nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Ratibor (3. Februar 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Der XL2411T hat ebenfalls 144 Hz @2D. 3D "nur" 120. Exakt das hat der ASUS auch.:



Der Asus soll im 3D Betriebn 144 HZ haben wie bereits dein vorgänger geschrieben hat.



Westcoast schrieb:


> was wäre denn mit einem Eizo Foris FS2333-BK? geringer inputLag und geile farben mit IPS panel, nur 60 hertz. ist alles nicht so einfach.


Du musst ganz einfach mal auf einem monitor spielen welcher nur 60 HZ hat und auf einem monitor welcher 120/144HZ hat und dann entscheiden. Ich war kurz davor mir den Eizo zu kaufen, jedoch habe ich mich nun umentschieden da 120/144 hz zum zocken einfach viel viel besser sind. Die Maus und das bild ist viel geschmeider und es tritt kein tearing bei spielen auf (auch ohne vsync). bei 60 HZ hast du tearing und auch keine so geschmeidige stabile maus wie bei 120/144hz und natürlich auch kein so flüssiges bild. Übrigens musst du keine 120 fps erreichen um den vorteil von 120 HZ genießen zu können. Ich habe bis vor kurzem den asus 27 vg8HE mit 144hz und auch den benq mit 120hz hier stehen haben und selbst wenn ein spiel nur 40-50 fps hat sieht das bild um einiges flüssiger aus als auf einem 60hz monitor. Mit dem Asus war ich eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden, nur hat der leider im standartmodus welcher der einzige brauchbare modus zum spielen ist einen blackcrush und dazu starkes backlight bleeding weshalb er zurücking. Ich persöhnlich werde nun auf testberichte von  den 2 monitoren warten (ASUS VG248QE und Benq xl2411t) am besten von "prad.de" und mir spätestens dann einen von den beiden kaufen falls in nächster zeit keine noch besseren alternativen angekündigt werden. 16:9 bei einem 24 zoller ist schon etwas nervig aber beim 27 zoller von asus hats gepasst.


grüße


----------



## chiller (3. Februar 2013)

Das schlimmste is eigentlich, dass bestimmt bald der 2421T kommt^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Februar 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Drei Personen, ein Fehler. Leute bitte lest bevor ihr Empfehlungen aussprcht. Es geht hier um die 24-Zöller. Da sehe ich den BenQ vorne. Der 2420T ist ein Rückschritt im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger. Der ist auf 3D mit NVISION2 getrimmt und das macht er sehr gut.


 
Du hast Fehler gemacht 
Ich schrieb, "bei den beiden neuen Modellen kann das aber schon wieder ganz anders aussehen" (das bezog sich auf VG248QE u. XL2411T )
Außerdem handelt es sich hier nicht um den XL2410t, sondern über den Nachfolger XL2411T.


----------



## Ratibor (3. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß was noch schlimmer ist... dass überhaupt noch neue TN Panel auf den Markt kommen !xD...


----------



## Hübie (4. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Der Asus soll im 3D Betriebn 144 HZ haben wie bereits dein vorgänger geschrieben hat.


 
Nö. Da wette ich mal gegen. 100 und 120 Hz sind im 3D-Betrieb möglich. Das mit den 144 musst du mir mal eben beweisen   Hast du nVision2?

@mr.4EvEr: Dann nehme ich das zurück. Das es um den XL2411T geht ist mir aber schon von Anfang an klar 

@chiller: Schlimmer finde ich Mitglieder welche unnötig ein Kommentar abgeben was überhaupt nicht weiter hilft. Und in Punkto Geschwindigkeit gibt es halt noch keine wirklich bezahlbare Alternative zum TN-Film.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2013)

@ Hübi

Mein Vergleich bezog sich deshalb auf den BenQ XL2420T, weil ich viel zu oft lese, das er eine gute Farbdarstellung hat. Das ist aber leider nicht der Fall. 
Und genau das wird im direkten Vergleich mit dem genannten Asus VGH278HE eben deutlich.

Wie die Sache beim XL2411T aussieht kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. 



> Und in Punkto Geschwindigkeit gibt es halt noch keine wirklich bezahlbare Alternative zum TN-Film.


Im Moment noch nicht. Aber AH-IPS ist auf dem besten Weg.


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> @chiller: Schlimmer finde ich Mitglieder welche unnötig ein Kommentar abgeben was überhaupt nicht weiter hilft.



Fühlt sich sicher geil an, hier den Oberlehrer zu spielen, was? 

Ja, ich habe mich verlesen. Aber gut zu wissen, dass Dir das anscheinend nie passiert. Am besten ich schicke Dir ab jetzt  jeden meiner Posts vorher zum absegnen  


 @topic
Hier ein Test zum XL2411T: BenQ XL2411T Review - PC Monitors


----------



## Hübie (4. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Fühlt sich sicher geil an, hier den Oberlehrer zu spielen, was?


 
 Mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? Oberlehrer hin oder her. Ich machte rechtzeitig darauf aufmerksam bevor noch mehr hier reinschreiben wie toll der ASUS VGH278HE oder sonst ein Monitor ist. Das nützt dem TE nur herzlich wenig, da er explizit nach zwei Modellen fragte. Also wo genau ist nun dein Problem? Solltest froh sein dass es aufmerksame Mitglieder gibt.

Du _darfst_ in Zukunft auch ohne meinen Segen posten und deine unqualifizierten Kommentare in Zukunft unterlassen.


----------



## Westcoast (4. Februar 2013)

streitet bitte nicht, hilft doch keinem weiter. fehler passieren jedem mal. also ich habe gerade den test vom BenQXL2411T durchgelesen in englisch und fazit nur 78%.
flimmern unter 144 hertz und das panel wird bemängelt. also heisst es weiter warten, gebe nämlich keine 320 euro bis 350 euro hierfür aus.

ASUS VG248QE kann mich auch nicht überzeugen, nach dem ich den test bei hardwareluxx durchgelesen habe.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Februar 2013)

@ TE

Was für Monitore stehen denn dann noch auf deiner Liste? Die Auswahl schrumpft ja im Moment.


----------



## Ratibor (5. Februar 2013)

@Hübie  Mein einziger "beweis" ist das hier: Asus VG248QE: Monitor für schöneres 3D-Zocken - News - CHIP Online Ob das wirklich stimmt kann ich natürlich icht sagen da das hier meine einzige quelle ist. 

@Westcoast Der test von hardwareluxx zum ASUS VG248QE ist echt enttäuschend, aber ich hoffe immer noch auf andere tests welche besseres berichten^^... Das ist momentan echt ne blöde sache mit den monitoren. Ich weiß nicht wie es dir geht aber ich habe hier einen high end pc und einen 17 zoller monitor stehen! Es ist zum kotzen... ))))))

EDIT: wenn die neuen gaming monitore von asus und benq echt nicht zu gebrauchen sind, dann würde ich sogar mal den Eizo FS2333-BK ausprobieren auch wenn der nur 60 hz hat... leider finde ich keinen anständigen shop wo er verfügbar ist... redcoon zeigt zwar an dass er es ist aber redcoon macht das ja bekanntlich gerne obwohl es nicht stimmt weshalb ich stark bezweifle, dass sie den monitor wirklich haben.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Februar 2013)

@ Ratibor

Woran hakt es denn bei dir? Zwischen welchen Monitoren schwankst du denn?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (5. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> EDIT: wenn die neuen gaming monitore von asus und benq echt nicht zu gebrauchen sind, dann würde ich sogar mal den Eizo FS2333-BK ausprobieren auch wenn der nur 60 hz hat... leider finde ich keinen anständigen shop wo er verfügbar ist... redcoon zeigt zwar an dass er es ist aber redcoon macht das ja bekanntlich gerne obwohl es nicht stimmt weshalb ich stark bezweifle, dass sie den monitor wirklich haben.



Bei Amazon ist er verfügbar. http://www.amazon.de/Eizo-FS2333-BK...X4P0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360070453&sr=8-1


----------



## captain_drink (5. Februar 2013)

Zum Thema Eizo Foris 2333-BK: Dieser ist m.E. für schnelle Spiele völlig ungeeignet. Die Schlierenbildung lässt das gesamte Bild unscharf und verschwommen erscheinen. In Kombination mit der hohen Serienstreuung ist das Gerät eher leidensfähigen Naturen zu empfehlen.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Februar 2013)

Ich stehe gerade vor derselben Frage, BenQ XL2411T oder Asus VG248QE 
Beide sollen ja dasselbe Panel verwenden, nur beim Asus ist es Glossy und daher etwas bessere Farben.
Dafür braucht der Asus doppelt soviel Strom (22W < 45W)
Der Benq gefällt mir vom Design und Standfuss besser.

Der Test vom Asus hört sich zwar nicht so gut an, jedoch finde ich auch viele Meinungen von Leuten die schon einen haben und begeistert sind.
Was mir weiterhin Sorgen macht ist die breite Streuung der Qualität bei Monitoren allgemein??

Naja ich werde noch ein paar Nächte darüber schlafen, denke ich.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Februar 2013)

> Was mir weiterhin Sorgen macht ist die breite Streuung der Qualität bei Monitoren allgemein??


Daran musst du dich gewöhnen. Das ist immer ein Glücksspiel, und betrifft leider auch alle Hersteller.


----------



## AVTR (6. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute, hab ich jetzt neu angemeldet hier, les schon länger mit.
Ich hatte gestern beide Monitore bei mir zuhause zum testen.

Der Asus VG248QE hat mir von Design her besser gefallen, allerdings gefällt mir von Benq XL2411T das Bild besser.
Die Fadenkreuze und Stopuhren beim Asus sind etwas sinnlos, der Black equalizer beim Benq hingegen beim Gamen wirklich sinnvoll,
dunke stellen werden aufgehellt, bezgl Bildtreue passt das dann natürlich nicht so, aber es is ja ein TN monitor zum gamen.
Habe mir dann den Benq behalten, weil der Asus auch noch einen dauernd leuchtenden Pixelfehler hatte.
Die 144Hz gehen problemlos, echt komisch, dass das nirgends angegeben ist.
Habe auch auf amazon eine Rezension verfasst:

Habe den Monitor nun seit ein paar Tagen und
bin wirklich total zufrieden. Vorher hatte ich den Benq xl2420t und bereue es nicht umgestiegen zu sein.
Nachdem ich im Internet gelesen habe, dass er 144Hz kann habe ich beim Support angerufen und tatsächlich hat mir dieser bestätigt, dass der Monitor 144Hz unterstüzt und das obwohl nur 120Hz angeben waren:
Auf der verpackung, im Manual, auf der Website, bei den Händlern, ja sogar auf geizhals.
Ich habe dann auf geizhals nachtragen lassen, dass er 144Hz beherrscht und mittlerweile ist er eh gelistet bei 144hz.
3D Modus ist nur mit 120Hz möglich, genauso wie bei den 144Hz Monitoren von ASUS. Grund ist das Nvidia Vision 2 Kit, hoffentlich kommt bald ein neues Kit raus von Nvidia, welches die 144 bzw 72Hz pro auge unterstützt.
Das Design vom Monitor ist wirklich schlicht, manchem vielleicht zu schlicht. Dagegen
bringt der Monitor nach etwas Einstellungen ein wirklich tolles Bild, besser als ich es mit den Asus VG248QE hinbekommen habe, daher habe ich den Asus auch zurückgeschickt und mir den Benq geholt.
Die mMn optimalen Settings für den Monitor lt. dem review:

BenQ XL2411T Review - PC Monitors

Picture Mode= Standard

Brightness= 28 (according to preferences and lighting – this is still rather bright)

Contrast= 50

Gamma= Gamma 5

Color Temperature= User

Red= 100

Green= 96

Blue= 98



Und ich muss sagen, mit den Settings ist das Bild top, wenn nicht besser als von meinem Xl2420T.
Beim Asus VG248QE hab ich das Bild nicht so schön hinbekommen.

Für den Monitor habe ich übrigens bei Ditech in Österreich 265€ bezahlt,
noch ein weiterer Grund den Benq zu behalten, gach mal 70€ billiger,
da muss ich halt auf den displayport (welcher sowieso netmal 120hz packt angeblich) und auf das bessere design vom Asus verzichten.

Ich hoff ich konnte euch etwas weiterhelfen,
hatte am Anfang etwas angst nen Schund zu kaufen, weil es noch kein prad.de review vom 2411T gibt, aber ich bin wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## AVTR (8. Februar 2013)

Angeblich funktioniert lightboost nur mit 120Hz, das würde heissen: Wenn ein neues nvidia 3D kit rauskommt fuer 144Hz, dann kann dieser Monitor (und alle derzeitig erhältlichen 144Hz monitore, vermutlich trotzdem nur 120Hz im 3D Modus oder vl. 144Hz ohne lightboost. Leider keine Ahnung wer das wissen könnte.

Mittlerweile habe ich den benq auch mehrere spieletests unterzogen und er iss schon verdammt schnell, besonders battlefield 3 mach spass.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

Huch ich habe ja total vergessen diesen thread hier zu abonieren. 

@Painkiller  Ich hatte ja den BenqXL 2420T hier stehen bei welchem mir die farbverfälschung vieel zu stark war. Das bild oben war viel heller als das bild unten. Ob das bei dem modell normal ist oder ich einfach pech hatte kann ich natürlcih nicht sagen. Dann hatte ich noch den ASUS VG278HE hier stehen mit welchem ich anfangs wirklich mehr als zufrieden war. BF3 hat mir auf dem riesen ding um einiges mehr spaß gemacht als auf dem 23,6 zoll monitor von benq und der kontrast ist auch um welten besser. Er war zwar nicht ganz so gestochen scharf, aber auch nicht unscharf und pixel sind bei einem abstand von 70-75cm bei spielen nicht zu sehen. Auch die fabverfälschung ist nicht mal annähernd so extrem wie beim benq gewesen. Leider aber hat der Asus bei mir im standartmodus einen blackcrush gehabt und der standartmodus ist der einzige modus welcher ein nahezu perfektes bild (für ein tn panel) hat. Ob der blackcrush normal ist?... ich weiß es nicht aber ich würde mal sagen ja. In der mitte des bildschirm gabs auch noch dazu ein sehr unschönes backlight bleeding und somit ging auch der asus zurück... hätte er nicht diese problemchen (blackcrush und backlightbleeding) dann hätte ich ihn auf jeden fall behalten. Echt enttäuschend. Der Eizo hat wohl keinen sinn da ich mal gerade meinen momentan monitor von 75 auf 60 hz gestellt habe und das tearing einfach nur abartig ist. Die maus läuft dadurch alles andere als smooth und unschön ist es natürlich dazu auch noch. Vsync hilft zwar aber dann kommt der inputlag und schon sind egoshooter unspielbar. 120hz sind somit leider pflicht. Gibt es denn auf dem markt keinen einzigen 120hz monitor welcher keine Probleme macht (außer natürlich wenn es ein montagsmodell ist)? Und selbst in diesem thread kann man wie ihr seht alles mögliche lesen^^... der eine sagt der neue benq wäre der bessere monitor der andere sagt der benq wäre kein guter monitor... Zu dem benq würde ich persöhnlich wohl schon garnicht erst greifen weil er kein 24 sondern ein 23,6 zoll monitor ist und das geht einfach mal garnicht. Das fand ich schon beim benq xl2420T sehr nervig.  Mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als den neuen asus mal zu testen denn etwas anderes gibt es auf dem markt momentan ja leider nicht. Falls doch dann klärt mich auf ^_^


----------



## Westcoast (8. Februar 2013)

AVTR

danke für deine rückmeldung. also scheint der BenQ XL2411T garnicht mal so schlecht zu sein und besser als das ASUS modell von den farben her.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

@ Westcoast   Ich warne dich aber vor dem 23,6 schlitz monitor.  Auf mich wirkte der benq xl2420T viel zu dünn. Er wirkte extrem in die länge gezogen und viel zu niedrig.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Februar 2013)

der 2411er hat 24 zoll. Habe ihn jetzt auch bestellt und teste mal


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

hmm ok ich war überzeugt gelesen zu haben dass es ein 23,6 zoll monitor wäre.


----------



## Spy (8. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Zu dem benq würde ich persöhnlich wohl schon garnicht erst greifen weil er kein 24 sondern ein 23,6 zoll monitor ist und das geht einfach mal garnicht. Das fand ich schon beim benq xl2420T sehr nervig.


 
Der xl24*10*T hatte 23,6". Der XL24*11*T hat jetzt auch 24". Bis auf Caseking (dort auch nur im Fließtext) geben jedenfalls alle 24" bzw. 60,96 cm an.
Spy

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

xDDD

Ok danke dann wäre das rätsel ja gelöst.  Bei caseking also habe ich es gelesen. Die sache ist nur, dass der Benq Xl2420T ja auch überall al 24 zoll monitor angegeben wird und der ist ja 100% ein 23,6 zoller oder?


----------



## Spy (8. Februar 2013)

Laut Prad Datenblatt (PRAD | Monitore | Hersteller BenQ | Spezifikation: Datenblatt BenQ XL2420T) und den Tests von Gamestar und Toms Hardware nein. Die Angaben der ganzen Preisbörsen sind unterschiedlich.
Müsste also wohl mal jemand ausmessen.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

hmmmmm... also er kam mir ziemlich schlitzig vor xDD... aber muss auch sagen dass ich noch keinen anderen 24 zoller hatte.


----------



## Fruchtman (8. Februar 2013)

MfDoom schrieb:


> der 2411er hat 24 zoll. Habe ihn jetzt auch bestellt und teste mal


 
Wäre echt nett von dir, wenn du kurz deine Eindrücke vom Monitor schildern würdest, sobald du ihn daheim stehen hast


----------



## MfDoom (8. Februar 2013)

Kann aber ein wenig dauern, habe ihn in Östereich bestellt. Bei dem Shop den AVTR freundlicherweise gepostet hat.


----------



## chiller (9. Februar 2013)

Ich krieg bei der Auswahl nur Österreich und die Schweiz!?


----------



## MfDoom (9. Februar 2013)

Schreib denen eine Email. 
Versand: 14.90 Nachnahme oder 7,90 Vorauskasse.

Er wird aber immer teurer, als ich das erste mal geschaut habe war der Preis bei 265,90, bestellt habe ich für 267,90.
Jetzt kostet er 269,90.
http://www.ditech.at/artikel/TF24B34/Monitor_TFT_24Zoll_6096_cm_BENQ_XL2411T_Audio.html


----------



## Westcoast (9. Februar 2013)

bin auch mal gespannt auf die eindrücke vom MfDoom.


----------



## Ratibor (9. Februar 2013)

und ich erst... so langsam werde ich verrückt hier mit meinem 17 zoller...


----------



## chiller (15. Februar 2013)

Kann noch keiner berichten?


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2013)

Habe den Benq 2411 vorhin aufgebaut und teste gerade mit der neuen GTX670 zusammen  
Bin bis jetzt begeistert und werde ihn auf jeden fall behalten. 144hz und Battlefield 3 geht ab wie Luzi. 

Von den Farben bin ich zufrieden, besser als bei meinem alten Samsung T220. Weiss ist jetzt richtig weiss. 

Habe auch die Einstellungen aus diesem Test übernommen, vorher wirkte alles blass, viel zu hell und etwas verwaschen. Pixelfehler hat er keine.


----------



## Lowmotion (16. Februar 2013)

144hz und BF3? Da kommt man kaum auf 120hz. Im Geforce Forum wurde 118hz statt 120hz bei Vsync=on empfohlen. Für 144hz müßte man 142hz manuell eintragen. Laut dem englischen Forum für 120hz bei IPS wären die 144hz bei Benq und Asus eine Art Übertaktung, was die Fehler erklärt. Aber interessant im oben verlinkten Test ist die Tatsache, dass die entspiegelte Oberfläche ein Negativpunkt darstellt, aber auch TN-Panel und Design fließt in die Bewertung ein.

Wichtig ist lediglich die Ausleuchtung und die Pixelfehler. Hat man beides nicht, dann hat man ein gutes Gerät.


Edit: konnte nicht widerstehen und habe mir noch einen 2411 bestellt...


----------



## Computerjul (16. Februar 2013)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe nicht warum man 2 Geräte auf den Markt bringt die überagende Leistung im Gamingbereich zeigen sollen und bestimmt auch vor dem Release ausgiebig getestet worden waren und dann Pixelfehler haben die man sehen kann. Das ist doch fatal oder nicht ? 

Lg.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2013)

Im Desktopbetrieb bilde ich mir ein dass der Monitor etwas heller an den Seiten ist, was man beim spielen aber nicht bemerkt.

Ich bezweifle das man einen Unterschied zwischen 118 und 120 hz bemerkt... Auf jeden Fall habe ich ein stabileres Bild als bei 60hz und habe 144hz eingestellt


----------



## Lowmotion (16. Februar 2013)

Die 120hz Geräte laufen bei 118hz am Besten. Das sind aber solche Details, die eben nur den Profis auffallen. Man kann die 118hz bequem im Nvidia Inspector einstellen.


----------



## Ratibor (16. Februar 2013)

lowmotion redest du von fps oder hz? 144hz und BF3? Da kommt man kaum auf 120hz.  HÄ????? Ich denke du drückst etwas falsch aus oder?  Wenn man den bildschirm auf 144hz einstellt dann hat man auch 144 hz bei bf3 mit "kaum auf 144hz kommen" hat das nichts zu tun... du meinst wohl eher die fps? Als ich den 27 zoller von asus mit 144 hz hier stehen hatte habe ich die fps auf 70 beschrenkt und hatte ein extrem flüssiges bild. Wenn ich die fps nicht beschrenkt habe und bf manchmal mit 120 fps oder sogar mehr lief war mir das bild viel zu schnell was das Spiel total billig wirken ließ. Mag bei games wie css gut sein aber bei bf3 siehts einfach nur lächerlich und total übertrieben aus. Wenn man bf3 mit 144hz und 70-80 fps spielt ist das bild perfekt.


----------



## chiller (16. Februar 2013)

Um bei 120/144Hz einen positiven Effekt zu bekommen muss man nur über 60 FPS kommen. Alles andere is aberglaube und unwissenheit.


----------



## Ratibor (16. Februar 2013)

Eben...

EDIT: Ich kann sogar aus erfahrung sagen, dass man selbst mit 40-50 fps ein viel flüssigeres bild auf einem 120/144hz bildschirm bekommt als auf einem 60-75hz bildschirm. Bei Planetside 2 war das sehr gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Westcoast (16. Februar 2013)

MfDoom

die eindrücke sind ja sehr positiv vom BenQXL2411T, scheint ein guter monitor zu sein.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2013)

Ich bin zufrieden. 
Würde aber auch gerne mal einen Live-Vergleich mit einem IPS sehen da da ja alle so von schwärmen.


----------



## Ratibor (16. Februar 2013)

warum? Willste dir deinen monitor etwa unbedingt versauen? xDDD Lass es lieber wenn du zufrieden bist.


----------



## Lowmotion (16. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> lowmotion redest du von fps oder hz? 144hz und BF3? Da kommt man kaum auf 120hz.  HÄ????? Ich denke du drückst etwas falsch aus oder?  Wenn man den bildschirm auf 144hz einstellt dann hat man auch 144 hz bei bf3 mit "kaum auf 144hz kommen" hat das nichts zu tun... du meinst wohl eher die fps? Als ich den 27 zoller von asus mit 144 hz hier stehen hatte habe ich die fps auf 70 beschrenkt und hatte ein extrem flüssiges bild. Wenn ich die fps nicht beschrenkt habe und bf manchmal mit 120 fps oder sogar mehr lief war mir das bild viel zu schnell was das Spiel total billig wirken ließ. Mag bei games wie css gut sein aber bei bf3 siehts einfach nur lächerlich und total übertrieben aus. Wenn man bf3 mit 144hz und 70-80 fps spielt ist das bild perfekt.



Ja unklar war es allemal. Daher kurz: Vsync auf on ist klar. Irgendwer hat festgestellt, dass das Bild bei 118hz statt 120hz noch eine Idee besser ist und daher ist es wohl im Nvdia Inspector einstellbar.
Für 144hz hatte ich keine Einstellungen gesehen. Ist eventuell noch zu neu und zu wenig verbreitet.


PS: Hatte mir noch per Qipo auf Caseking den XL2411T für 277 Euro incl. Versand bestellt. Der TFT wird sowieso von Tag zu Tag teurer.


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

277??? Wie jetzt O_o... der hat doch noch vor paar tagen um die 350 euro gekostet oder bin ich bekloppt? xD


----------



## Evoo (17. Februar 2013)

habs auch leider verpasst war Caseking 10 Jahre aktion ...


----------



## AVTR (17. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> 277??? Wie jetzt O_o... der hat doch noch vor paar tagen um die 350 euro gekostet oder bin ich bekloppt? xD


 
bestellts ihn bei ditech.at, da kostet er wirklich wenig. und laut mf doom schickt ditech auch zu euch nach deutschland.
achtung für euch deutsche  -> in österreich gibts nur 7 tage fernabsatzgesetz widerrufsrecht, samstag und sonntag zählt nicht.
bei ditech gibts auch ne pixelfehlergarantie, die hält dann 30 tage, halte ich aber für sinnfrei, weil pixelfehler meiner erfahrung nach in der ersten betriebswochen vermehrt das erste mal auftauchen und dann schick ich ihn halt innerhalb der 7 tage zurück und spar mir die 20 euro für die garantie...

Habe übrigens meinen xl2411t zurückgeschickt, weil er einen pixelfehler hatte, nachdem ich noch ein modell mit pixelfehler bekommen habe,
habe ich mir den asus vg248qe bestellt bei hardware versand.de um 307 euro und diesen 20 euro pixelfehlertest (nicht wie bei ditech ne erweiterte rückgabegarantie, sondern da wird wirklich geschaut vorm verkauf ob das teil pixelfehler hat) Tatsächlich ist er wiederverpackt inkl. zertifikat bei mir angekommen, nach einigem Suchen habe ich im Internet ein paar Kalibrierdaten von dem Teil gefunden, nur mit einstellungen bringt ihn man nicht so gut hin wie den xl2411t, man muss ein icm file in den monitor farbeinstellungen aktivieren und dann ein paar OSD Settings durchführen.

Für alle die den VG248qe also haben:

Hier der Link zu einem post mit einem kalibriertem icm file für den asus 

NEW Asus VG248QE 144hz 1ms TN 1080p

anleitung ist dabei, ihr müsst es genau so machen, das richtige icm file dann in der liste als standard aktivieren, dann merkt ihr sofort wie das bild anders wird,
meine OSD Settings zu dem File:

Splendid: Standard Mode
Brightness: 45
Contrast: 85
Color Temp: User Mode -> Red: 83, Green: 96, Blue: 100 (die 3 farben sind halt je geschmack einzustellen, mir daugts so am besten, die kalibrierte datei passt eigentlich zu den settings die bei dem post dabeistehen, aber das is mir zu rot)

Alles in Allem muss ich nochmals sagen: Die beiden Monitore geben sich echt nicht viel, ihr könnt getrost zu dem Benq XL2411t greifen, ich hab ihn ne Woche gehabt und viel BF3 damit gezockt, es ist schon ein Wahnsinn. geht wirklich gut.
Klar ist es ein TN, aber dafür ein Wahnsinnig guter, ich hatte früher nur PVA/MVA und IPS Panele,
der letzte gute zum halbwegs zocken war der HP zr24w, der hatte halbwegs annehmbaren inputlag, ein IPS Panel mit tollen Blickwinkeln und super Farben.
Trotzdem meine unerschütterliche Meinung: Nie mehr einen Monitor unter 144Hz oder 120Hz, wenns keinen IPS oder PVA/MVA mit mehr als 60Hz gibt, dann bitte GTFO.


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

Hey super danke für deinen erfahrungsbericht. Wie siehts denn bei den beiden monitoren mit blackcrush und backlightbleeding aus? Und sind beide exakt gleich groß oder ist einer etwas schmaler und der andere etwas höher als der andere? Und hast du zufällig auf die farbverfälschung geachtet welche man vorallem von unten nach oben sehr gut erkennt? Ich weiß noch sehr genau dass der benq xl2420T dort echt schlimm war... der asus vg278HE ist um einiges größer als der benq xl2420T und hatte trotz seiner enormen größe nicht mal annähernd so eine starke farbverfälschung wie der viel kleinere benq. O_O Der asus VG248qe soll laut einem russischen video ja auch keine so starke farbverfälschung haben. Es wäre sehr interessant zu wissen ob das beim benq auch der fall ist oder ob dieser wie der xl2420T auch so eine starke farbverfälschung hat... falls ja kommt für mich nur der asus in frage.

grüße


----------



## Hübie (17. Februar 2013)

Man kann auch einfach die icm-Datei von BenQ nehmen  Es gibt durchaus einige IPS welche mit 120 Hz laufen und sogar 2560x1440 Pixel auflösen. Die sind allerdings doppelt so teuer wie der hier genannte BenQ oder ASUS. Man muss ja irgendwo die Relation wahren.

Bitte verwechselt nicht die Bilder pro Sekunde und die Frequenz der Polarisation. Wer einen 120-Hz-Monitor hat sollte ein globales frame-limit von 118 definieren. Bei 144 Hz eben 142 fps. Hat den Vorteil das man viele Spiele ohne V-Sync spielen kann und tearing stark vermindert auftritt, was wiederum input-lag verringtert. Besonders einfach geht das per Inspector bei nVidia-Karten (siehe Video). AMD-Nutzer können dies per DX-Tory-Tool machen welches man _afaik_ kaufen muss.

Übrigens sollte auch jeder für sich mal seine Einstellungen vornehmen. Die Werte aus dem Test können ja als Basis dienen, aber da jedes Auge und jedes Zockerzimmer halt anders ist empfehle ich einfach testen, testen, testen. Eizo hat übrigens ein hervorragendes Tool dafür


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus einige IPS welche mit 120 Hz laufen und sogar 2560x1440 Pixel auflösen. Die sind allerdings doppelt so teuer wie der hier genannte BenQ oder ASUS.



WO?!?!?!?! O__o Ich bezahle auch gerne 1000 für so einen xDD...


----------



## Hübie (17. Februar 2013)

Yamasaki Catleap 2B Extreme   Wären mit Import um die 600 Euro. Ist aktuell aber glaub ich mal wieder ausverkauft. Ach ja der CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P nutzt glaub ich das gleiche Panel und lässt sich wohl auch auf 120 Hertz übertakten. Treiberhack vorausgesetzt


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

Aso diese import dinger... najoaaa ich würde es mal versuchen wenn da nicht das problem mit der garantie wäre... die kann man wie ich gelesen haben wohl vergessen.  Übrigens soll ja auch der inputlag nicht der niedrigste sein oder?


----------



## chiller (17. Februar 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach die icm-Datei von BenQ nehmen  Es gibt durchaus einige IPS welche mit 120 Hz laufen und sogar 2560x1440 Pixel auflösen. Die sind allerdings doppelt so teuer wie der hier genannte BenQ oder ASUS. Man muss ja irgendwo die Relation wahren.
> 
> Bitte verwechselt nicht die Bilder pro Sekunde und die Frequenz der Polarisation. Wer einen 120-Hz-Monitor hat sollte ein globales frame-limit von 118 definieren. Bei 144 Hz eben 142 fps. Hat den Vorteil das man viele Spiele ohne V-Sync spielen kann und tearing stark vermindert auftritt, was wiederum input-lag verringtert. Besonders einfach geht das per Inspector bei nVidia-Karten (siehe Video). AMD-Nutzer können dies per DX-Tory-Tool machen welches man afaik kaufen muss.
> 
> Übrigens sollte auch jeder für sich mal seine Einstellungen vornehmen. Die Werte aus dem Test können ja als Basis dienen, aber da jedes Auge und jedes Zockerzimmer halt anders ist empfehle ich einfach testen, testen, testen. Eizo hat übrigens ein hervorragendes Tool dafür



Warum dxtory? Msi afterburner und radeon pro können das doch auch.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Februar 2013)

Ich habe gerade den Monitortest von Eizo gemacht. Ich weiss aber nicht genau wie ich mit jedem Testbild umgehen muss 

Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist:

1. Wie geht man bei Bild 14 vor? Müssen alle Quadrate sichtbar sein, also auch das unten rechts (98,8%)? Es ist ganz leicht sichtbar.

2. Bei Bild 15 war die linke obere Ecke leicht rosa. Ich bin mit der Farbtemperatur von R100 G96 B98 bei Rot auf 96 gegangen und es ist nun nicht mehr leicht rosa.

3. Bei Bild 21 sind leichte Streifen links, im Übergang von Schwarz zu Rot erkennbar. Kann ich das noch irgendwie einstellen?

4. Bei Bild 20 ist eine Weisse Fläche sichtbar, das Quadrat wird sichtbar wenn ich an den Reglern im Test herumspiele. Welche Einstellung vom Display muss ich wie verändern damit das Quadrat sichtbar ist? 

Ansonsten sind alle Testbilder in Ordnung, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Keine Pixelfehler und Geometrie stimmt auch.


----------



## AVTR (17. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Hey super danke für deinen erfahrungsbericht. Wie siehts denn bei den beiden monitoren mit blackcrush und backlightbleeding aus? Und sind beide exakt gleich groß oder ist einer etwas schmaler und der andere etwas höher als der andere? Und hast du zufällig auf die farbverfälschung geachtet welche man vorallem von unten nach oben sehr gut erkennt? Ich weiß noch sehr genau dass der benq xl2420T dort echt schlimm war... der asus vg278HE ist um einiges größer als der benq xl2420T und hatte trotz seiner enormen größe nicht mal annähernd so eine starke farbverfälschung wie der viel kleinere benq. O_O Der asus VG248qe soll laut einem russischen video ja auch keine so starke farbverfälschung haben. Es wäre sehr interessant zu wissen ob das beim benq auch der fall ist oder ob dieser wie der xl2420T auch so eine starke farbverfälschung hat... falls ja kommt für mich nur der asus in frage.
> 
> grüße



Farbverfälschung? du meinst durch die schlechten Blickwinkel des TN Panels?
Der Asus soll auch nach diesem hardwareluxx review keine schlechte farbverfälschung haben.
Mein vg248qe hat schon so komische Verfärbungen bei schwarzem Bild kein Backlight Bleeding, irgendwas anderes.
Der Benq hatte das nicht. Dafür hat er in der linken oberen Ecke ganz leicht geflimmert bei 144Hz, aber nur wenn man drauf achtet,
wurde auch in einem Review angeführt.

Das Design vom Asus ist klar besser, viel dünnerer Standfuß, nicht so klobig wie der xl2411t.
Wenn ich in Deutschland wohnen würde, dann würd ich mir eindeutig den Asus kaufen, den Benq nur, wenn ich maximal 270€ dafür zahlen würde (also in österreich derzeit),
da er einfach weniger Ausstattung hat und das Design/Verarbeitung schlechter ist als beim Asus.


----------



## Hübie (17. Februar 2013)

chiller schrieb:


> Warum dxtory? Msi afterburner und radeon pro können das doch auch.


 
Kann ich nicht verifizieren, da ich keine HD7000-Karte habe. Mit einer 6xxx gehts nicht. Es sei denn auch das hat sich mittlerweile geändert. Könntest du das mal testen (auch OGL-Spiele). Mein Kenntnisstand ist dass DX-Tory als einziges tool in allen APIs einen framelimiter erzwingen kann.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade den Monitortest von Eizo gemacht. Ich weiss aber nicht genau wie ich mit jedem Testbild umgehen muss
> 
> Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist:
> 
> ...


 
Stell das so ein wie du es wahr nimmst, denn du musst zufrieden sein  Manche stehen auf eine warme Farbgebung (mehr rot-Anteil) andere auf echtheit und wieder andere auf kühle Farben (blau Anteil).

@AVTR: Der ASUS hat vielleicht etwas mehr bling-bling, aber das Gehäuse des BenQ ist mit 2,5-3mm dicken Plastik stabil genug. Wenn ich an meinem Rahmen herum drücke knarzt nix. Lediglich die Aufhängung ist etwas wackelig. Pivot etc. gehen aber einwandfrei.


----------



## AVTR (17. Februar 2013)

Klar, das Gehäuse vom Benq passt schon, der Asus ist halt etwas schlanker vom Design her.
Ich würd sagen Geschmackssache, mir war dann der displayport und das schlanke design wichtiger.
Bild würd ich bei beiden als gleich gut beschreiben, TN Panel halt.

Zum Thema Farbgebung kann ich dir auch vollends zustimmen, deswegen hab ich auch meine settings noch gepostet, Farbtreue schön und gut, wenn das Bild mir zu rot is, dann isses zu rot.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich lese jetzt schon eine Weile mit. 
Kann mir jetzt einer von euch sagen, welcher der bessere 144 Hz monitor im 24" Segment ist?
Weil preis/Leistung ist ja der benq besser.


----------



## Hübie (17. Februar 2013)

AVTR schrieb:


> Klar, das Gehäuse vom Benq passt schon, der Asus ist halt etwas schlanker vom Design her.
> Ich würd sagen Geschmackssache, mir war dann der displayport und das schlanke design wichtiger.
> Bild würd ich bei beiden als gleich gut beschreiben, TN Panel halt.
> 
> Zum Thema Farbgebung kann ich dir auch vollends zustimmen, deswegen hab ich auch meine settings noch gepostet, Farbtreue schön und gut, wenn das Bild mir zu rot is, dann isses zu rot.


 
Also meinst du einfach nur das Design. Ja da is der ASUS echt schicker. Beim BenQ ärgert mich oft das die Taten nicht beschriftet sind, sondern lediglich ein Relief erstellt wurde - fail! 
@MPH_the_Legend: Kommt darauf an was dir wichtig ist. Immerhin verwenden beide das gleiche Panel.


----------



## chiller (17. Februar 2013)

Der BenQ is halt fürs Onlinespiele ausgelegt.

Ps. Ich spiele cs 1.6 immer noch auf nem CRT^^


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

@ AVTR ja genau das meine ich. Beim benx 2420T ist es aber nicht nur von den seiten sondern auch wenn man direkt vor dem bildschirm sitzt von unten nach oben extrem gut zu sehen. Das bild oben ist viel heller oder dunkler (das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau aber ist auch unwichtig) als das bild unten. Das heißt wenn in der unteren hälfte des bildschirms z.b. ein baum steht und mann dann nach unten schaut so dass der baum dann in der oberen hälfte das bildschirm angezeigt wird hat der baum und natürlich alles andere plötzlich viel hellere oder eben dunklere farben was ich einfach ekelhaft finde und das der grund dafür war dass ich den benq damals zurückgegeben habe. Das flimmern würde mich 100% nerven da ich eine sehr sensible wahrnehmung habe also kommt wohl nur der asus in frage. 

grüße


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Februar 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Also meinst du einfach nur das Design. Ja da is der ASUS echt schicker. Beim BenQ ärgert mich oft das die Taten nicht beschriftet sind, sondern lediglich ein Relief erstellt wurde - fail!
> @MPH_the_Legend: Kommt darauf an was dir wichtig ist. Immerhin verwenden beide das gleiche Panel.



Wie was mir wichtig ist?


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

Wie was ihm wichtig ist?


----------



## chiller (17. Februar 2013)

Wartet einfach bis zum 6. März dan gibts den Test seitens pcgh.

In der aktuellen is ja schon ein kurztest zum asus ohne wertung


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

wird wohl das schlauste sein. ^_^


----------



## Evoo (17. Februar 2013)

So nun welchen Monitor soll ich mir holen ? : / ... 
spiele fast nur Multiplayer.

Xl2411T < FS2333 < Asus VG248QE ?


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

über den eizo fs2333 brauchste garnicht mehr nachdenken der fällt 100% weg. 120/144hz sind pflicht wenn du fast nur multiplayer zockst vorallem bei egoshootern wie bf3,css et cetera. Was ja noch sehr wichtig für den multiplayer ist, ist ein möglichst niedriger input lag und ich bezweifle dass jemand von den besitzern dieser monitore uns verraten kann was für einen input lag diese haben oder?  Also wäre das schlauste einfach abzuwarten. Selbst ich mit meinem 17 zoller warte ^^... xD

grüße


----------



## chiller (17. Februar 2013)

Der Asus hat 2ms^^


----------



## soth (17. Februar 2013)

chiller schrieb:


> Der Asus hat 2ms^^


Und woher weißt du das?
Wer hat das wo und wie gemessen?


----------



## Evoo (17. Februar 2013)

ok dann warten .. warten .. warten


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

@chiller beweise bitte?^_^
@Evoo jip


----------



## Hübie (18. Februar 2013)

Wie ich breits sagte verwenden beide das gleiche Panel - also beide zwei Millisekunden grau zu grau unter Testbedingungen. Das sagt nämlich in erster Linie wenig aus.
@Evoo: Bitte fange nicht mit so einem schlechten Start hier an. Wenn du eine ernsthafte Kaufabsicht hast solltest du dich auch ernsthaft beraten lassen (es sei denn Geld interessiert dich nicht). Je mehr Details und Infos du uns gibst umso präziser können wir dir Empfehlungen aussprechen. Denn was brächte dir beispielsweise ein schneller BenQ XL2411T oder Eizo FS2333 wenn du nur eine GTS 250 im PC drin hast? 
Vergiss nie, wenn du hier im Forum bist, das dir keiner von uns über die Schulter schauen kann. Also in dem Sinne: *Herzlich Willkommen im Forum*


----------



## AVTR (18. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> @ AVTR ja genau das meine ich. Beim benx 2420T ist es aber nicht nur von den seiten sondern auch wenn man direkt vor dem bildschirm sitzt von unten nach oben extrem gut zu sehen. Das bild oben ist viel heller oder dunkler (das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau aber ist auch unwichtig) als das bild unten. Das heißt wenn in der unteren hälfte des bildschirms z.b. ein baum steht und mann dann nach unten schaut so dass der baum dann in der oberen hälfte das bildschirm angezeigt wird hat der baum und natürlich alles andere plötzlich viel hellere oder eben dunklere farben was ich einfach ekelhaft finde und das der grund dafür war dass ich den benq damals zurückgegeben habe. Das flimmern würde mich 100% nerven da ich eine sehr sensible wahrnehmung habe also kommt wohl nur der asus in frage.
> 
> grüße



Das dürfte generell das Problem von TN Panelen sein, 24" sind vermutlich so groß, dass der winkel von den augen zu der oberen und unteren ecke bereits zu gross ist und du schon farbänderungen wahrnimmst. Vermutlich wärst du mit einem IPS oder PVA und seinen Abwandlungen besser beraten.


----------



## chiller (18. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das?
> Wer hat das wo und wie gemessen?


 


Ratibor schrieb:


> @chiller beweise bitte?^_^


 
2ms Reaktionszeit und 4ms Inputlag.

PCGH hat das gemessen 

Ich denke der BenQ wird gleich/besser sein.


----------



## soth (18. Februar 2013)

Stimmt 
Langsam erinnere ich mich...


----------



## Ratibor (18. Februar 2013)

@AVTR Naja in ger gibt es keine ips panel mit 120/144HZ weshalb diese wegfallen. Wie gesagt war die fabverfälschung beim großen asus sehr gering und nicht sehr störend ganz im gegensatz zum benq. Ich hoffe einfach mal dass es bei dem kleinen asus hier genauso sein wird dann passt das schon.^_^

@Chiller 4ms input lag hört sich doch ganz gut an


----------



## AVTR (18. Februar 2013)

Versteh, gibt also wirklich tn panele die schlechtere blickwinkel als andere tn haben. Net dass es an dies ag coating liegt  das hat naemlich der asus auch drauf 

Berichte dann bitte wie er dir gefällt.


----------



## Ratibor (18. Februar 2013)

Klar mache ich. 

Bei caseking steht dass das display matt wäre. Warum habe ich dann überall gelesen es wäre glossy? 
EDIT: ok es ist also tatsächlich matt... gott sei dank.  Habe mir gerade den Asus bei caseking bestellt. Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt ob ER endlich DER Monitor ist welcher die ehre haben darf mit mir zusammen zu leben.  Bitte enttäusch mich nicht.......... 

grüße


----------



## chiller (18. Februar 2013)

Hab ihn eben ma bei caseking bestellt... Dat musste jetzt  sein.b

Fehlt nur noch ne nvidia... für lighboost.


----------



## Ratibor (18. Februar 2013)

Klar wenn die messegebnisse von pcgh stimmen spricht ja nichts dagegen.  Das war der grund weshalb ich ihn mir auch gerade bei caseking bestellt habe.


----------



## AVTR (18. Februar 2013)

Probierts auh die von mir gepostete icm datei aus inkl. meiner settings,
Bin gespannt ob das halbwegs human ist, hat ja jeder ne andere wahrnehmung


----------



## Hübie (18. Februar 2013)

Der ASUS 27-Zöller hat ein glossy-Display. Wahrscheinlich wurde das durcheinander gebracht


----------



## Ratibor (18. Februar 2013)

@AVTR mache ich 
@Hübie  Welcher asus 27 zöller denn? Also der ASUS VG 278 HE den ich hatte war auch matt


----------



## Evoo (18. Februar 2013)

Ein neuer PC kommt in 4 Monaten.. zurzeit ein i5 2300 , 8gb ram , gtx 560 ti soc , meisten Spiele über 120fps ( csgo ect ).


----------



## Ratibor (18. Februar 2013)

Dann fällt der eizo 100% weg. Der benq soll im 144hz modus leicht flimmern weshalb der asus wohl die besser wahl ist.


----------



## Evoo (18. Februar 2013)

Hab nicht soviel Ahnung von Monitoren... habe jedoch viel gutes über Benq gehört und über Asus eigt nichts. Könntet ihr PRO/CONTRA für beide Monitore auflisten?. danke!


----------



## chiller (18. Februar 2013)

Wenn wir das genau wüssten wären wir hier schon 10x schlauer


----------



## Ratibor (18. Februar 2013)

@ Evoo wenn du nicht so viel Ahnung von Monitoren hast dann wäre es vielleicht mal an der zeit es mit hilfe des internets zu ändern


----------



## Evoo (18. Februar 2013)

denk ich auch


----------



## Torr Samaho (18. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> WO?!?!?!?! O__o Ich bezahle auch gerne 1000 für so einen xDD...



http://www.overlordcomputer.com/default.asp

und

120hz.NET - Source for 120hz 1440p Monitors

ab werk 60 hz, lassen sich mittels gehacktem treiber auf 120 hz (+/-) übertakten. 

habe selber einen overlord. das dumme ist nur, die olle 5870 macht nicht mehr als 80 hz mit, angeblich ist der pixel clock generator zu langsam. im windows-betrieb gehen mit ihr auch 110 hz, aber in spielen habe ich vor lauter artefakten keinen spaß.

was man nicht vergessen sollte: so ein monitor hat fast doppelt so viele pixel wie 1080p und braucht entsprechende hardware. eine 680 / 7970 packt so 60 fps in neuen spielen, wer 120 fps will, kommt an sli / cf nicht vorbei.

werde mir eine 670 anschaffen, um das ding halbwegs vernünftig nutzen zu können, und für den lightboost-hack.




Evoo schrieb:


> habs auch leider verpasst war Caseking 10 Jahre aktion ...



bah. ich schaue von der arbeit fast täglich im net vorbei, 1x war ich wirklich beschäftigt und dann das.

was mich der benq juckt, wenn ich den overlord habe? 

einmal einfach die hardwareanforderungen. beim ballern kommt man nicht wirklich dazu, die map zu bestaunen, man braucht frames.

dann der LIGHTBOOST HACK. 

das ist der hauptgrund für den monitor. sollte jeder ausprobieren. von motion blur wird mir buchstäblich übel. 

der benq ist ca. 7x schneller als IPS, jedenfalls macht lightboost vs konstanter beleuchtung einen ordentlichen unterschied aus, wenn man unschärfe beseitigen will. es wäre gut, wenn dieser modus bei zukünftig erscheinenden monitoren auf knopfdruck eingeschaltet werden kann, ohne frickeln mit profilen.

muss den monitor halt selbst in aktion testen, aus theorie wird man nicht schlau.

zur frage, welcher nun besser ist, der xl2411t oder der vg248qe:

sie nutzen das gleiche LG-panel, haben praktisch identische specs (der asus wurde auch mit einem verbrauch von knapp 20 w getestet, obwohl 45 w angegeben sind, der benq gibt 22 w an)

gehäuse ist mir egal, displayport lieber, da zukunftssicherer und schlanker als dvi. wer schliesst den benq bloß über vga an?

beide verfügen über einen modus, der dunkle stellen in maps aufhellt: black equalizer (benq) oder night view mode (asus), was schon wichtig sein kann. 
dieser modus ist während des lightboost-betriebs aber nicht verfügbar. 

das riesige fadenkreuz des asus ist unnötig und die uhr, hm, vielleicht hilft die beim timing?

schade, dass beide nicht glossy sind. man kann die folie abziehen und wenn man durchschaut, sieht man auch, wie gut das bild ohne sie ist.

der asus ist zur zeit deutlich günstiger, ab 307 €, der benq ab 349. könnte den benq für 280 € vom englischen amazon bestellen, da ist die VAT schon drin, aber falls ich ihn dann doch zurück schicken will, ist mir ein händler in deutschland lieber. 

zu ditech.at: was soll das, man kann dort bei der registrierung nur eine adresse in österreich oder der schweiz angeben?


----------



## MfDoom (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Lightboost-hack macht einen 120hz Monitor noch schlierenfreier, oder wie soll ich das verstehen? 

Und bei Ditech einfach freundlich per email fragen, dann senden die auch nach Deutschland.


----------



## Ratibor (18. Februar 2013)

@ Torr Samaho

Dass die meisten oder womöglich sogar alles ips panel monitore motion blur haben vergesse ich immer wieder... Also hat der overlord auch dieses problem ja? Falls ja kann ich damit auch nicht viel anfangen... da hat mein sony kdl z4500 schon genug meine nerven mit seinen nachzieheffekten strapaziert.  

EDIT: Hat der overlord auch im 120hz modus motion blur oder konntest du das nicht testen?


----------



## Torr Samaho (18. Februar 2013)

genau das. es wird angeblich crt-qualität erreicht. weiter unten auf der seite sind videos, die zeigen, was passiert: so lange der pixel refresh stattfindet und das bild unscharf ist, liegt es im dunkeln, das bild wird pulsierend beleuchtet, so dass man es nur in klarem zustand sieht:

LightBoost HOWTO | The Blur Busters Blog

leider funktioniert das nur mit nvidia-karten, aber einige samsung-modelle haben offenbar ein undokumentiertes feature, ebenfalls einen puls-modus, der auch mit amd funzt, wenn auch mit höherem input lag:

Samsung Zero Motion Blur HOWTO | The Blur Busters Blog


----------



## Ratibor (18. Februar 2013)

Also wenn der overlord monitor im 120hz modus keinen oder wenigstens nur sehr schwachs motion blur hätte dann würde ich wohl zugreifen. WIe siehts denn mit dem inputlag aus gibts da irgendwelche zahlen? Ich sehe übrigens gerade dass das ja 3 verschiedene Monitore sind. Was genau sind die unterschiede?

grüße


----------



## Torr Samaho (18. Februar 2013)

wie ich sagte, ich konnte ihn leider noch nicht auf 120 hz bringen! auf hardforum.com wurde mir gesagt, dass der pixel clock der 5870 zu langsam ist (ganz davon abgesehen, dass sie höchstens alte spiele mit 120 fps bei solcher auflösung darstellen kann). im windows-betrieb gehen 110 hz, aber bei spielen gibt es wolken von weissen pünktchen, manchmal wird das bild für sekundenbruchteile schwarz. scheint echt zu viel für die karte zu sein. werde ich wohl erst richtig testen können, wenn die neue 670 da ist. derzeit bringt er mir nicht sehr viel, hat zwar ein wunderschönes bild, aber ich lege mehr wert auf flüssige darstellung.

ASUS/BENQ LightBoost owners!! Zero motion blur setting! - Page 29 - [H]ard|Forum

siehe hier die antworten von vega und mark  - die haben die antwortzeiten mit einem oszilloskop gemessen, der benq schafft 1,4 ms bei 10% lightboost (schnellster modus), der catleap / overlord mindestens 10 ms (übertaktet). ich kann es gut verstehen, wenn jemand hin und her gerissen ist, welchen monitor er nun nehmen soll. der benq ist klar besser für schnelle bewegung, der overlord hat in allen anderen belangen das bessere bild.

overlord: der x27OC ist der einzige übertaktbare, hat die gleiche platine wie der catleap 2B. hat mich inkl. MWST beim zoll rund 500 € gekostet (A-, nicht pixel perfect, aber ich konnte nichts an ihm entdecken)

nur, wie gesagt, für durchgehend 120 fps in neuen spielen braucht man schon 2x 680er.


----------



## Ratibor (19. Februar 2013)

danke für die antwort.  10 ms sind denke ich dann doch schon etwas zu viel... wie stark der motion blur effekt mit 10ms ist weiß ich zwar nicht aber wenn es "mindestens" 10ms sind und somit sogar noch mehr sein könnten ist mir das dann doch zu riskant. Der Asus VG248QE wurde ja heute bestellt und wenn ich mit dem zufrieden bin dann passts ja eh und wenn nicht dann bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig als den overlord mal auszuprobieren (falls es denn überhaupt ein rückgaberecht gibt). Wann genau wirst du deine 670 denn bekommen? In den nächsten tagen schon oder dauert das noch ein wenig? Falls du die 670 in den nächsten tagen bekommst könnteste natürlich den monitor mal mit 120hz testen und dann berichten und falls der motion blur effekt nicht mehr so stark ist kann ich den asus ja immer noch zurückgeben.  120fps braucht man übrigens sowieso nicht (ausser man möchte es unbedingt) um den vorteil von 120HZ genießen zu können. Als ich kurz den größeren asus hier mit 144hz stehen hatte und ich bei bf3 120-140 fps hatte fand ich das bild sogar schon "zu schnell". Es wirkte total übertrieben und billig. Ich persöhnlich fand das bild bei 144hz mit fixierten fps von 70-80 am besten da es dann sehr sehr flüssig aber trotzdem nicht übertrieben schnell wie mit 120-140 fps war.

grüße


----------



## Torr Samaho (19. Februar 2013)

ok, ich werde berichten. dauert aber wohl noch bis nächste woche mit der neuen karte. natürlich kann man auch mit einem monitor zocken, der langsamer ist als der benq/asus, siehe die durchwegs begeisterten kommentare bei overlord. es gibt nur immer die besonders empfindlichen, und ich bin einer von ihnen. der overlord hat einen samsung s27a750d ersetzt, ich dachte, der hat für ein TN panel ein tolles bild, bis ich den overlord daneben sah mit allen details, die auf dem samsung verloren gingen. 

der samsung hat 120 hz, also halb so viel motion blur wie ein regulärer 60 hz monitor... und ich hatte trotzdem nach dem zocken kopfschmerzen, wenn auch nach längerer zeit als bei 60 hz. deswegen lieber ein händler in deutschland für den asus-kauf: wenn das mit lightboost doch nix gescheites ist, kann ich ihn zurück schicken. das problem ist einfach, dass diese wahrnehmung subjektiv ist: wenn 100 leute schreiben, dass sie begeistert sind, heisst das immer noch nicht, dass ein produkt für jeden geeignet ist.

wegen rückgabe: Returns

der käufer bezahlt den rücktransport und noch eine gebühr. bin am überlegen, was ich mit dem ding soll... sind ganze 500 € und kaum benutzt, aber das bild und so viel arbeitsfläche ist einfach geil. vielleicht in einigen jahren, wenn die karten schnell genug für die auflösung sind...


----------



## Ratibor (19. Februar 2013)

Ah super danke für den Link.  Ja zu den empfindlichen gehöre ich auch weshalb ich jetzt seit mehreren wochen einen high end pc habe aber immer noch vor meinem alten 17 zoller hocke.  Naja wenn du deine 670 hast dann kannst du ja auf dem overlord normale story spiele zocken und multiplayer spiele zockste dann eben auf dem tn panel monitor.  Für story spiele sollte ja eine 670 ausreichen denke ich (außer vielleicht für solche hardwarefresser wie metro löl).


----------



## AVTR (19. Februar 2013)

Hab übrigens noch ne mail aus taiwan bekommen von benq, in der nochmals bestätigt wird, dass der xl2411t 144Hz kann und auch keine Schäden davonträgt auf Dauer.


----------



## Ratibor (19. Februar 2013)

Inklusive Flimmern.


----------



## AVTR (19. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Inklusive Flimmern.


 

Solang nix abraucht und ich keine anfälle davon bekomm


----------



## Xooley (19. Februar 2013)

Glücklicherweise liefert ditech auch in die Schweiz, werde wohl einen XL2411T bestellen und mal ein kurzes Review geben sobald ich ihn erhalten habe.


----------



## Lowmotion (19. Februar 2013)

Die Geforce Titan kommt mit einem Tool zum Übertakten des Monitors.

Ich sehe schon in naher Zukunft Listen von IPS Geräten, die damit gut zu übertakten sind.


----------



## Ratibor (19. Februar 2013)

GeForce GTX Titan: 2688 Kerne für 950 Euro | heise online 

"aut Nvidia lassen sich damit einige 60-Hz-Panels mit 80 Hz betreiben – bei aktivierter vertikaler Synchronisation erreichen Spieler dann höhere Bildraten." uninteressant

EDIT: Mein asus soll übrigens morgen bereits ankommen.


----------



## Evoo (19. Februar 2013)

@Ratibor kannst du dann über den Asus berichten?.


----------



## Soße (19. Februar 2013)

Ich nutze diesen Thread ganz kurz für eine Frage aus :p

Ich überlege mir auch schon länger mir einen guten Monitor (BenQ oder Asus) anzuschaffen.

Aber bringt die hochgelobte Hz-Zahl denn etwas, also macht das Bild weicher und flüssiger,
*wenn meine GraKa gar nicht die 120 bzw. 144 FPS hinbekommt?* 

Bitte nicht lachen...


----------



## MMutzeck (19. Februar 2013)

Nicht wirklich, wie gesagt bei 120 HZ solltest du schon 80 und mehr FPS haben.
Mich hat immer alles unter 100 FPS bei 120 HZ gestört, grade bei Shootern.

Grüße
MM


----------



## MfDoom (19. Februar 2013)

Es bringt auch ohne lächerlich hohe fps etwas. 
Das Bild ist bei schnellen Bewegungen viel ruhiger. Macht sich z.B. bemerkbar wenn man im Spiel um eine Ecke rennt während ein gegner dasselbe macht. Beim anschliessenden rumrühren mit der Maus um den zu treffen bin jetzt meist ich der Sieger 
Man merkt es auch auf dem Desktop, z.B beim scrollen von Text.


----------



## Ratibor (19. Februar 2013)

@Evoo Ist ja selbstverständlich. 

@Soße Und wie es was bringt.^_^ Wie ich übrigens schon mindestens 2 mal (und nicht nur ich) in diesem thread geschrieben habe ist das bild bei 120/144hz monitoren auch mit wenig fps viel flüssiger (mit wenig meine ich wirklich wenig wie z.b. 30-50 fps und alles darüber sowieso). Ein Admin hier im Forum hat das auch mal genau erklärt leider weiß ich jetzt nicht in welchem thread das war und an die genaue erklärung kann ich mich jetzt auch nicht erinnern aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann ist es so dass man z.b. mit 30 fps bei einem 120hz monitor ein doppelt so flüssiges bild als bei einem 60hz monitor mit 30 fps hat. Ich und auch andere können natürlich auch aus erfahrung sagen, dass es so ist. Als ich mir vor 3-4 jahren den Sony KDL-40 z4500 mit 200HZ gekauft habe war das ein traum. Xbox 360 spiele laufen bestenfalls mit 60 fps und durch die 200hz wurden spiele mit 60 fps auf der konsole viel viel flüssiger wiedergegeben als auf meinem pc ein spiel mit z.b. 130 fps (damals war das css) auf dem 75hz monitor. Wie ich auch schon schrieb wäre es sehr klug die fps zu fixieren (in jedem spiel) auf z.b. 60-70 fps dann läuft es stabil und das spiel wird auch durchgehend flüssig wiedergegeben. Ich persöhnlich fand, dass es bei bf3 mit 70fps auf einem 120/144hz monitor am besten aussah (80-90fps sind auch gut aber durchgehend 80-90fps gehen nicht und mehr fps sind für mich persöhnlich auf einem 120/144hz monitor dann schon zu übertrieben schnell/flüssig was für spiele wie css vielleicht gut ist aber z.b. bf3 dann billig wirken lässt). Jetzt habe ich wieder so viel geschrieben dass ich schon ganz durcheinander bin aber ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen. 

@MMutzeck Das ist volkommener quatsch. Entweder liegt es daran dass du die fps nicht fixiert hast ODER was viel wahrscheinlich ist ist dass du gesehen hast wie es mit 120fps auf einem 120hz monitor aussieht und alles was unter 100fps geht dir dann IM GEGENSATZ zu den 120fps unflüssig vorkommt was aber natürlich nicht der fall ist... es kommt dir eben nur so vor. Falls du noch einen 60hz monitor hast kannst du ja mal schauen wie es mit z.b. mit 80 fps auf dem 60 hz monitor aussieht und wie es dann mit 80 fps auf dem 120hz monitor aussieht dann wirst du sehen, dass die 120hz bei spielen auch unter 100fps viel viel flüssiger aussieht. 

@Soße nochmal...   Die 120hz haben übrigens auch den vorteil dass du z.b. die fps auf 60 oder 70 fixieren kannst ohne dass du wie bei 60-75hz monitoren dann das ekelhafte tearing problem hast. Falls du nicht weißt was tearing ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/300672d1294346775-gtx-470-480-oc-thread-prey.jpg


grüße 


EDIT: Ich hatte natürlich noch vor kurzem 2 gaming monitore hier stehen und zwar den Benq XL2420T (120HZ) und den ASUS vg827HE (144HZ). Wie gesagt sind die hohen hz zahlen der wahninn aber leider hatten die 2 monitore zu viele nachteile weshalb diese wieder zurückgingen und ich nun hoffe, dass der neue asus mich nun endlich zufriedenstellt.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> @Evoo Ist ja selbstverständlich.
> 
> @Soße Und wie es was bringt.^_^ Wie ich übrigens schon mindestens 2 mal (und nicht nur ich) in diesem thread geschrieben habe ist das bild bei 120/144hz monitoren auch mit wenig fps viel flüssiger (mit wenig meine ich wirklich wenig wie z.b. 30-50 fps und alles darüber sowieso). Ein Admin hier im Forum hat das auch mal genau erklärt leider weiß ich jetzt nicht in welchem thread das war und an die genaue erklärung kann ich mich jetzt auch nicht erinnern aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann ist es so dass man z.b. mit 30 fps bei einem 120hz monitor ein doppelt so flüssiges bild als bei einem 60hz monitor mit 30 fps hat. Ich und auch andere können natürlich auch aus erfahrung sagen, dass es so ist. Als ich mir vor 3-4 jahren den Sony KDL-40 z4500 mit 200HZ gekauft habe war das ein traum. Xbox 360 spiele laufen bestenfalls mit 60 fps und durch die 200hz wurden spiele mit 60 fps auf der konsole viel viel flüssiger wiedergegeben als auf meinem pc ein spiel mit z.b. 130 fps (damals war das css) auf dem 75hz monitor. Wie ich auch schon schrieb wäre es sehr klug die fps zu fixieren (in jedem spiel) auf z.b. 60-70 fps dann läuft es stabil und das spiel wird auch durchgehend flüssig wiedergegeben. Ich persöhnlich fand, dass es bei bf3 mit 70fps auf einem 120/144hz monitor am besten aussah (80-90fps sind auch gut aber durchgehend 80-90fps gehen nicht und mehr fps sind für mich persöhnlich auf einem 120/144hz monitor dann schon zu übertrieben schnell/flüssig was für spiele wie css vielleicht gut ist aber z.b. bf3 dann billig wirken lässt). Jetzt habe ich wieder so viel geschrieben dass ich schon ganz durcheinander bin aber ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.
> 
> ...



Was sind die Nachteile der beiden Geräte?
Welche der neue asus nicht haben soll?


----------



## Ratibor (19. Februar 2013)

Du kannst Zitate übrigens kürzen xDDD Also der Asus hat schlimmes backlight bleeding in der mitte des bildschirms gehabt (ob das normal ist weiß ich nicht aber ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem Problem gewesen). Der asus hat dazu noch black crush was natürlich einfach nur dreist ist... gaming monitor mit black crush? ... ou mann...
Der Benq hat trotz nur 24 zoll eine viel viel stärkere farbverfälschung als der asus. Beim asus hat es so gut wie garnicht gestört obwohl er viel größer ist aber beim benq hat man deutliche farbverfälschungen wahrnehmen können was mich persöhnlich enorm gestört hat. Wenn man z.b. auf einer wiese stand dann war das grün auf der oberen hälfte des monitors viel dunkler als auf der unteren hälfte des bildschirms. Noch ein beispiel damit man es besser versteht: Wenn man z.b. bei einem egoshooter wie bf3 oder planetside 2 (durch die starken farben bei planetside 2 war es dort besonders auffällig) nach unten oder nach oben schaut verändern sich die farben extrem. Schaue ich leicht nach oben wird alles was davor auf der obene hälfte des bildschirms angezeigt wurde und nun auf der unteren hälfte des bildschirm liegt viel viel heller wiedergegeben. Umgekehrt logischerweise das gleiche... schaue ich nach unten wird alles das davor unten angezeigt wurde und nun auf der oberen hälfte des bildschirms liegt viel dunkler wiedergegeben. Diese farbverfälschungen sind so stark dass ich persöhnlich den benq als schrott abgestempelt habe und somit zurückging. Wie soll man damit spaß haben wenn animationen ständig an farbe gewinnen oder verlieren? Ich persöhnlich hatte garkeinen...

Hätte der asus nicht diesen blöden blackcrush und in der mitte des bildschirm starkes backlight bleeding wäre er der perfekte gaming monitor gewesen. Der neue asus hier soll das backlight bleeding problem nicht mehr haben und hoffentlich auch keinen black crush.  

grüße


----------



## MMutzeck (20. Februar 2013)

Also der Asus VG236HE den ich genutzt habe, hat definitiv kein Black Crush bzw Backlight Bleeding was negativ auffällt.


Grüße
MM


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

Das backlight bleeding war nicht immer zu sehen womöglich hat deiner aber tatsächlich keins gehabt. Der black crush scheint normal zu sein (Ist aber auch nicht in jedem Modus sondern so weit ich mich erinnern kann nur im RGB und Standartmodus) da habe ich im netz geforscht und einer hat 2 mal den  VG236HE und 2 mal den  VG236H und der "H" soll keinen oder nicht einen so starken black crush wie der HE haben. Seine beiden HE monitore hatten blackcrush und andere user berichteten das gleiche. Womöglich gibt es aber auch HE`s welche keinen black crush haben was ich aber bezweifle. 

grüße


----------



## Fruchtman (20. Februar 2013)

Jetzt habe ich mir auch mal den BenQ XL2411T geholt und kann nur sagen: Wahnsinn 
Beim ersten Einschalten war ich kurz mal entäuscht, da die Farben furchtbar und ausgewaschen aussehen.
Das liegt aber daran, dass der Monitor mit eingestelltem FPS1-Modus ausgeliefert. Wenn man den Monitor mal eingestellt hat sieht die
Welt gleich anders aus. Das Bild wird deutlich besser und die 144Hz sind zum Spielen echt ne feine Sache.
Jetzt kann er es durchaus mit meinem vorigen Monitor (FS Scenicview P19-2 // PVA-Panel) aufnehmen.
Mein Monitor hat zum Glück weder tote Pixel, Lichthöfe oder Backlightbleeding.


Hier sind noch die Werte mit denen ich den Monitor eingestellt habe:

Picture Mode= Standard
Brightness= 28 (according to preferences and lighting – this is still rather bright)
Contrast= 50
Gamma= Gamma 5
Color Temperature= User
Red= 100
Green= 96
Blue= 98

Quelle: BenQ XL2411T Review - PC Monitors


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön freut mich für dich dass du zufrieden bist.  Hoffentlich kann ich das mit meinem asus auch sein welcher heute ankommen soll es aber immer nocht nicht ist!!!


----------



## MfDoom (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin mit der Helligkeit und der Farbtemperatur Rot noch ein wenig mehr runtergegangen als im Test empfohlen. Jetzt ist der Rand nicht mehr heller als die Mitte und die Farbverfälschung oben links ist auch verschwunden


----------



## chiller (20. Februar 2013)

Meiner BenQ ist auch eben gekommen. Hat schon mal keine Fehler 

Getestet wird aber erst heute Abend, jetzt geht ersma wieder auf die Arbeit :/


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

So der asus ist angekommen und ich muss sagen, dass er im standartmodus ziemlich fürn ars** ist.  Das bild ist sehr hell und extrem ausgewaschen. Beim Asus vg278HE war das bild auch im standartmodus schon sehr schön aber das hier ist eine katasfrophe weshalb ich mich gerade etwas verarscht fühle von asus.  

@AVTR Ich werde nun mal das probieren was du geschrieben hast. 

EDIT: Mit standartmodus meine ich nicht die option standartmodus sondern halt die werkeinstellungen. Das bild ist übrigens in jedem modus katastrophal.


----------



## Evoo (20. Februar 2013)

@Ratibor  ist der Asus vom Bild her wirklich so schlecht :/ ?


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

Ja leider ... er ist eine katastrophe... Ich bin echt extrem enttäuscht. Ich hatte eigentlich ein ähnliches bild wie beim Asus vg278HE erwartet aber mit dem HE hat der monitor hier leider GARNICHTS zu tun. Der Bildschirm hat zwar keinen blackcrush und auch kein backlight bleeding aber bei so einem ausgewaschenem und hellem bild ist ein black crush wohl auch unmöglich...  Ich werde mal noch ein paar Bilder machen oder vielleicht auch ein video damit mal die besitzer dieses monitors sehen können wie es bei mir aussieht und vergleichen können... Also der Monitor geht 100% zurück. Mein 17 zoll bildschirm welcher wohl nicht mal mehr 50 euro wert ist hat 100000 mal bessere farben. Ich kann aber irgendwie immer noch nicht ganz glauben, dass das bild so wie es bei mir ist auch wirklich sein soll O_o... Womöglich ein montagsmodell oder es liegt sogar an meiner nvidia karte wer weiß... nvidia karten sollen ja bei manchen monitoren probleme machen und ein ausgewaschenes bild wiedergeben aber so weit ich weiß nur bei HDMI und nicht bei dvi aber genau weiß ich das nicht. Also falls hier noch jemand ein paar Tipps für mich hat dann immer her damit.  Sofort zurückschicken werde ich den Monitor eh nicht. Womöglich werde ich mal noch den benq bei caseking bestellen und dann vergleichen...
Übrigens habe ich über HDMI ein besseres bild. Beim black clipping test ist der schwarzwert besser und zwar ist schwarz wirklich schwarz... beim white clipping jedoch ist weiß immer noch viel zu hell und kein einziger balken ist zu erkennen O_o


----------



## AVTR (20. Februar 2013)

Evoo schrieb:


> @Ratibor  ist der Asus vom Bild her wirklich so schlecht :/ ?


 Der benq ist von den standardeinstellungen her genauso schlecht, es muessen beide richtig eingestellt werden.

Bitte bitte Ratibor, aktiviere die farbeinstellungen aus meinem link und nimm meine OSD einstellungen dazu, das bild wird super, und der benq liefert kein besseres.


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

Die sache ist nur, dass ich alles so gemacht habe wie du und das bild trotzdem eine katastrophe ist... ich habe nicht mal einen richtigen unterschied sehen können.
EDIT: Ich mache jetzt mal ein paar pics


----------



## AVTR (20. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Die sache ist nur, dass ich alles so gemacht habe wie du und das bild trotzdem eine katastrophe ist... ich habe nicht mal einen richtigen unterschied sehen können.
> EDIT: Ich mache jetzt mal ein paar pics


 

Dann hast die farbdatei eventuell falsch installiert? Nicht einfach oeffne n und installieren, da geht nix. Du musst sie in den ordner kopieren und sie dann im farbeinstellungsmenue als standard setzen, dann schaltet der monitor sofort um, das sieht man, wenn das passiert, die farben sind gleich ganz anders und das gamma auch.


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

Jap habe ich gemacht. Ich habe es gerade nochmal gemacht um sicher zu gehen. Passt alles. Übrigens habe ich jetzt den monitor wieder über DVI angeschlossen und das bild ist tatsächlich schlechter. Keine ahnung ob das normal ist dass man über hdmi ein anderes bild hat oder ob der Monitor dafür verantwortlich ist ODER womöglich sogar meine grafikkarte daran schuld ist. Ich mache jetzt mal ein paar bilderchen.


----------



## Lowmotion (20. Februar 2013)

Mein XL2411T ist angekommen und es lag das falsche Stromkabel bei. Aber das macht nichts. Das Gerät hat keine Pixelfehler und die Helligkeitsverteilung ist bis jetzt ganz gut.

Per HDMI hatte ich beim alten Benq schon andere Farben und Schwarzwerte.


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

Kannst du den xl2411T mal mit dvi und hdmi anschließen und dann am besten mit testbildern vergleichen ob sich am bild was unterscheidet? 

grüße


----------



## AVTR (20. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Jap habe ich gemacht. Ich habe es gerade nochmal gemacht um sicher zu gehen. Passt alles. Übrigens habe ich jetzt den monitor wieder über DVI angeschlossen und das bild ist tatsächlich schlechter. Keine ahnung ob das normal ist dass man über hdmi ein anderes bild hat oder ob der Monitor dafür verantwortlich ist ODER womöglich sogar meine grafikkarte daran schuld ist. Ich mache jetzt mal ein paar bilderchen.


 
vermutlich sind die anschlüsse anders konfiguriert, schlechter glaub ich fast nicht, weil DVI-D sogar mehr frequenz und mehr auflösung packt als ein HDMI, signal dürfte dasselbe sein. HDMI packt ja nur 60Hz maximal. Somit ist das eh keine Alternative. Hast eh die 144Hz eingestellt  ?


----------



## AVTR (20. Februar 2013)

sorry fürn doppelpost:

probier mal in deinem nvidia control panel unter punkt 2: Auswählen, wie die Farbe eingestellt wird
die Nvidia einstellungen zu verwenden und dann das Gamma auf 0,49 zu stellen. Damit ist mein Bild
nochmals um einiges Besser (der benq kanns halt im OSD). Eventuell musst du dich mit dem Gamma selber spielen, bis dir das bild gefällt.
Cleartype solltest danach auch wieder anpassen, da sonst die schrift im windows etwas zu scharf sein könnte.

Allerdings musste ich meine OSD Farbwerte auf folgende abändern, da das Bild sonst zu blau ist:
Rot: 85, Grün: 92, Blau: 90
Contrast: 70
Probiers aus mit deinem Asus! Die restlichen OSD Einstellungen lt meine vorigen Post bitte,
das wären nochmals:

Splendid: Standard Mode
Brightness: 45
Color Temp: User Mode (werte siehe oben)

Damit bekomm ich mindestens das gleiche bild wie beim xl2411T, Das Gamma muss man halt in den Nvidia Einstellungen einstellen oder halt bei den AMD Settings,
der Benq kanns halt, wie gsagt, im OSD Menü.


----------



## Lowmotion (20. Februar 2013)

Ich vergleiche gerade und stelle grob fest, dass es keine Unterschiede gibt.

Bei dem alten Benq XL2410T hatte ich ebenfalls festgestellt, dass der HDMI andere Farben liefert. Der XL2410T hat PBP, der XL2411T anscheinend nicht. Der Grund für die Farben ist nicht der TFT, sondern die Grafikkarte. Per HDMI kommen andere Farbtöne heraus.

Nun bin ich auf "Foto" und Helligkeit ist bei 0.


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

@ AVTR Über hdmi scheint der monitor ein etwas dunkleres bild wiederzugeben. Über DVI habe ich 144hz eingestellt ja. Ja ich kann mich erinnern dass ich beim benq durch die gamma einstellung auch ein viel besseres bild bekommen habe ich werde es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Evoo (20. Februar 2013)

Wann kommen die Bilder  ?


----------



## chiller (20. Februar 2013)

Lowmotion schrieb:


> Mein XL2411T ist angekommen und es lag das falsche Stromkabel bei. Aber das macht nichts. Das Gerät hat keine Pixelfehler und die Helligkeitsverteilung ist bis jetzt ganz gut.
> 
> Per HDMI hatte ich beim alten Benq schon andere Farben und Schwarzwerte.



Es handelt sich um ein Import Gerät, das wurde aber irgendwo schonmal geschrieben^^. Caseking hatte bei mir sogar dran gedacht nen "deutsches Stromkabel" beizulegen.

Ich weiss noch nich was ich von dem Monitor halten soll :/

Aufjedenfall bin ich ersma geblitzdingst von den Standard Einstellungen  Das is so grell..


----------



## AVTR (20. Februar 2013)

chiller schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein Import Gerät, das wurde aber irgendwo schonmal geschrieben^^. Caseking hatte bei mir sogar dran gedacht nen "deutsches Stromkabel" beizulegen.
> 
> Ich weiss noch nich was ich von dem Monitor halten soll :/
> 
> Aufjedenfall bin ich ersma geblitzdingst von den Standard Einstellungen  Das is so grell..


 

voll  nicht auszuhalten, hatte wie gesagt beide Monitore, und es is bei beiden gleich sch.. eh schon wissen 
hab in dem Thread hier die einstellungen für den xl2411t eh gepostet, kannst aber alternativ auf amazon oder geizhals in den bewertungen des monitors schauen, hab da auch die settings gepostet.


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht so ganz was ich von meinem asus halten soll. 

@Evoo Die bilder kommen bald.^_^


----------



## AVTR (20. Februar 2013)

Hach, es ist ein ewiges optimieren 

Bei meinem Asus grad: 

OSD:  Brightness 40
Contrast 70
Color Mode: User R 99, G 100, B 100
Splendid: Standard

Nvidia Control Panel Gamma : 0.51 

so daugts mir ganz gut grad.

aja, solltet ihr firefox verwenden:

Das Addon Smooth Wheel herunterladen und aktivieren,
dann in die url leiste: about:config eingeben
und bei layout.frame_rate 144 eingeben, 
endlich smoothes scrollen bei firefox.
chrome kanns von haus aus besser, da gibts auch ein smooth scroll addon, is nochmal um einiges geschmeidiger zu surfen mit 120/144Hz


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

Sag mal was meintest du eigentlich mit Cleartype?


----------



## AVTR (20. Februar 2013)

auf desktop rechte maustaste -> bildschirmauflösung -> Text und weitere Elemente vergrößern oder verkleinern -> links oben dann cleartype anpassen und immer das auswählen, was in deinen augen am angenehmsten zu lesen ist -> WIN!


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

AAAH gut danke.  Ich muss sagen, dass hier der asus auch nicht so super dolle ist... so weit ich mich erinnern kann war das beim vg278HE besser. Allgemein war der bildschirm angenehmer. Hier habe ich schon jetzt kb mehr da es seltsamerweise so anstrengend ist warum auch immer... :/
@EDIT Das lag wohl daran dass der monitor größer war.


----------



## AVTR (20. Februar 2013)

hmm schräg, eventuell spielst du dich noch mit den einstellungen, im besonderen mit dem kontrast und mit dem gamma,
kann anstrengend wirken, wenn man den einen oder anderen wert zu hoch oder niedrig hat,
ansonsten musste ihn halt zurücksenden, kann dir jetzt aber nicht versprechen obs dir mit dem benq mehr gefällt, müsstest fast probieren.
Es sind halt beides nur TN Panels


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

imgur: the simple image sharer


Hier habe ich leider nur 1 bild eigentlich sollten es 3 sein aber es hat nicht geklappt.  Ich habe aber auch gerade echt keine power mehr weshalb ich jetzt erstmal ne pause mache.  Der Monitor ist jetzt nach der kalibrierung garnicht mal so schlecht, trotzdem bin ich nicht zufrieden. Den Benq werde ich wohl nicht mehr probieren mal schauen... viel eher werde ich mir nochmal den asus vg278he bei caseking bestellen und dann mal beide monitore hier vergleichen. Ich hoffe dass der HE diesmal kein backlight bleeding hat und werde mal schauen ob ich was gegen den black crush tun kann.

grüße


----------



## Ratibor (20. Februar 2013)

@AVTR beim gamma wert musst du übrigens aufpassen dass du nicht zu weit runtergehst da du sonst den black crush bekommst. Bei mir gings bis 86 dann fing es langsam  mit dem black crush an aber 0,86 reicht locker um ein viel besseres bild als mit 1 zu bekommen. Trotzdem werde ich den Monitor wohl eher nicht behalten mal schauen. 
Ok bis 81 habe ich es noch hinbekommen aber ab 80 ist dann die erste von 4 zahlen das black crush tests nicht mehr zu erkennen. Also mit ungefähr 50 ist bei mir keine der 4 zahlen mehr zu erkennen also totaler black crush und dazu sind die farben auch viel zu ähm übergammart? xD 

EDIT: Aktuelle Einstellungen: Standartmode: Brightness 35 Contrast 76 Color Temp 100 100 100 (Wie genau man die color temps einstellst weiß ich nicht genau weshalb ich da erstmal nachforschen werde bevor ich da handanlege ) Nvidi systemsteuerung Gamma 0,83


----------



## AVTR (21. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich meinen pc neustarte, dann werden die settings der nvidia systemsteuerung  zurückgesetzt, das problem gibts anscheinend schon seit ewig. Solln mal lieber gscheige treiber rausbringen bevors um 1000€ ne grafikkarte verkaufen...


----------



## Ratibor (21. Februar 2013)

Also ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich damals mit meiner Nvidia geforce 8800GTS 512mb version genau dieses Problem hatte, aber mit meiner gtx680 scheine ICH dieses Problem nicht zu haben. Bei mir ist immer noch der gleiche gamma wert eingestellt. Ich habe die treiber version 310.54 

grüße

EDIT: @AVTR Bist du persöhnlich mit dem monitor eigentlich zufrieden? Ich habe auch noch eine frage zum color mode und zwar wenn ich "cool" oder "normal" auswähle habe ich einen extremen blaustich. Es sieht aus als hätte man einen dünnen blauen schleier über das panel geworfen...


----------



## AVTR (21. Februar 2013)

Es gibt die 3 grundfarben, standard bei diesen ist jeweils 100, bei dem preset "cool" ist halt gruen und rot auf einem niedigeren wert.
Stells auf user mode und stell die farben mal.so ein wie ich sie gepostet hab, danach kannst du ja nach eigenem empfinden einstellen, einfach bis weiss fuer dich weiss ist und grau grau.


----------



## Lowmotion (21. Februar 2013)

Theoretisch müßte auch der Benq bei 100 als Wert übersteuern. Irgendwo hatte ich mal dazu was gelesen.

In der Tat legt Caseking ein Stromkabel bei. Das war in meinem Fall nur gut versteckt.

Wenn man die richtigen Farben einstellen will, dann muss das Gerät mit dem oberen Rahmen auf Augenhöhe sein. Als Betrachter sollte man genau in der Mitte im 90° Winkel drauf schauen. Dann hat man auch nie das Gefühl, dass die Farben nicht stimmen würden. Für die Umstellung vom alten Gerät auf das neue Gerät empfiehlt der Fachmann ca. 3 Tage. Sollte man nach 3 Tagen mit dem Gerät noch ein Problem haben, dann sollte man sich ein anderes Gerät zulegen.

Meine aktuellen Werte:

Profil: Foto
Helligkeit: 0
Kontrast: 62
Schärfe: 10
Farben je auf 85 +/-3

Bei der Schrift unter Windows muss man mit den Cleartype Einstellungen spielen. Die Helligkeit ist bei dem XL2411T deutlich höher als beim XL2410T. Von daher ist Helligkeit 0 noch deutlich zu hell. Andererseits fehlt nun die Einstellung für Gamma.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Februar 2013)

Lowmotion schrieb:


> Für die Umstellung vom alten Gerät auf das neue Gerät empfiehlt der Fachmann ca. 3 Tage. Sollte man nach 3 Tagen mit dem Gerät noch ein Problem haben, dann sollte man sich ein anderes Gerät zulegen.


Das denke ich auch 



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Andererseits fehlt nun die Einstellung für Gamma.


Gamma gibts unter der Voreinstellung "Standard"


----------



## Ratibor (21. Februar 2013)

@AVTR Ja die sache ist dass ich es bei dem asus vg278HE auf "normal" hatte. Mit normal habe ich ein wunderschönes bild gehabt aber auf dem hier habe ich dann nur einen blauen schleier überm panel.  Normal und cool sind absolut nicht zu gebrauchen (wegen dem blauen schleier) und warm ist mir dann halt naja... etwas zu warm.  Ja ich habs sowieso von anfang an schon so eingestellt wie du. Ich habe jetzt eigentlich ein ganz gutes bild aber gegen den HE dürfte er trotzdem keine chance haben, ABER dafür hat der monitor hier auch keinen black crush und absolut kein backlight bleeding.


----------



## AVTR (21. Februar 2013)

Ja,  normal.und cool sind auch nur voreingestellte werte, einfach selber die farben einstellen bis es einem gefällt und fertig.
Ich muss noch das problem mit dem gamma hinbekommen, verdammte nvidia


----------



## Ratibor (21. Februar 2013)

AVTR schrieb:


> Ja,  normal.und cool sind auch nur voreingestellte werte, einfach selber die farben einstellen bis es einem gefällt und fertig.
> Ich muss noch das problem mit dem gamma hinbekommen, verdammte nvidia



Also nach neue kalibrierung habe ich nun gamma auf 96 stehen da sonst das bild in dunklen bereichen zu dunkel wird... der monitor packt einfach dunkle bilder nicht :/ Entweder wenn man wirklich alles sehr gut sehen möchte wird es zu hell oder wenn man ein schönes bild haben möchte werden dunkle bilder zu dunkel und viel details gehen verloren... da bleibt nur eins und zwar die mitte finden und die mitte ist eben auch nicht perfekt. Mit gamma 0,96 ist das bild jetzt etwas schöner als mit 1 aber eben nur ein wenig da wenn ich weiter runtergehe bei dunklen bildern eben zu viele details verloren gehen und es sehr unangenehm für die augen ist da es dann wie matschepampe aussieht. Bei batman arkham city z.b. ist das sehr schön zu sehen und nervt tierisch... ich hatte den gamma wert ja davor auf 83 und das bild sah tatsächlich ganz gut aus und hat sogar ordentlich spaß gemacht aber nach paar minuten habe ich dann eben gemerkt dass vieles verloren geht... :/ Keine Ahnung ob das normal für TV Panels ist, dass man sich entweder für ausgewaschene farben oder für black crush entscheiden muss aber der monitor geht 100% zurück. Mein Plan sieht nun so aus, dass ich nochmal den HE bestellen werde und falls der auch nicht passt womöglich noch den H und falls auch der nicht passen sollte werde ich mit den "Overlord" mal bestellen auch wenn ich das ungerne mache da man ihn ja aus amerika importieren muss aber was bleibt mir dann noch anderes übrig. :/

EDIT: An alle die vor haben sich einen neuen Monitor zu bestellen!!! Seid sehr vorsichtig beim auspacken und reißt vorallem beim asus nicht die plastikfolie vom monitor ab!!! Der monitor ist nämlich sehr empfindlich und nach nur paar berührungen können kratzer entstehen und ihr könntet damit euer rückgaberecht verlieren. Am besten beim aufbauen auch den kompletten schutz drauf lassen und erst abnehmen wenn der monitor steht aber wie gesagt die folie welche am monitor zum schutz klebt nicht abmachen. 

grüße


----------



## Ratibor (21. Februar 2013)

@ Torr Samaho 

Hast du deine grafikkarte bereits bekommen? Wäre wie gesagt extrem wichtig für mich zu wissen wie es mit dem motion blur im 120hz monitor aussieht und ich kann es schon garnicht mehr erwarten wie dein Fazit dazu aussieht.  Ich habe nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine lust mehr auf den tn panel mist aber auf 120 hz kann ich auch nicht mehr verzichten weshalb ich mir dann am liebsten gleich den overlord bestellen würde. Also bitte bitte sofort berichten! 

grüße


----------



## Lowmotion (22. Februar 2013)

Huch .. der xl2411t ist nun ausverkauft für 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## chiller (22. Februar 2013)

Einer geht bald zurück, dann is einer wieder verfügbar^^


----------



## Lowmotion (22. Februar 2013)

Dachte zuerst auch, dass ich den xl2410t behalte, aber das Lightboost bei Crysis 2 ist ein völlig anderes Spieleerlebnis.


----------



## chiller (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte aud die Titan gehofft... mit meiner 7970 gehr kein lightboost -.-


----------



## Ratibor (22. Februar 2013)

Dein Monitor geht also auch zurück chiller?  Meiner auch und zwar sowas von! xD Wozu braucht ihr eigentlich den lightboost? Für 3D?


----------



## Lowmotion (22. Februar 2013)

Wie du hast Lightboost nicht probiert? Lightboost ist das Argument für die neuen 144hz Geräte.

Der Asus und der Benq sind derzeit die besten Geräte für schnelle Shooter. Lightboost + 120hz + 120fps = Genial!

Ich spiele gerade BF3 damit und spiele eigentlich nur weil es geil ist rumzulaufen. Es fühlt sich supersmooth an.


----------



## chiller (22. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Dein Monitor geht also auch zurück chiller?  Meiner auch und zwar sowas von! xD Wozu braucht ihr eigentlich den lightboost? Für 3D?



Ja ich teste heute noch mal, ich muss sagen FPS1 gefällt mir beim Zocken von BF3 und COD:BO2.

Nvidia Lightboost Strobe-Hack: Röhren-Qualität auf dem LCD [pcgh.de] - YouTube


----------



## Ratibor (22. Februar 2013)

Naja das ist aber wirklich nur für hardcore spieler interessant und die css esl zeit habe ich hinter mir. Nach 3 Tagen kotze ich leider immer noch von dem bild meines asus gerätes und somit ist nun wirklich zu 100% sicher, dass das ding zurückgeht.  24 zoll ist mir wie ich nun gemerkt habe auch etwas zu langweilig... 27 zoll müssen es schon sein. 

grüße


----------



## Lowmotion (22. Februar 2013)

Für Hardcorespieler? Hast du es mal probiert?


Wie man bislang lesen konnte ist 27" eben nicht so gut wie 24", aber da müßte man die aktuellsten Messungen finden.


----------



## Ratibor (22. Februar 2013)

Nein habe ich nicht aber ich weiß ja was es bewirkt und der lightboost ist zwar schön und gut aber das bild ist und bleibt ekelerregend.  Warum sollte 27 schlechter sein? Meinst du mit full hd auflösung? Ich sags mal so... ich hatte den HE hier stehen und ich hatte viel mehr spaß mit dem 27 zoller als mit dem 24 zoller den ich hier gerade stehen habe. Erstens weil er logischerweise viel größer ist und man somit ein ganz anderes spielerlebnis hat und zweitens hatte der HE ein viel viel schöneres bild und die 1080p haben auch volkommen ausgereicht denn das bild ist trotzdem scharf. Also die 2 neuen gaming monitore hier haben absolut keine chance gegen den Asus VG278HE.


----------



## Lowmotion (22. Februar 2013)

Auf den VG278HE schießen die User wegen dem Rastermuster und der Serienstreuung. Einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Benq und Asus suche ich immer noch.


----------



## Ratibor (22. Februar 2013)

Beim Zocken erkennt man das Rastermuster nicht und wenn man einen abstand von 60-70cm vom monitor einhält erkennt man es auch unter windows kaum. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist ist dass der HE nicht eine ganz so starke bewegungsunschärfe wie der 24 zoller r hier hat was laut internet eben genau an dem rastermuster liegt. Der VG278H soll nämlich kein rastermuster/fliegengitter haben aber dafür eben bei bewegungen etwas unschärfer sein. Ob der black crush und das backlight bleeding in der mitte des bildschirm normal sind weiß ich nicht aber ich hoffe mal dass es das nicht ist. Sollte der Overlord im 120hz modus probleme machen oder immer noch starken motion blur haben werde ich auf jeden fall nochmal den HE bestellen und dann berichten. 

grüße


----------



## Lowmotion (23. Februar 2013)

So sei es!

Ich teste gerade SVP + Lightboost bei 120hz und dazu einige schnelle Filme. Anime´s sehen bei schnellen Bewegungen genial gut aus. Den Effekt hatte ich vorher noch nicht gesehen!

Und wenn man danach auf dem Samsung TV einen Film schaut, dann fragt mich mein Gehirn die ganze Zeit ob das rucklige Bild sein muss


----------



## Ratibor (24. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich meinen Monitor auf 60 hz stelle verbessert sich die bildqualität im gegensatz zu 144hz sehr stark!  Das gesamte bild wird etwas dunkler und farben sehen kräftiger aus. Die helligkeit oder die gamma werte verändern sich halt aber warum das so ist verstehe ich absolut nicht... O_o Stelle ich das bild dann wieder auf 144hz sind die farben wieder ausgewaschen. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## syrus700 (25. Februar 2013)

Hi Zusammen.

Ich verfolge den Thread schon länger. Heute ist mein Asus VG278HE angekommen und ich hab gleich fleißig getestet. Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass die Grafikkarte bei 144Hz nicht mehr in den "Stromsparmodus" geht und auf voller Spannung läuft?!!! Bei 120Hz alles ok, Spannung wird gesenkt.

Oder ist das nur bei mir so?

edit:

Hat schon jemand Downsampling mit dem Monitor getestet? Ergebnisse  ?


Gruß David


----------



## Hübie (25. Februar 2013)

Bei 120 Hz auch? Bei mir gehts nur mit 110 Hz. Wäre ja interessant. Ist übrigens ein Fermi-Bug. Kepler hat diese Problematik nicht. Irgendwas mit den UDC. Manuel von nVidia hats mir damals einfach nicht genau erklärt und ich nicht weiter nachgebohrt. Wenn du scharf drauf bist frag ich gerne noch mal explizit nach.

LG Hübie


----------



## cflies (25. Februar 2013)

Bei 120 Hz wird seit dem letzten Treiber der Takt halbiert, erst bei 110 Hz wird ganz runter getaktet( GTX 570).


----------



## syrus700 (25. Februar 2013)

Das wäre super  würde eig schon gern die 144Hz nutzen, aber wenn das Problem mit den 2 570er Karten nicht zu lösen is... Muss ich wohl auf 120Hz switchen


----------



## syrus700 (25. Februar 2013)

cflies schrieb:


> Bei 120 Hz wird seit dem letzten Treiber der Takt halbiert, erst bei 110 Hz wird ganz runter getaktet( GTX 570).



Also ein Treiber - Problem? Hab das ganze gerade nochmal mit 120Hz getestet... Tatsache °_° Spannung geht runter, Takt aber immer noch bei 405 :0


----------



## Ratibor (25. Februar 2013)

Hmmm ist das denn schlimm?


----------



## syrus700 (25. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Hmmm ist das denn schlimm?



der Stromrechnung kommt es nicht zu gute


----------



## Jahai (25. Februar 2013)

syrus700 schrieb:


> der Stromrechnung kommt es nicht zu gute


 
Wenn die Spannung runter geht sollte der Vebrauch doch trotzdem sinken, trotz gleichem Takt oder?


----------



## syrus700 (25. Februar 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Wenn die Spannung runter geht sollte der Vebrauch doch trotzdem sinken, trotz gleichem Takt oder?



denke ich auch. Deswegen sind die 120 Hz ja okay. Würd aber gern die 144Hz einstellen, wenn es den schon möglich ist.... Und da geht die Spannung eben nicht runter :0


----------



## Ratibor (25. Februar 2013)

Na so lange es der karte nicht schadet bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## syrus700 (25. Februar 2013)

Mir gehts da eher um die Lautstärke der Graka´s  sobald die Spannung der beiden 570´er angehoben wird, werden die doch bisschen lauter als normal. Nicht extrem, aber doch so das ich es als störend empfinde... Beim Zocken okay, aber nicht im Desktop-Betrieb


----------



## Hübie (26. Februar 2013)

Es gibt ein workaround mit dem nVidia Inspector. Schreibe mich bitte mal heute nachmittag an, dann erkläre ich das hier, okay? Ich geh nun arbeiten  

LG Hübie


----------



## AVTR (27. Februar 2013)

Hab übrigens jetzt den ASUS per Displayport Kabel angeschlossen, dieses ASSMANN 2 Meter von Amazon (displayport 1.2 geht nur bis 2 Meter)
144Hz sind kein Problem damit, war ne Falschinformation von mir, dass das nicht geht.


----------



## Ratibor (1. März 2013)

@Torr Samaho 

Lebste noch?  Wie siehts aus mit der karte? Haste die 120hz nun beim overlord testen können?

grüße


----------



## Torr Samaho (8. März 2013)

aha  

habe die karte von privat, nicht aus dem geschäft bekommen, deswegen hat sie sich etwas verspätet. 

nun liegt sie seit 2 tagen zu hause rum, da ich wegen arbeit auch nicht dazu gekommen bin, mich mit ihr zu beschäftigen. wird wohl erst am wochenende klappen.

to do:

1. xfx 5870 flashen auf 1200 mhz vram takt. sie hat von werk aus 1300, und das wird bei spielen instabil. hatte das sonst im catalyst immer auf 1200 eingestellt, ich will sie vor dem ausbau treiberunabhängig stabil machen. sie kommt wahrscheinlich mit der jetzigen hardware in den zweitpc nach dem upgrade auf haswell im sommer.

2. 670 einbauen und overlord übertakten

3. zusätzlich benq xl2411t anschließen und bei shootern für lightboost verwenden.


----------



## Ratibor (8. März 2013)

Ach da ist er ja!   Habe heute an dich gedacht und schon alle Hoffnung verloren dass wir noch was von dir hören.  Bin schon sehr sehr gespannt wie das mit dem overlord dann sein wird. Der lightboost hat bei mir probleme gemacht ... und zwar haben games extrem gelaggt aber ich werde das gleich nochmal probieren. Weißt du eigentlich wie es beim übertakten des monitors dann mit der performance aussieht? Hat das keine Auswirkung auf die FPS bei spielen oder kann es dadurch schon zu performance einbrüchen kommen?

grüße


----------



## Tony130 (11. März 2013)

Hi Leute, ich möchte mir auch ein neuen monitor kaufen und bin auch auf die 2 monitore gestoßen aber ich kann mich nicht  entscheiden. wie genau flimmert das monitor?


----------



## chiller (11. März 2013)

Tony130 schrieb:


> hey, ich will mir auch eins von den monitoren kaufen ich weiß aber nicht welches wie schlimm ist das flimmirt überhaupt? von der benq



Nochmal auf Deutsch bitte -.-


----------



## Ratibor (11. März 2013)

Kannst mich jetzt nicht erzählen dass du ihn nicht verstanden hast^^...

@ Tony  Nimm dir den Benq... der hat bessere einstellmöglichkeiten. Selbst wenn dich das Flimmern bei 144hz stören sollte kannst du den monitor immer noch auf 120hz stellen. Einen unterschied zwischen 120 und 144 hz wirst du eh nicht erkennen.


----------



## MfDoom (11. März 2013)

Ich sehe das flimmern nur im Augenwinkel, beim einloggen von Windows 8 wenn ich mein Passwort eingeben muss, der Hintergrund ist dann einfarbig (bei mir Grün). Wenn ich auf die Tastatur schaue um das Passwort einzugeben sehe ich im Augenwinkel das Flimmern. Wenn man direkt draufschaut nicht. Ich denke es liegt irgendwie am einfarbigen Hintergrund, sowas kommt beim normalen benutzen praktisch nie vor. Ist mir zumindestens nirgends woanders aufgefallen ^^.
Und auch nur bei 144hz, bei 120 hz flimmert der einlogbildschirm nicht mehr.


----------



## Tony130 (11. März 2013)

ich danke euch zwei ich werd mir dann den Benq xl2411t kaufen.


----------



## Ratibor (12. März 2013)

@ Torr Samaho

Na wie siehtsn aus?  Willste mich umbringen oder biste so enttäuscht, dass du nicht mal mehr lust hast hier bescheid zu geben? xD Ich halts nicht mehr aus!!!


----------



## Torr Samaho (23. März 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> @ Torr Samaho
> 
> Na wie siehtsn aus?  Willste mich umbringen oder biste so enttäuscht, dass du nicht mal mehr lust hast hier bescheid zu geben? xD Ich halts nicht mehr aus!!!


 

bin wieder da. war nur einige zeit verreist und hatte auch keinen net-zugang, oder keine zeit dafür.

kurz vor der abreise war der bootsektor meines internet-pcs kaputt gegangen. ich war jetzt erst mal dabei, die daten zu retten, hatte wegen reichlich arbeit so gut wie keine zeit. muss etwas beschämt zugeben, dass gtx 670 und xl2411t immer noch säuberlich verpackt zu hause rumstehen. vor ostern wird da kaum etwas


----------



## Ratibor (23. März 2013)

Ou mann!  Na danke dass du wenigsten bescheid gegeben hast da ich diesmal wirklich dachte da kommt nichts mehr haha.^_^ Ich Sitze mittlerweile wieder vor meinem 17 zoller was aber nicht schlimm ist da ich momentan eh kaum zeit habe (gott sei dank) und somit ruhig warten kann.  Gespannt bin ich trotzdem schon. 

grüße


----------



## ScootAttack (23. März 2013)

Welcher Bildschirm hat den jetzt gewonnen?
Asus oder BenQ?^^

Gruß


----------



## Ratibor (23. März 2013)

ka ich traue keinen tests mehr... selber beide probieren und entscheiden.


----------



## timstar88 (8. April 2013)

Hey,
habe mir den kompletten Thread mal durchgelesen, erstmal danke für die ganzen Informationen.
Stehe nämlich momentan auch vor der Entscheidung mir entweder den ASUS VG248QE oder den
Benq xl2411t zu holen. Als meine tendenz dann aber eher in Richtung ASUS VG248QE ging, fragte
ich mich, ob ich nicht doch direkt nen 27" Monitor kaufen soll, vorallem weil der Preisunterschied
"nur" 70€ beträgt. Hätte als 27" Monitor an den Asus VG278H(E) gedacht oder gibt es da auch
noch "bessere" alternativen?
Ich weiß das der Thread hier nicht um den VG278H(E) geht, aber er wurde ja auch kurz hier genannt.

Würde den Monitor (vorerst) für 2D-Spiele nutzen (geht schon in Richtung Pro-Gaming), da ich aktuell 
auch nur eine AMD-Karte besitze. Möchte aber bestimmt früher oder später auch den 3D Modus benutzen.

Ich will mich nur nicht später ärgern, das ich nicht nen 27" gekauft habe. Habe aktuell nämlich einen 
24" ASUS Monitor mit nur 60hz.

Die beiden oben genannten 24" Monitore scheinen aber etwas besser zum 2D-Spielen geeignet zu sein als der
ASUS VG278H(E), sehe ich das richtig?
Falls ja, ist der unterschied wirklich spürbar (Reaktionszeit) ?

Gruß


----------



## Hübie (9. April 2013)

Hallo timstar88. Bitte sage uns doch was genau du mit 2D-Spiele meinst? Darunter verstehe ich PACMAN, Montezumas oder Doom 1. Oder halt Browsergames wie Puschelfarm. Bei Browsergames hast du aber den miesesten inputlag überhaupt...


----------



## timstar88 (9. April 2013)

Ich rede von schnellen shootern, sorry.
Habe mir jedenfalls nun den VG278HE bestellt.
Mal sehen ob ich mit 27" klar komme, ansonsten wirds der
VG248QE werden.

Gruß


----------



## Ratibor (9. April 2013)

der VG278HE ist EIGENTLICH ein ziemlich guter Gaming MOnitor wenn nicht sogar der beste, wenn er denn nicht diesen miesen black crush hätte... achte einfach mal bei Spielen in dunklen umgebungen darauf ob du noch details erkennst oder nicht. Es ist nämlich immer noch nicht wirklich geklärt ob der black crush beim VG278HE normal ist oder ob die bei der produktion bei den vielen ihrer monitoren mist gebaut haben lol.


----------



## instagib (10. April 2013)

Der VG278HE hat anscheinend auch ein TN Panel mit überdurchschnittlich weiten Blickwinkel im Bezug zu normalen TN Monitoren.

Der Black Crush ist denke ich aber nicht die Norm.

Links: Yamakasi Catleap
Rechts: Asus VG
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o139/callsign_vega/PICT00032.jpg

Ich kann da keinen Black Crush erkennen.
Keine Ahnung wie der die Monitore eingestellt hat, aber dem Yamakasi fehlt es auf diesem Screenshot an Kontrast in den Highlights.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

> Ich kann da keinen Black Crush erkennen.



Das liegt daran, das dein Bild was du gepostet hast ziemlich hell ist. Der Black Crush tritt vermehrt bei dunklen Bildern auf. Zum Beispiel wenn du bei Battlefield 3 in einen Tunnel läufst. 

Scheinbar sind aber nicht alle Monitore von diesem Problem betroffen.


----------



## timstar88 (10. April 2013)

So VG278HE gerade angekommen.
Super natürlich, das mir kein Dual Link Kabel mitgeliefert wurde,
sondern nur das normale Single Link...
Muss ich mir extra eins kaufen und hinterher geht er doch zurück -.-


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Es müsste ein Dual Link DVI-D Kabel dabei sein. Ebenso ein VGA-Kabel, Audio-Kabel und Netzkabel.


----------



## timstar88 (10. April 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> der VG278HE ist EIGENTLICH ein ziemlich guter Gaming MOnitor wenn nicht sogar der beste, wenn er denn nicht diesen miesen black crush hätte... achte einfach mal bei Spielen in dunklen umgebungen darauf ob du noch details erkennst oder nicht. Es ist nämlich immer noch nicht wirklich geklärt ob der black crush beim VG278HE normal ist oder ob die bei der produktion bei den vielen ihrer monitoren mist gebaut haben lol.



Also Black Crush kann ich im Standardmodus bestätigen, allerdings hab ich mit dem Catalyst Control Center so angepasst, das es mich zufrieden stellt.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Es müsste ein Dual Link DVI-D Kabel dabei sein. Ebenso ein VGA-Kabel, Audio-Kabel und Netzkabel.



Habe mir B-Ware bestellt für 330€. Wollte eigentlich nur mal schauen ob ich mit 27" klar komme und hab gehofft das ich evtl. glück habe .
Hätte ich nicht 2 schwarze Pixel unten rechts, würde ich den auf jeden Fall behalten. Überlege sogar ob ich ihn trotzdem behalte oder
nochmal 50€ drauflegen und keine Pixelfehler haben. So krass fallen die mir gar nicht auf, weil die eben unten rechts sind


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

> Also Black Crush kann ich im Standardmodus bestätigen, allerdings hab  ich mit dem Catalyst Control Center so angepasst, das es mich zufrieden  stellt.


Stell ihn mal auf Gaming, und regel die Farben via CCC runter. 




> So krass fallen die mir gar nicht auf, weil die eben unten rechts sind


Wirklich stören tun sie ja nicht. Ein Pixelfehlertest sagt leider nicht so viel aus. Denn auch nach einer gewissen Zeit können Pixel ausfallen.


----------



## timstar88 (10. April 2013)

Naja mit dem Standardmodus und meiner anpassung über CCC bin ich ja zufrieden.
Gamingmodus hatte ich nen grün stich, aber noch nicht über CCC angepasst.

Da ich aber so zufrieden bin, teste ich nun erstmal so.
Auch wenn ich "nur" 330€ bezahlt habe, weiß ich nicht was ich von den Pixelfehlern
halten soll. Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

Ein Grünstich im Gaming-Modus? Das ist aber nicht normal. 

Hast du mal die Farbprofile von Windows überprüft?


----------



## timstar88 (10. April 2013)

Naja was heißt Grünstich...
Hab jetzt gerade auf Gaming umgestellt.
Die Farben sind halt einfach zu krass und vorallem wenn ich jetzt hier
die Schrift lese, hab ich so ein gefühl als wenn da nen kleiner Grünstich
mit drin ist 
Werd jetzt erstmal nen DVI Dual Link kaufen... bin gerade noch im 60Hz Modus


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

Deshalb ja der Tipp mit der Optimierung via CCC und Testbildern.


----------



## instagib (10. April 2013)

> Hätte ich nicht 2 schwarze Pixel unten rechts...



LOL den würde ich auf jeden Fall behalten wenn er sonnst keine Macken hat.
2 Pixelfehler im Bereich der Windows Zeitanzeige sind total Banane.

Warum stellst du alles im CCC ein?
Ich würde sämtliche Einstellungen am Monitor vornehmen und über CCC nur den Gamma-Wert.
Dies aber auch nur dann wenn der Monitor keine Einstellung für Gamma bietet.

Wenn du schon eine beschnittene / veränderte  Tonwertkurve von der GPU bekommst und die nochmal am Monitor veränderst dann ist das nicht optimal.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

> Warum stellst du alles im CCC ein?


Weil ich beim HE @ Game-Mode die Erfahrung gemacht habe, das es über das CCC iwie feiner geht. Zumindest was die Helligkeit angeht.


----------



## instagib (10. April 2013)

Wenn man die Helligkeit über das CCC verändert dann verliert man Kontrast.
Der TFT macht das über das Backlight (Ausser es sind ganz ganz billige TFT).

Ist der Monitor im normalen Modus nicht schnell genug für Spiele?
Laut Prad ist das der schnellste Monitor am Markt. Da wird doch der normale Modus ausreichend sein denke ich.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

> Wenn du die Helligkeit über das CCC veränderst dann verliert man Kontrast.


Deswegen ja! Die Farben im Game-Mode sind übel grell! 



> Ist der Monitor im normalen Modus nicht schnell genug für Spiele?


Schnell genug ist er schon, nur hat der Standard-Modus ein Black Crush-Problem. 



> Bzw. kann man nicht den normalen Modus verwenden und Overdrive selbst einstellen?


Doch, in sechs Stufen ist er einstellbar.


----------



## timstar88 (11. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Weil ich beim HE @ Game-Mode die Erfahrung gemacht habe, das es über das CCC iwie feiner geht. Zumindest was die Helligkeit angeht.


 
anhand welchen Bildern stelle ich das denn am besten ein?
Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2013)

Die Bilder von instagib sind gut. 
Download Monitor Testbilder.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## nuitron (19. April 2013)

habe gerade in einer Kundenrezession bei Amazon gelesen das der BenQ XL2411T extrem hell ist :

"
Ja einzig negatives vom Benq ist die Helligkeit. Hab gerade die Helligkeit und den BlackEqualizer beide auf 0! und es blendet mich immer noch... Vor allem wenn man den 120/144Hz Modus aktiviert wird der Bildschirm automatisch heller (das ist wahrscheinlich dieser NVidia Lightboost).
"

kann das jemand bestätigen?! Hört sich ja schlimm an..


----------



## syrus700 (22. April 2013)

kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen! Lightboost ist ja ohne trickserei eh nur im 3D Modus aktiv oder? Von daher -> Blödsinn

Das einzige ist der Lichthof am unteren Bildschirmrand. Dieser fällt mir aber nur selten auf wenn kurz mal das Bild komplett schwarz wird wenn ich ein Spiel starte oder so...


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2013)

Also laut PCGH Test hat der 2411T bei 0% ne Helligkeit von 118cd/m2 .
Mein LG hat laut Test 90cd/m2 und ich persönlich empfinde das in nem dunklen Raum als zu hell.
Es hat halt jeder andere Augen und nimmt das anders war.


----------



## syrus700 (22. April 2013)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es hat halt jeder andere Augen und nimmt das anders war.



So is es


----------



## timstar88 (28. April 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte verwechselt nicht die Bilder pro Sekunde und die Frequenz der Polarisation. Wer einen 120-Hz-Monitor hat sollte ein globales frame-limit von 118 definieren. Bei 144 Hz eben 142 fps. Hat den Vorteil das man viele Spiele ohne V-Sync spielen kann und tearing stark vermindert auftritt, was wiederum input-lag verringtert. Besonders einfach geht das per Inspector bei nVidia-Karten (siehe Video). AMD-Nutzer können dies per DX-Tory-Tool machen welches man _afaik_ kaufen muss.
> ...



Ist das wirklich so?
Habe nen 144 Hz Monitor. Sollte ich also auf 142 FPS runterregeln, obwohl ich auch beispielsweise auf konstante 160 FPS kommen kann?


----------



## Ratibor (29. April 2013)

@ timstar88 selber ausprobieren und schauen ob du überhaupt einen unterschied merkst... ich habe z.b. auf dem 144hz hz monitor bf3 mit fpsmax 70 gespielt und tearing war nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.


----------



## NiCo-pc (29. April 2013)

Bei AMD würde ich das Radeon Pro Tool empfehlen als Framelimiter.


----------



## Hübie (3. Mai 2013)

timstar88 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so?
> Habe nen 144 Hz Monitor. Sollte ich also auf 142 FPS runterregeln, obwohl ich auch beispielsweise auf konstante 160 FPS kommen kann?


 
Korrekt. Wenn du eine nVidia-Karte hast kannst du auch mal mit prerender-limit herum experimentieren. Ich habe z.B. für Skyrim 120 Hz, V-Sync 1/2 refresh-rate und einen limiter bei 58 fps (4xSGSSAA). Läuft wie Sahne. Bei BF3 geht prerender-limit 2 auch noch. Bei 1 spinnt das game voll rum (Leute tauchen plötzlich aus dem nichts auf etc..).


----------



## simon3004 (4. Mai 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Korrekt. Wenn du eine nVidia-Karte hast kannst du auch mal mit prerender-limit herum experimentieren. Ich habe z.B. für Skyrim 120 Hz, V-Sync 1/2 refresh-rate und einen limiter bei 58 fps (4xSGSSAA). Läuft wie Sahne. Bei BF3 geht prerender-limit 2 auch noch. Bei 1 spinnt das game voll rum (Leute tauchen plötzlich aus dem nichts auf etc..).


Weiß du wie das Prerender Limit in BF 3 Voreingestelllt ist. Da ich demnächst auch stolzer Besitzer eines 144Hz Geräts bin, frag ich mich jetzt schon wieso man 142 fps und nicht 144 fps einstellen soll.


----------



## Marvho (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand mal ein paar gute Einstellungen für den VG248QE nennen? Die Farben sind irgendwie so Blass :S


----------



## Hübie (5. Mai 2013)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Weiß du wie das Prerender Limit in BF 3 Voreingestelllt ist. Da ich demnächst auch stolzer Besitzer eines 144Hz Geräts bin, frag ich mich jetzt schon wieso man 142 fps und nicht 144 fps einstellen soll.


 
Damit wird einfach sicher gestellt das der bufferswap immer klappt, da schon vor dem rendern eben weniger Bilder pro Sekunde durchgereicht werden als der Monitor dann anfordert. Eigentlich sollte man 140 fps bei 144-Hz-Monitor und 116 beim 120-Hz-Monitor als Obergrenze einstellen (~3%). Das ist natürlich auch nur dann sinnvoll wenn du entsprechend hohe fps hast und ggf. adaptive V-sync und / oder AFR v-sync an hast. BF3 rendert standardmäßig bis zu 3 Bilder vor. Der Treiber überschreibt dies jedoch mit dem Wert welchen du eben wünschst.

Edit: Im Fall von Skyrim habe ich z.b. Monitor auf 120 Hz, V-Sync standard und statisch auf die Hälfte der Refreshrate gefixt während der limiter bei 58 fps kappt. Wenig inputlag, kein Zerreißen des Bildes sowie keine Mikroruckler. In einem shooter wie BF3 würde ich Details opfern um möglichst 116 fps zu halten. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht lange SLi und konnte das AFR-Verhalten hier noch nicht testen. Gerne probier ich damit mal rum und melde mich dann hier.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2013)

habe mir jetzt ein ASUS VG248QE gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. meine GTX 690 feuert 120 bis 140 bilder in Battelfield3. 
musste mich erstmal daran gewöhnen, aber jetzt macht es richtig spaß. kaum inputlag und die 144 bilder pro sekunde sind schon deutlich zu spüren.


----------



## sledhammer (18. Mai 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> habe mir jetzt ein ASUS VG248QE gekauft


Wie hast du den Monitortreiber installiert, als ich den gekauft habe war auf der Treiber CD ein älterer Treiber auf der Asus Homepage ein neuer mit einer INF Datei ASUS_VG248.INF 10/05/2012 Ver. 1.0 der sich auch installieren ließ. Jetzt gibt es einen neuen aber ohne Inf nur so eine Sicherheitskatalog Datei ASUS - VG248QE


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2013)

habe überhaupt keinen treiber installiert, sondern über den monitor die einstellungen vorgenommen.

Splendid = Theater-Modus
Schärfe = 40 (beseitigt einige kleinere Farbsäume auf Text - auch ClearType)

Helligkeit = 54 (nach Vorlieben und Beleuchtung)

Kontrast = 43 (default Kontrast in diesem Preset erzeugt großen Schatten Zerkleinerung)

Farbtemperatur = User Mode

Rot = 100

Grün = 95

Blau = 93


----------



## sledhammer (18. Mai 2013)

Der Monitor bietet ja mit Trace Free noch eine schnellere einstellbare Reaktionszeit wobei 100 die schnellste aber leider mit Corona Effekt, auf 80 ist dieser Effekt weg und glaube die optimalste Einstellung für dieses Feature.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2013)

manche aktivieren lightboost über 2D per treiberhack. habe ich noch nicht probiert, ausserdem möchte ich die garantie nicht gefährden.


----------



## Fireplayer (3. Juni 2013)

Hab mir jetzt den Asus geholt und bin eig soweit zufrieden, aber wie kalibriere ich den richtig?? Oder gibts die perfekten Einstellungen für den Monitor??


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Juni 2013)

Fireplayer schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt den Asus geholt und bin eig soweit zufrieden, aber wie kalibriere ich den richtig?? Oder gibts die perfekten Einstellungen für den Monitor??


 
Jeder Monitor ist produktionsbedingt etwas unterschiedlich. Bei Bildbearbeitung und Verwendung von guten Grafikermonitoren rentiert es sich ein Colorimeter zu kaufen. 
Bei ganz normalen TN Panels reicht bereits das Anpassen per Monitortest, um die Farben ordentlich anzupassen: PRAD | Testprogramme


----------



## MMutzeck (26. Juni 2013)

So, ich möchte nun auch wieder zurück zu 120Hz bzw 144Hz.
Habe zurzeit ein Dell U2312HM und ein Dell U2412HM und das geht beim spielen nicht klar.
Sicher die IPS und VA Farben sind schon toll und der Schwarzwert ist auch soweit top, nur bringt es mir nichts weil die 60 Hz einfach nur ruckeln.
Zudem fühlt sich die Maus in BF3 mit VSYNC an wie ein stein mit 60Hz...

Habe mir jetzt grade den Asus VG248QE und den BenQ XL2411T bei Amazon bestellt, natürlich mit Morning Express, sollten also beide in  gut 12 Stunden bei mir sein. 
Ich werde dann mal beide in BF3 und co testen und den besseren behalten, endlich wieder 120Hz und mehr, ich freu mich.

PS: Tearing ist ja bei 120 Hz + nicht mehr vorhanden oder?!


Grüße
MM


----------



## Rabber (26. Juni 2013)

Tearing wirst du immer haben nur bemerkst du je höher die FPS sind nicht mehr.Das liegt einfach daran das die FPS trotzdem asynchron zu der Wiedergabe es Monitors sind, da hilft nur V-sync. In BF3 wirst du mit einem 144hz Monitor ohne V-sync wenn du z.B nur 60FPS erreichst Tearing  haben und je höher die FPS steigen umso weniger wird es dir auffallen.


----------



## Hübie (27. Juni 2013)

Daher empfehle ich einen Limiter bei 97% der refresh-rate. Also 140 fps bei 144 Hz, 116 bei 120 Hz und 58 bei 120 Hz. Das geht per Inspector und sollte global gesetzt werden. Hab dazu auch ein Video gemacht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI_R9rl0SL4


----------



## MMutzeck (27. Juni 2013)

Gründe und wieso ein Limiter?!
Bei 60Hz und 59 FPS Limit, nervt es immer ziemlich, weil das Bild immer kurz ruckelt, wie halt bei Microrucklern, da ja ein Bild einfach übersprungen wird.
Deswegen bin ich eig nicht so der Große Fan davon.
Was spricht denn dagegen, das man kein VSYNC und kein Limiter nutzt, also einfach Vollgas gibt?!
Denn soweit ich das gesehen habe, kostet VSYNC grade in BF3 gut mal eben 30% mehr Leistung.

PS: Ja bin da leider wirklich sehr empfindlich, merke sofort jedes kleine zucken/ruckeln.



Grüße
MM


----------



## Hübie (27. Juni 2013)

Bei 60 Hz mag es sogar sein dass es zuckt, aber an sich kostet V-Sync keine Leistung weil die frames dennoch gerendert werden. Ein limiter schneidet schon früher in der pipeline ab. Man muss eben hin und her probieren bis man für jede engine sein setting gefunden hat. In BF3 ist es immer gut über 100 fps zu haben.
Vollgas ist oft nicht gut, da sich ab 200 fps bspw extrem heftiges tearing bildet und die Leistungsaufnahme unnötig hoch ist. In BF3 empfehle ich SSAO sowie post-AA aus, Limiter 118 und kein v-sync. Prerenderlimit sollte auf "1" stehen (ebenfalls im Inspector konfigurierbar - Standard des Treibers sowie der Engine ist 3).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MMutzeck (27. Juni 2013)

Danke für die infos Hübie.

Also, die beiden guten Stücke sind nun auch da.
Ich habe nun beide getestet, leider hat der BenQ kein Displayport, klar nicht schlimm aber ich finde es doch schon ein wenig doof.
Also der Asus hat aufjedenfall ein besseres Bild und es kommt mir so vor, als ob er auch so etwas runder läuft, das Problem ist nur das er wirklich überall Klavierlack hat. 
Joa, der BenQ ist komplett matt, aber das Bild ist nicht ganz so toll wie ich finde, zudem zittert er ein wenig unter 144Hz wie ich das gesehen habe.
Getestet habe ich bis jetzt auch nur BF3, aufjedenfall ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu 60Hz, frag mich wer solch ein mist überhaupt noch kauft.
Klar die Farben, Kontrast etcpp sind ein wenig besser bei einem IPS/VA, aber dafür auch nur 60Hz, was meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr klar geht.


PS: Bei Limiter 118 oder 140 habe ich aber immer noch alle 117/139 Bilder ein kurzen Ruckler, da das eine Bild halt fehlt.

Grüße
MM


----------



## Hübie (28. Juni 2013)

Das glaub ich mal nicht. Alle 117 Bild kann ja nicht sein  Wenn deine Graka 200 Bilder pro Sekunde generiert werden auch 200 Eingaben registriert, verarbeitet aber nicht ausgegeben. Welche das sind kannst du aber sicher nicht bemerken. Das würde bedeuten du kannst 13 Millisekunden wahrnehmen. Im Blindtest würdest du kläglich scheitern. Der Mensch ist nun mal ein Hirnschrubber. Ich zweifle an deinen wundersamen Wahrnehmungen. Lies dir diesbezüglich diverse Studien durch.
Du hast dann andere Probleme welche ggf treiberbedingt sind.

Edit: Die beste Schnittstelle für schnellen Datentransfer ist immer noch DVI. Also wann immer es geht dual-link DVI nutzen! Wenn gewünscht führe ich das etwas technisch aus.


----------



## Lowmotion (28. Juni 2013)

Es hieß 118 als Limiter und nicht 116?


Ist der Dell 2312HM irgendwo im Angebot?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2013)

Siehe hier:
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" (859-10143/859-10144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lowmotion (28. Juni 2013)

Haha ... nein ich meine im Angebot wie gestern der LG IPS234V-PN für 111 Euro.

Den Dell gab es mal vor ein paar Monaten für 115 Euro incl.


----------



## Hübie (28. Juni 2013)

Lowmotion schrieb:


> Es hieß 118 als Limiter und nicht 116?
> 
> 
> Ist der Dell 2312HM irgendwo im Angebot?


 
Ja bei BF3. Bei fast allen anderen games ruhig 116 nutzen.


----------



## mdrejhon (29. Juni 2013)

*einfach LightBoost Werkzeug!!
Röhren-Qualität auf dem LCD*



			
				Mark Rejhon schrieb:
			
		

> I helped ToastyX beta test new LightBoost utility on VG278H and XL2411T, but we need owners of other 120Hz LightBoost monitors to try it out.
> *ToastyX StrobeLight Beta*
> (The world’s easiest method to turn on/off LightBoost, even for 3-monitor surround setups, no 3D Vision setup required anymore)
> 
> ...



PCGamesHardware.de: Nvidia Lightboost Strobe-Hack: (Röhren-Qualität auf dem LCD)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0dGKgVgbYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*^^^ PCGamesHardware.de YouTube ^^^*

Artikel: BlurBusters: 60Hz vs 120Hz vs LightBoost
Artikel: TFTCentral: Motion Blur Reduction Backlights Including LightBoost

Fragen: LightBoost FAQ (Röhren-Qualität auf dem LCD)

Downloaden: ToastyX StrobeLight Beta (einfach LightBoost Werkzeug)


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich jetzt auch einen Asus VG24QE mein eigen nennen darf, wollte ich mal wissen ob Ihr 120Hz oder 144Hz zum zocken benutzt. Eigentlich sollten ja die gelieferten Fps möglichst nahe an der Bildwiederholrate liegen um ein besseres Ergebnis zu liefern, die Frage ist nur ob man den Unterschied als Laie im Vergleich zu den 144Hz überhaupt merkt.

Spielt Ihr mit offenen oder gefixten Fps? Auch hier sollten doch eigentlich die gefixten Fps das bessere Ergebnis liefern, oder irre ich mich da?

Fragen über Fragen 

MfG,

sensit1ve_


----------



## Hübie (4. Juli 2013)

Kommt darauf an was du meinst. Fixiert im Sinne von limitiert = sinnvoll. Fixiert im Sinne von synchronisiert = bedingt einsatzfähig. Belasse es einfach bei 144 Hz. Lade dir in jedem Falle den nVidia-Inspector herunter um je nach Spiel die optimalen Einstellungen schnell zu konfigurieren.

Von welchem Spiel reden wir hier konkret? Oder plural: von welchen Spielen...


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. Juli 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an was du meinst. Fixiert im Sinne von limitiert = sinnvoll. Fixiert im Sinne von synchronisiert = bedingt einsatzfähig. Belasse es einfach bei 144 Hz. Lade dir in jedem Falle den nVidia-Inspector herunter um je nach Spiel die optimalen Einstellungen schnell zu konfigurieren.
> 
> Von welchem Spiel reden wir hier konkret? Oder plural: von welchen Spielen...



Danke für die Antwort .

Es geht um BF3. Meine GTX 670 schafft es konstant 85 Fps zu liefern (SweetFX aktiviert, ohne ca. 10-15 Fps mehr), also würde ich die Fps auf 85 limitieren. Sprünge bei den Fps sollten sich ja definitiv aufs Aim auswirken. Nvidia Inspector habe ich gerade geladen, allerdings ist die Anzahl der Limits ja begrenzt (75, 118) wobei ich ja 85 konstant haben könnte. Lässt sich das Limit auch frei konfigurieren?


----------



## Hübie (5. Juli 2013)

Ja. Du errechnest den Hex-Wert und trägst diesen manuell ein. 85 dezimal sind 55 im Hex-System. Also trägst du 0xF0000055 in dem Feld ein anstatt das drop-down-Menü zu nutzen. Oben auf "Apply" klicken und dann solltest du es sehen. Zusätzlich solltest du prerendered frames auf "1" setzen. Die Option ist direkt unter dem Limiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (5. Juli 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Ja. Du errechnest den Hex-Wert und trägst diesen manuell ein. 85 dezimal sind 55 im Hex-System. Also trägst du 0xF0000055 in dem Feld ein anstatt das drop-down-Menü zu nutzen. Oben auf "Apply" klicken und dann solltest du es sehen. Zusätzlich solltest du prerendered frames auf "1" setzen. Die Option ist direkt unter dem Limiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dankeschön


----------



## Hübie (5. Juli 2013)

Keine Ursache. Wenn noch Fragen sind einfach melden. Berichte doch auch mal wie deine Erfahrungen mit diesen Einstellungen sind.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (5. Juli 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Keine Ursache. Wenn noch Fragen sind einfach melden. Berichte doch auch mal wie deine Erfahrungen mit diesen Einstellungen sind.



Das ist nett . Werde die Tage berichten.


----------



## Hübie (12. Juli 2013)

Und hast du "dein" setting gefunden? Berichte doch mal was du so für Erfahrungen machen konntest


----------



## sensit1ve_ (12. Juli 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Und hast du "dein" setting gefunden? Berichte doch mal was du so für Erfahrungen machen konntest



Bin noch am ''Feintuning''. Allerdings kann ich schon sagen, dass ich 120Hz den 144Hz vorziehe, da die gelieferten Fps möglichst nahe an der Bildschirmwiederholfrequenz liegen sollten, um das beste Ergebnis zu liefern. Mit 120Hz treffe ich besser (Placebo? ).

Desweiteren hab ich eine User.cfg für BF3 erstellt, die folgendes enthält:

GameTime.MaxVariableFps 80 ---> Fps auf 80 limitiert
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1 ---> gleich wie Prerendered Frames (Standard ist -1)
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0 ---> Anscheinend ist Triple Buffering standardmäßig aktiviert in BF3 (Input Lag)
Render.DrawFps 1 ---> FPS Anzeige

Battlefield 3 Tweak Guide | GeForce

Treiber ist der 320.49 Beta, da der WHQL bei mir FPS Einbrüche verursacht.

Welche Trace Free Einstellung könnt ihr denn bei 120Hz empfehlen?


----------



## MorbidMartin (5. August 2013)

Hallo Leute hab den Asus VG248QE neu !
Bis jetzt sehr zufrieden , meine Frage ist ob mir jemand Einstellungen für den Monitor empfehlen kann ? 

Ich hab bis jetzt nur die von der Seite hier genommen , ASUS VG248QE Review - PC Monitors
dass ICC Profil geladen und eingestellt , und die Einstellungen im Standard Mode :


2) Set the monitor to ‘Standard Mode’ at 144Hz. The following settings were used to create the profiles but feel free to adjust if necessary -

Splendid= Standard Mode

Brightness= 24 (gave 160 cd/m2 on our unit, adjust as required)

Contrast= 75

Color Temp= User Mode

Red= 100

Green= 90

Blue= 89


Habt ihr andere oder hab ich noch was übersehen womit mann noch Bildqualität raus holt ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. August 2013)

Solche Richtwerte kannst du fast vergessen.
Jedes Panel ist produktionsbedingt unterschiedlich.
Normalerweise stellt man einen TN Monitor nach dem Geschmack ein.
Ein 100%ig objektives Einstellen ist nur bei Kalibrierung mit Hilfe eines Colorimeters möglich und eine solche Anschaffung lohnt sich in der Regel für einen TN Monitor nicht.
mehr als 160 cd/m² würde ich aber nicht nehmen, wenn du viel Texte liest, solltest du mal circa 140 cd/m² probieren.


----------



## Gast0707215 (5. August 2013)

Hoi,

also ich nutze zur Zeit 
Asus VG248QE 144hz 3D Vision 2: The Official Thread - [H]ard|Forum
das 144HzFinal (von NCX) Profil. Da ich vor allem BF3 zocke wurden mir mit dem von PCMonitor die Ecken und generell dunkle Stellen viel zu dunkel. Dafür sah der Rest wirklich klasse aus. Also wenn du Spiele spielst, wo Helligkeit/Dunkelheit nciht so übertrieben wie in Bf3 sind, kannste das von PCM nehmen.

Meine Einstellungen für das 144HzFinal-Profil (in BF3 Gamemode):
80 Helligkeit (wieso hier alle auf <30 runterstellen ist mir schleierhaft - ich seh dann quasi nix mehr  )
60 Kontrast
50 Sättigung
Farbtemp usermode (3x 100, meiner ist super neutral, hier musste nach deinem Monitor gehen)
50 Schärfe
40 Trace Free (keine Ahnung was das letztendlich macht)


----------



## MorbidMartin (5. August 2013)

Interessant was mann da alles mit erreichen kann.
Wie gesagt ist mein´s oben also dass von der pcmonitors Seite für mich ganz gut.

Dass 144Hz Profil werd ich aber auch mal testen.

Dass Tracefree hat wohl was mit der Schnelligkeit des Monitor´s zu tun . wenn mann es zu hoch schraubt gibt es wohl ein Coronaeffekt.
Hab ich gelesen !

Ist aber super wenn mann sich hier mal austauschen mit was für Einstellungen mann so zockt.


----------



## Ratibor (5. August 2013)

HUH?! Hübie was genau ist denn der Hex Wert und was bringt der? Blicke ehrlich gesagt gerade nicht so ganz durch. O_O


----------



## FronZen (15. August 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage und zwar ob meine Grafikkarte den XL2411t unterstützt, ich habe die AMD Radeon HD 7450??


----------



## Ratibor (15. August 2013)

Wüsste nicht wieso sie es nicht tun sollte.


----------



## Snixx (16. August 2013)

Hallo,

24p können ja beide Monitore nicht, oder? Aber bei 120hz und 144hz ist das ja egal?!
Muss man dazu dann noch etwas in der Abspielsoftware von Cyberlink ändern, wenn man BluRays ohne das übliche 60hz ruckeln zu erhalten?
Oder einfach nur auf 120hz/144hz lassen und einfach die BluRay starten?

Finde es aber unheimlich anstrengend, dass man nach einem Monitorkauf immer noch so viel einstellen muss um optimale Ergebnisse zu erhalten, also FPS Limitieren, gefühlte 100 Modi am Monitor, für jedes Spiel am besten ein eigenes Farbprofil usw usw. 

Eine Zuspielung über eine PS3 anstatt der PC wird dann nur auf 60hz dargestellt da 120hz/144hz nicht über HDMI funktionieren oder? Also maximal BluRays bei diesen Monitoren über PC und Softwarelösung da DVI-D? 

folgende Aussage verwirrt mich:

_"TIPP: mit einem Blu Ray Player der 24p kann, diesen nicht mit einem  Adapter als DVI anschließen, sondern mit HDMI. Mit DVI ist der Monitor  auf 60 Hz gelaufen und nicht auf 120 Hz, demnach würde hier das sog.  3:2-Pull-Down Verfahren angewendet werden. Dies erzeugt eine ungleiche  Abfolge von Frames. Verwendet man allerdings ein HDMI Kabel, dann läuft  der Monitor mit 1080/24p und die Ruckler vom 3:2 Pull-Down sind weg." (Quelle Amazon-Kundenbewertung zum BenQ)_



Zudem habe ich beim BenQ gelesen, es gebe dieses fiepen wenn er aus dem Standby auzfwacht, meine Frage ist dies dann dauernd oder nur kurz oder ist das nur ein Gerücht?


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2013)

> 24p können ja beide Monitore nicht, oder?


24p? Du meinst sicher 24Hz. 

Siehe prad.de



> Durch das 16:9 Format, den HDMI-Anschluss,  die geringen Lichthöfe und die Verstellbarkeit des Standfußes macht  auch die Videowiedergabe Spaß auf dem Asus VG247QE. Je nach Sitzposition  kann der Blickwinkel den Filmgenuß allerdings einschränken, gerade bei  der Betrachtung von unten treten schnelle Farbverfälschungen ein.  Weitere Besonderheiten wie z.B. ein Tuner oder eine Bild-in-Bild  Funktion sind nicht vorhanden.
> 4:3 Signale konnte der Monitor verzerrungsfrei wiedergeben, ein 24 Hz  Betrieb war dagegen nicht möglich. Der Filmmodus zeigt Farben deutlich  kräftiger an als der Standardmodus, bei der Betrachtung von Filmen kann  dies aber durchaus gewünscht sein. Anwender die den Monitor nicht  kalibrieren oder externe Geräte zur Zuspielung verwenden, sollten diesen  Modus daher ruhig einmal ausprobieren.



Der Asus VG278HE hat diese 24Hz-Technik übrigens. 



> Finde es aber unheimlich anstrengend, dass man nach einem Monitorkauf  immer noch so viel einstellen muss um optimale Ergebnisse zu erhalten,  also FPS Limitieren, gefühlte 100 Modi am Monitor, für jedes Spiel am  besten ein eigenes Farbprofil usw usw.


Jedes Spiel ein eigenes Farbprofil?! Das ist es war Zeit kostet! Wenn der Monitor richtig eingestellt ist, dann kann man sich das sparen. 
Wenn es schnell gehen muss...
Windows: _Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter_


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir jetzt den Vg248QE zu gelegt.
Ich muss sagen der HAMMER 
schon am Desktop merkt man den Unterschied *Awesome*
Und nun ne kleine Runde BF3 und ich war komplet überzeugt, der bleibt 

Nun meine Frage kann mir einer von euch gute Farbeinstellungen sagen, ich finde die Standard sche****e.

Ich weiß jeder Monitor ist anders, aber mal so eine grobe Richtlinie


----------



## sensit1ve_ (19. September 2013)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt den Vg248QE zu gelegt.
> Ich muss sagen der HAMMER
> ...



Bittesehr 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e-144hz-oder-benq-xl2411t-27.html#post5526681
Asus VG248QE 144hz 3D Vision 2: The Official Thread - [H]ard|Forum

benutze die Einstellungen + ICM von NCX im Standardmodus.

Zum zocken (Spielmodus):

48 Helligkeit
60 Kontrast
50 Sättigung
50 Schärfe

 MfG,

sensit1ve_


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. September 2013)

Jap, also zu meinen ursprünglichen Einstellungen, die im Post über mir verlinkt wurde:

Die Helligkeit hab ich "nur" noch auf 50 statt der 80 (Rest ist aber wie in dem Post verblieben), da ich im Keller spiele und ich irgendwann Augenschmerzen bekommen habe, wegen dem großen Unterschied Bildschirmhelligkeit - Raumhelligkeit. Seit ich die Helligkeit runter gedreht habe, ist das nicht mehr so.



Und Farben musst du selber schauen, da einige Monitore halt nicht so neutral sind, sondern vllt etwas bläulicher sind (dann halt blau reduzieren  )


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. September 2013)

Leute,

Ich komm nicht zu Recht 

Wenn ich die ICC Profiles installiere ändert sich da gar nichts. Oder mache ich da etwas falsch
Ich bin mit dem Moni zufrieden, nur ich schaffe es nicht die Bildqualität einzustellen.

Ich benutze Ihn mit dem Landschaftsmodus mit nur 50 % Helligkeit, so gefällt mir das Bild am besten, für den Desktop. Jedoch bei BF3 nicht zu gebrauchen, kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Gast0707215 (28. September 2013)

Edith: Hier ist die Erklärung 

http://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows
( ASUS VG248QE Review - PC Monitors )

Hier ist irgendwo weiter unten eine Erklärung, wie man ein ICC-Profil lädt und nutzt usw. 




> Landschaftsmodus


Nimm zum Zocken halt den Game- oder Standardmodus.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (30. September 2013)

Was ich sehr schade finde und ich hier vielleicht auch überlesen habe:

Wenn man den Lightboost 2d Hack angeschaltet hat kann man leider nicht mehr den Black Equalizer aktivieren. Und eigentlich finde ich beide sehr wichtig fürs Zocken :/


----------



## zerrocool88 (22. Oktober 2013)

hallo leute ich habe zu spät diesen Thread entdeckt. Ich stehe im moment vor dem Problem Benq oder asus habe aber schon ein eigenes Thread eröffnet. Welchen würdet ihr denn nur empfehlen ? asus oder den 2411T ??

Ich habe bis jetzt zur seite 18 gelesen aber hier ist ja so ober viel  los ^^


----------



## GamingWiidesire (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du den Black Equalizer brauchst und etwas weniger Geld ausgeben möchtest, dann nimm den XL 2411T.

Wenn du allerdings auf den Black Equalizer verzichten kannst und etwas mehr Geld überhast dann nimm den Asus.


----------



## zerrocool88 (23. Oktober 2013)

naja ich suche halt den besseren Gaming Bildschirm. Leider ließt man viel das bei dem ASUS die dunklen stellen im spiel einen weissen rand aufweisen. Der preis ist jetzt nicht ausschlaggebend ich gehe da rein Zockerrich ran und suche einfach den besseren von beiden zum zocken.


obwohl mich der 2420T auch ziemlich reitzt er macht halt optisch ne menge heer. Ist er sehr viel schlechter als der 2411T ? der soll ja bessere Panels haben und bessere farben. Ein freund hat den 2420T und ich finde ihn ja eigentlich ziemlich geil. 

Ich weiss halt nur nicht so recht weil er mal eben fast 100€ mehr kostet als der der 2411T und schlechtere panels haben soll. Den unterschied zum 120 und 144 hZ werde ich wahrscheinlich beim zocken sowieso nicht merken.

jetzt habe ich noch etwas in diesem Thread gefunden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/188746-benq-xl2420t-erfahrungsbericht-testbericht-26.html

letzte kommentar.

Der XL2420T soll ein update bekommen haben zu 144HZ und die gleichen panels wie der 2411T leider habe ich bis dato das erste mal davon gelesen.

ok tatsache http://benq.de/product/monitor/xl2420t
jetzt weiss ich garnicht mehr welchen ich nehmen soll -.-


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich persönlich würde zum Asus greifen. Bei BenQ haben mich die blassen Farben etwas gebrandmarkt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Dezember 2013)

So ich buddel das Thema nochmal aus^^
Da ich mich mit IPS und Gamen einfach net anfreuden kann (zu lahm) such ich natürlich jetzt wieder nen günstigen TN Monitor zum zocken und da der ASUS VG248QE preislich und vom Aussehen her super passt net zu vergessen die 144Hz tendiere ich grad stark zu dem.
Nur 1 Frage hätt ich da noch der Asus ist aber net von "gitterlinien" betroffen oder?
Dächte sowas vorhin irgentwo gelesen zu haben das es bei manchen 144Hz Monitore der fall ist.
Tjo das wars GPU hab ich ne HD 7950PCS+ none OC also da ist noch viel Luft nach oben
gespielt wird BF4/Dota2/COD Ghost.
Und da lohnen sich doch hoffendlich die 120/144Hz( hab bis jetzt nur gutes gelesen und Leute die auf nen 120Hz Monitor gewechselt sind nie wieder zurück auf 60 wollen^^) den unterschied zu 60Hz konnt ich noch net Live sehen aber wenn ich den Unterschied von IPS und TN gleich merke dann werd ich wohl das auch merken.


----------



## zerrocool88 (15. Dezember 2013)

Also der Unterschied von 60 zu 120 HZ sind echt übertrieben geil xD. Ich selbst habe mir den 2411T geholt und bin einfach begeistert. Ok wenn man ihn das erste mal einschaltet ist man echt baff von der Helligkeit und den schlechten Farben. Es ist aber alles eine Einstellungs Sache und persönliches empfinden.  Ich für meinen Teil habe nur aufs zocken geachtet und da ist der Black Equalizer einfach Gold wert. Ich würde immer wieder auf den BenQ setzen. 


Wenn dir jedoch die Farben wichtiger sind würde ich die den asus empfehlen. Ich habe ihn zwar noch nie live gesehen aber es soll nun mal die besseren Farben haben. Im Spiele Betrieb kommt mir das Spiel aber nicht farblich schlecht rüber. Wenn du aber im Internet ein bisschen drauf achtest könnten sie echt ein bisschen kräftiger sein aber wie gesagt der Black Equalizer spricht für sich


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Dezember 2013)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Also der Unterschied von 60 zu 120 HZ sind echt übertrieben geil xD. Ich selbst habe mir den 2411T geholt und bin einfach begeistert. Ok wenn man ihn das erste mal einschaltet ist man echt baff von der Helligkeit und den schlechten Farben. Es ist aber alles eine Einstellungs Sache und persönliches empfinden.  Ich für meinen Teil habe nur aufs zocken geachtet und da ist der Black Equalizer einfach Gold wert. Ich würde immer wieder auf den BenQ setzen.
> 
> 
> Wenn dir jedoch die Farben wichtiger sind würde ich die den asus empfehlen. Ich habe ihn zwar noch nie live gesehen aber es soll nun mal die besseren Farben haben. Im Spiele Betrieb kommt mir das Spiel aber nicht farblich schlecht rüber. Wenn du aber im Internet ein bisschen drauf achtest könnten sie echt ein bisschen kräftiger sein aber wie gesagt der Black Equalizer spricht für sich


 Hey
Ich hab den Asus 24" mal bestell mal schauen
Ja so ganz egal sind mir die Farben dann doch nicht.
Mehr sorgen macht mir eher das 1,5m Kabel....was mal voll fail ist hoffe das es reicht.
Hoffe ja nur das ich net nen riesen Lichthof irgentwo hab wenn ich mir das eine Video bei Youtube anschaue mit den 3 Asus Monitore hat der links nen mächtigen Lichthof und der in der Mitte ist perfekt gewesen.
Aber ist ja immer ne Glückssache falls das aber zutreffen sollte tausch ich den auf jedenfall um.


----------



## getsomenuts (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir auch den BenQ XL2411T gegönnt, hab den jetzt seit einer Woche und muss sagen das ich echt eine Weile gebraucht habe bis ich zufrieden mit den Einstellungen war! Anfangs hat der Bildschirm nur geblendet, die BF4 China Rising Wüstenmaps waren unerträglich hell nicht wirklich spielbar.
Jetzt habe ich denke ich die beste Einstellung für mich gefunden aber die Farben hauen mich noch immer nicht vom Hocker aber ich werde das Teil dennoch behalten weil der Black Equalizer doch was wert ist.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2013)

Evtl. liegt das Problem mit den Farben auch an Battlefield 4. Das Spiel war schon immer etwas blass um die Nase. Bzw. hatte einen Blaustich. 
Wo die Farben immer sehr gut zur Geltung kommen, ist Skyrim, Crysis oder Assassins Creed. Letzteres vor allem in den Städten.


----------



## getsomenuts (17. Dezember 2013)

War jetzt eigentlich nicht nur auf BF4 bezogen aber vielleicht ist das auch einfach nur meine persönliche Meinung, so schlimm kann es ja auch nicht sein wenn ich mich dazu entschlossen hab den Monitor zu behalten


----------



## GamingWiidesire (17. Dezember 2013)

Ist dein Monitor im FPS1 Modus, so wie er ausgeliefert wird?


----------



## getsomenuts (17. Dezember 2013)

Nein ich habe mir meine Einstellungen im Standard Modus eingestellt! Jetzt versuche ich mich gerade noch an einem der Spieler Modi, nur verstehe ich nicht wieso ich entweder Gamma oder Black Equalizer einstellen kann aber in keinem Modus kann ich beides?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hey
So mein Asus ist heute angekommen und was soll ich sagen?
Das ding ist einfach der Knaller hätt ich mir den man als erstes bestellt dann hätt ich mir das hin und her geschicke Sparen können.
Farben find ich gut habs nur mal auf die schnelle eingestellt in Dota2 z.b erschlagen mich die  Farben schon da muss ich mal rumtesten.
Oder jemand hat ne tolle Einstellung^^
In BF4 könnten se kräftiger sein und wie gesagt in Dota2 erschlägt es ein liegt dann wohl doch an BF4.
Aber kommen wir zum wichtigsten die 144Hz und das ist einfach der Hammer alles so schön geschmeidig sogar 40FPS die ich öfters mal in BF4 hab fühlen sich um einiges besser an als auf 60Hz man mekt es nur ganz leicht wenn man genau drauf achtet.
Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden und von schlechten Farben seh ich da nix
Das einzigste was mir net so gefällt ist das Bild wird schnell *verfärbt* also ich sitzt eig. zu niedrig davor und dann ist nen Weißes Bild z.b oben etwas Gelb stört eig. net weiter in spielen muss man da schon genau drauf achten aber damit werd ich mich abfinden können.
Ich frag mich blos wie leute das mit dem 27" von dem Asus machen da müsste doch die Farbvefälschung ja mehr sein?
Ansonsten wie gesagt wer was zum Gamen sucht ist mit dem Asus genau richtig.
Achja nochwas zu den Schwarzwerten sind vollkommen ok für ein TN Panel da kann ich auch net Meckern.
Noch was also mir kommt es auch so vor als ob ich besser treffe in BF4oO oder ist das ne Einbildung lol

Noch ne Frage ist das normal das sich meine GPU bei 144Hz net runtertaktet?
Kann man das irgentwie ändern?
Bei 120Hz ist die auf normal Takt nur bei 144hz macht die den vollen Takt.
Muss ich wohl dann mit 120hz leben wenn das net änderbar ist so zieht doch das teil ne menge Saft aus der Dose auch wenn ich nur Surfe oder Film schau.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Dezember 2013)

> Noch ne Frage ist das normal das sich meine GPU bei 144Hz net runtertaktet?
> Kann man das irgentwie ändern?
> Bei 120Hz ist die auf normal Takt nur bei 144hz macht die den vollen Takt.
> Muss ich wohl dann mit 120hz leben wenn das net änderbar ist so zieht  doch das teil ne menge Saft aus der Dose auch wenn ich nur Surfe oder  Film schau.


Welche Karte hast du denn verbaut?
Bleibt der Takt immer auf der gleiche Höhe oder geht er minimal runter?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Dezember 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Welche Karte hast du denn verbaut?
> Bleibt der Takt immer auf der gleiche Höhe oder geht er minimal runter?


 
Also hab ne HD 7950PCS+ 3Gb ja der Takt bleibt immer oben wenn 144Hz eingestellt sind der schwankt auch net.
Bei 120Hz ist alles normal.
Hab nochmal geschaut der Core Clock  bleibt auf 500 stehen normal sind es ja 880mhz und der memory Clock läuft am anschlag mit 1250Mhz
Übertaktet ist nichts.

Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann läuft die Karte auf 880Mhz @ 144Hz? 
Ich denke mal nicht das das ein Bug ist. Eher wird die zusätzliche Leistung benötigt um die zusätzlichen 24Hz bzw. 24Fps zu liefern. 

Bei mir taktet die GPU auch nicht herunter. Aber das liegt daran, das ich zwei Monitore angeschlossen habe. 
Hast du denn zwei Monitore angeschlossen?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Dezember 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann läuft die Karte auf 880Mhz @ 144Hz?
> Ich denke mal nicht das das ein Bug ist. Eher wird die zusätzliche Leistung benötigt um die zusätzlichen 24Hz bzw. 24Fps zu liefern.
> 
> Bei mir taktet die GPU auch nicht herunter. Aber das liegt daran, das ich zwei Monitore angeschlossen habe.
> Hast du denn zwei Monitore angeschlossen?


 Jo genauso ist es die Leistung wird halt für 144Hz gebraucht.
Naja egal lass ich ihn im Win. auf 120Hz stehen und bei zocken auf 144Hz.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hey
Nochmal nen kleines Update von mir.
Jetzt wo ich 1-2Tage rumgetestet hab muss ich mal sagen das Bild ist mit 120/144Hz net mehr schön am anfang ist mir das net so aufgefallen aber jetzt fängt es an.
Mit 60Hz ist das Bild richtig gut für nen TN Panel aber sobald der wechsel auf 120/144Hz geht ist es einfach sehr Hell und Blass...bekomm das auch net bissel in griff gerade in BF4 merkt man das sehr von 60 auf 144Hz.
Gibt es da ne möglichkeit das zu Ändern?
Wär schade wenns da keine mögl. gäbe weil 144Hz ist schon fein mit 60Hz kann ich auch mit leben nur dann spar ich mir die 300Euro sonst hätt ich ja nen mehrwert von null.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (22. Dezember 2013)

@Leitwolf:

Einfach mal n ICC Profil probieren:

Asus VG248QE 144hz 3D Vision 2: The Official Thread - [H]ard|Forum
ASUS VG248QE Review - PC Monitors
ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database

MfG,

sensit1ve_


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Dezember 2013)

So hab bissel rumgetestet und das ICC File aus dem 2ten link genomme passt am besten.
Hab contrast höher genommen sonst waren mir die Farben zu schwach jetzt sieht das Bild schon besser aus.
Gamma hab ich auch etwas höher gestellt jetzt hab ich zwar so komische streifen im Chatt bei Dota2 aber das stört mich net so hatte mein alter Monitor auch.
1Prob. gib es denn noch wieso das Bild bei 120/144Hz einfach heller wird dunkle Karten sind da sehr aufgehellt was schon etwas nervt.
Gerade bei DeadSpace nimmt es einem schon etwas die Atmo wie gesagt auf 60Hz ist das Bild klasse.
Kann man daran nix Ändern?
Sonst muss ich wohl auf 60Hz spielen(zumindest die Düsteren Spiele) was das Bild wieder *zerreist*...
Wenn da jemand noch paar Tipps hat immer her damit.
Werd den Monitor aber dann doch behalten weil z.b Dota2 auf 60Hz spielen mal voll ruckelig wirkt jetzt obwohl immer FPS von 80+(hätte net gedacht das sich meine Augen da so schnell drann gewöhnen an 144Hz.)


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Dezember 2013)

Das hört sich für mich so an als wenn die Technik überhaupt nicht ausgereift ist und "Billig" auf 120 Hz getrimmt wird um den "Dummen" (es ist nicht so) Zokkern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Ich z.B. lege sehr viel wert auf Natürliche Farben und wenn ich das hier lese habe ich schon keinen Bock mehr einen Solchen 120Hz Monitor zum Gamen zu kaufen Muss ich dann doch wohl zum EIZO Foris FS2333 Greifen und mit dem 1 Zoll weniger leben. Wieso gibt es Bloss keinen Foris 2633 mit 26 Zoll?
Habe auch Persönlich keine lust den Gesammten Monitor umzutunen damit das Bild passt, wenn die Hersteller die Farbwiedergabe der Billigen TN Panels Verschlafen haben die pech gehabt.


----------



## Tobsen218 (23. Dezember 2013)

> Das hört sich für mich so an als wenn die Technik überhaupt nicht ausgereift ist und "Billig" auf 120 Hz getrimmt wird um den "Dummen" (es ist nicht so) Zokkern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
> 
> Ich z.B. lege sehr viel wert auf Natürliche Farben und wenn ich das hier lese habe ich schon keinen Bock mehr einen Solchen 120Hz Monitor zum Gamen zu kaufen Muss ich dann doch wohl zum EIZO Foris FS2333 Greifen und mit dem 1 Zoll weniger leben. Wieso gibt es Bloss keinen Foris 2633 mit 26 Zoll?
> Habe auch Persönlich keine lust den Gesammten Monitor umzutunen damit das Bild passt, wenn die Hersteller die Farbwiedergabe der Billigen TN Panels Verschlafen haben die pech gehabt.



Das spiegelt genau meine bisherige Erfahrung wieder... (leider)

Ich werde mir wohl ebenfalls notgedrungen den Eizo kaufen müssen...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal was los werden.
Kann es sein das der Asus sich immer selbst regelt mit Helligkeit und Kontrast???
Meiner wird immer mal dunkler oder heller das geht sehr auf die Augen also so richtig weis ich jetzt doch wieder net was ich von dem halten soll aber dadurch das sich meine Augen dann immer wieder drann gewöhnen müssen bekomm ich schon Kopfschmerzen von.
Hab mich schon immer gewundert immer in den Einstellungen rumgespielt bis das Bild angenehm war für die Augen beim Spielen und Surfen und nach ner Zeit wirds immer dunkler oder heller und schwupp gehts wieder auf de Augen.


Da bleibt wohl wirklich nur noch der Eizo übring obwohl die 144Hz vom Asus nice sind aber immer mit Augen/Kopfschmerzen spielen ist ja net grad toll.
Bin grad wieder in ner *Zwickmühle*und weis grad net was ich machen soll behalten und hoffen das man sich da drann gewöhnt(wenn net sind 300Euro weg.-) oder wegschicken und den Eizo bestellen und wieder mit 60Hz leben bis mal anständige 120/144Hz Monitore gibt die auch vom Bild her Punkten können.

Oder man kann irgentwie die Regelung ausstellen??
Falls es jetzt kein Defekt am Monitor sein sollte.


----------



## SwissBullet (23. Dezember 2013)

Hat der Asus nicht so ein Sensor drann,wo automatisch heller oder dunkler macht,je nach Lichtverhältnisse.

Habe gerade das noch gefunden:

>Die ASUS Smart Contrast Ratio Technologie passt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Displays dynamisch an die jeweiligen Lichtbedingungen an und steigert das Kontrastverhältnis auf bis zu 80.000.000:1. Selbst bei extrem dunkler oder heller Umgebung erscheint das Bild optimal und lebensecht.

...und nochmal edit:

Man kann den ASCR im menu deaktivieren.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Dezember 2013)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Hat der Asus nicht so ein Sensor drann,wo automatisch heller oder dunkler macht,je nach Lichtverhältnisse.
> Habe gerade das noch gefunden:
> >Die ASUS Smart Contrast Ratio Technologie passt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Displays dynamisch an die jeweiligen Lichtbedingungen an und steigert das Kontrastverhältnis auf bis zu 80.000.000:1. Selbst bei extrem dunkler oder heller Umgebung erscheint das Bild optimal und lebensecht.<


 
Na super und ich dachte erst ich spinne schon.....
Kann man das irgentwie unterdrücken?
Das jetzt schon mein 3ter Monitor und jeder hat was störendes drann...
Mein ersten 2Monitore die ich paar Jahre hatte da war nix da hatte ich mir noch net mal paar Tests zu durchgelesen ausser halt bei Amazon um mal nen kleinen Richtwert zu bekommen.
Die hab ich angeschlossen und waren gleich Perfekt Eingestellt für mich.
Und heute gibt es 10000 verschiedene Monitore und jeder hat nen anderen müll drann die eher nerven als helfen...
Das komische ist bei mir ändern sich die Lichtverhältnisse  garnet weil ich meistenns Abends zum zocken komme aber dennoch stellt er sich heller oder dunkler.


----------



## SwissBullet (23. Dezember 2013)

Im menu sollte ASCR (ASUS Smart Contrast Ratio Technologie) deaktivierbar sein.
Ist halt heute (leider) so,dass sie zig Funktionen einbauen,ob man sie denn braucht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hmm komisch das teil ist aus bei mir wenn ich das anschalte dann brennts mir die Augen weg soll hell und grell wird alles.......
Er wird aber immer noch heller oder dunkler gerade beim spielen fällt das auf.


----------



## SwissBullet (24. Dezember 2013)

Eventuell giebt es noch eine einstellung,die man ein und ausschalten kann.
Es kann auch sein das es nur in bestimmten Profilen geht.
Beim Benq 120/144Hz kann man bei aktiviertem*Black eQualizer die Helligkeit (oder Gamma) nicht mehr steuern.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hmm anscheinend ist es jetzt weg.
Aber irgentwie geht mir das Bild immer noch etwas auf die Augen ich ahne ja schon das es an den 24" liegt und net am Bild weil mein alter Monitor 23" TN Panel ist da angenehmer für meine Augen obwohl das Bild fast genauso ausschaut nur etwas dunkler..
Ich weis net was ich machen soll hab ja noch mehr als 20Tage Zeit um es wieder zurück zu senden.(was ich normal ungern mache zumal es dann schon der 3te ist den ich zurückschicken würde)
Aber wenn ich so spiele will ich den garnet mehr hergeben weil das Spielgefühlt mal sowas von goil ist meine Augen sagen da aber was anderes oh man-.-
Ob man sich daran *gewöhnt* das es sich nach ner zeit legt?
Bin vor nen Jahr vom ollen Röhren TV zu nem 42" LED TV umgestiegen da war das genauso totale Augen/Kopfschmerzen bekommen schon von 2min schauen.....das hat sich aber gelegt und jetzt hab ich das net mehr.
Normal bin ich da net so empfindlich bei mir können TV´s/Smartphones net groß genug sein und meine Augen sind da immer super klar gekommen S3,Note2 von Kumpels die TV´s nie Prob. nur jetzt auf einmal.
Auch nie Prob. nah an nen 40" TV zu sitzen und zu Spielen oder ich bilde mir das alles nur ein jetzt....
Man hat ja auch keine große Auswahl an 120/144Hz Monitore MM/Saturn gibt es auch nix und wenn dann kann man ja net einfach sein lieblings Spiel mit bringe und Probe zocken zumal die Bildqually eh sehr verfällscht ist durch die Beleuchtung.
Anscheinend ist die nachfrage von PC Monitore doch sehr gering da kann man froh sein wenn man mal nen 27"FullHD Monitor im Laden finden aber von 2k+ oder 120/144Hz Monitore sucht man vergeblich.
Bei TV´s gehts doch auch mit 4k Auflösung die stehen in jedem MM/Saturn und ich glaube da kaum das sich die leute drum schlagen blos keine anständigen PC Monitore gibts..
Naja wer noch paar Tipps hat.^^
Ansonsten werd ich noch 2Wochen Testen bleibt mir ja nix anderes übring und dann werd ich entscheiden was ich mache.


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Dezember 2013)

Ja mich Graut es auch von den 120 Hz Modellen  Wieso zum Teufel TN Panels 

Das Problem an der Weiterentwicklung ist ja auch die nachfrage....man kann in den segment einfach nicht genug Profit rausarbeiten, daher wird dieser Bereich vernachlässigt.

nen 4K monitor kommt mir nicht ins Haus, bedenke die Folgekosten der Grafikkarten in form von 2x 780 Ti  wenn man AC4 auf Ultra Zokken will 


Ich weiss auch noch nicht was ich will. Ich zokke sehr gern und oft am PC, bearbeite und betrachte aber auch gerne mal meine Selbstgeschossenen Fotos (Vernünftige Kamera) und daher ist für mich eine so wenig wie möglich Verfälschte Farbwiedergabe Wichtiger als 120Hz. Ich kommt mit 60Hz auch klar beim Gamen (Sogar bei Shooter) und wenn ich das heir lese was für Probleme die 120Hz teile haben will ich es erst gar nicht testen 

Lediglich der 240Hz Monitor von EIZO würde in Frage kommen Eizo Foris FG2421 (aber nur in 120Hz betrieb) da er zumindest nen Vernünftiges VA Panel verbaut hat. Mein Samsung BX2450 hat ebenfalls ein VA Panel womit ich recht zufrieden bin.


----------



## Hübie (24. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt auch IPS-Panel mit 120 Hertz (Yamakasi, Overlord etc..)  Google ist dein Feund


----------



## Painkiller (24. Dezember 2013)

> Mein Samsung BX2450 hat ebenfalls ein VA Panel womit ich recht zufrieden bin.


Das wäre mir ja ganz neu! Der Samsung (ehemaliger P/L Monitor) hat ein TN-Panel.


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Dezember 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Das wäre mir ja ganz neu! Der Samsung (ehemaliger P/L Monitor) hat ein TN-Panel.


 

Ok Seh ich auch grad in den Tech Specs....hab ich wohl was verwechselt ^^
Auf jeden fall sehe ich einen DEUTLICHEN Farblichen unterschied zum IPS Display von Apple  (Samsung BonBon, Apple einfach nur schön)

Den BX2450 muss ich auch auf YCbCr444 im Digitalen Farbformat beim nVidia treiber laufen lassen da er auf RGB Milchig wirkt...

Also würde ich beim EIZO Foris FG2421 noch eine Deutliche steigerung sehen? oder ist dann nur das IPS Panel nen sprung wenn man kein wert auf 120 Hz liegt?


@Hübie: Solche Japan/China importe mit endloslangen lieferzeiten und wohl schlechter Verarbeitung kommen mir nichts ins Haus. Im Falle von Pixelfehlern hat man dann wohl ech gehabt  
Ich kauf lieber einmal was vernünftiges statt 3 mal das selbe in Billig.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Dezember 2013)

Was ist eig. mit dem EIZO FORIS FG2421 ?
Hat den schon jemand getestet?
Prad rückt den Test ja noch net raus und bei Amazon gehen die Meinungen sehr auseinander.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Dezember 2013)

der Foris FG2421 ist bisher auch der einzige Monitor der mich mit 120Hz und mehr interessieren würde. Prad hat den wohl nur ein "Befriedigend" gegeben aber das was man liest haben die wohl nen schlechtes Modell erwischt.
Bleibt wohl nur selber testen.
Kontrast ja is auch sehr wichtig und da schlägt Eizo mit dem VA Panel ja den richtigen Weg ein. Ein guter Kompromiss gegen TN und IPS

als 60Hz Monitor würde ich mir glaube ich nur den Foris FS2333-BK Kaufen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Dezember 2013)

Hmm jo nur hab ich net soo viel Zeit mehr und zu 60Hz will ich ungern zurück
Naja mal abwarten vileicht legt sich das ja noch.
Wenn net bestell ich mir den Eizo halt und teste den....


----------



## Hübie (25. Dezember 2013)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> @Hübie: Solche Japan/China importe mit endloslangen lieferzeiten und wohl schlechter Verarbeitung kommen mir nichts ins Haus. Im Falle von Pixelfehlern hat man dann wohl ech gehabt
> Ich kauf lieber einmal was vernünftiges statt 3 mal das selbe in Billig.


 
Wollte es auch nur erwähnt haben


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde ja gerne wissen inwiefern das VA-Panel besser ist im gegensatz zu meinem TN Panel bei direkter Fotobearbeitung/besichtigung ist


----------



## Zocker_Boy (25. Dezember 2013)

Der Philips 242G5DJEB ist auch ein 24-Zöller mit 144 Hertz, den könnte man auch mit in die Auswahl nehmen.

Ich kann mich selber auch nicht so recht in Sachen Monitor entscheiden, entweder ein 24" mit 120 Hertz in 1920x1080 oder ein 27" mit IPN Panel und 2560x1440 (und 60 Hz). Was ist zum Filme schauen (Bluray) und Spiele zocken die bessere Wahl?


----------



## Hübie (25. Dezember 2013)

Oh man. Allein idealo. In der Beschreibung steht einmal 100, 120 und dann unter sonstiges 144 Hertz 
Mein Tipp: Probiere es selber aus. Es gibt Leute die legen mehr Wert auf Farbechtheit, andere auf flüssiges gameplay. Wenn deine Büchs schnell genug ist und du oft zockst dann würde ich tendenziell zum schnellen Panel greifen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich lege auch wert auf Farbechtheit aber die Flüssigen bewegungen (Like a Apple) würden mich schon reizen.
Die Goldene mitte wäre ja der EIZO mit VA Panel (Bessere Farben als TN, Schneller als IPS)

morgen früh um 10 Uhr ist der BenQ XL2720T im Blitzangebot......die schweine vom grossen Fluss


----------



## Hübie (26. Dezember 2013)

Welchen Eizo meinst denn jetzt?


----------



## Cyberian (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube er meint den Foris FG 2421-BK.


----------



## Westcoast (26. Dezember 2013)

der Foris FG 2421-BK hat ein VA panel und 240HZ. gute schwarz werte. ich finde der monitor vereint TN schnelligkeit mit IPS/VA panel guten schwarzwerten.


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja es ist finde ich der Beste Kompromiss wenn man gern Fotobearbeitung treibt und gerne auch mal mehrere Games Zokkt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Dezember 2013)

Also ich werd den Asus morgen wieder auf de Reise schicken aber es geht einfach auf die Augen alles so hell/grell auch wenn ich contrast und Helligkeit runterdreh.
Hab jetzt mein Bruder und nen Kumpel drann zocken lassen und die meinten auch er geht auf die Augen weil alles so überstrahlt sei.
Werd mir dann den Eizo FG2421 bestellen und hoffen das ich kein mit macken bekomme wie man so bei Amazon liest weil für 500Euro was eig. weit über meine Grenze geht verlangen kann das man dafür auch nen Top gerät bekommt.
Eig. hat er überall ne super Test Bewertung bekommen auser bei Prad.
Das Glossy Display soll wohl net sehr Spielgeln und wohl nen Glas klares Bild liefern da mit ich ja mal gespannt.
Schade das hier den noch keiner hatte und was zu sagen kann.
Ich meld mich auf jedenfall wenn ich ihn dann hab


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Dezember 2013)

Das schlimme ist nur jetzt muss ich erstma wieder auf 60Hz spielen was wohl nen graus werden wird gerade bei Dota2-.-
Ich hoffe das ich mein Geld fix wieder hab ging eig. immer schnell bei Amazon max. 2Tage aber jetzt nach den Feiertagen werd ich wohl net der einzigste sein der da was zurück schickt^^


----------



## Clayman79 (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hole mal diesen etwas älteren Thread hervor da ich mir den ASUS VG24QE nun auch besorgt habe nachdem ich hier sorgsam immer mitgelesen habe. Bin auch soweit zufrieden und der Sprung von 60 auf 120/144Hz ist echt der Wahnsinn, nur eine Frage stellt sich schon. Hier schreiben ja einige User, dass der Monitor im 120/144Hz Betrieb sehr hell ist. Durch einstellen mit verschiedenen Profilen bekommt man dies allerdings sehr gut in den Griff. Was mir aber auffällt ist, dass das Gerät beim Einschalten, trotz Settings sehr grell ist. Nach einigen Minuten verschwindet dies aber wieder. Passiert auch nur wenn er lange aus war. Frage mich nun ob das so gewollt ist oder sogar ein Problem mit dem Gerät vorliegt? Vielleicht kann ja hier jemand was dazu sagen.

Meine Einstellungen im OSD sind:

Splendid : Standard

Helligkeit : 20
Kontrast : 50
Farben : Normal

ASCR : AUS

Im AMD Treiber (hab eine R9-270X-DC2T):

Gamma: 0,80

Die ICC Profile aus dem Netz sind alle nicht verkehrt aber leider viel zu hell. Mit den obigen Einstellungen bin ich sehr zufrieden nur die Situation beim einschalten stört mich.


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. Februar 2014)

Ich habe dein beschriebenes Problem mit einem 2411T. Ich habe mich dass auch schon einmal gefragt und irgendwo hier eine Anfrage gestellt jedoch Antwort los. Mich stört es aber nicht da es wie gesagt 5 Minuten später besser ist. Dabei ist der 2411T sowieso krass hell wo man sich aber nach ein paar Tagen dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Clayman79 (9. Februar 2014)

Dann bin ich ja mehr oder weniger beruhigt. Meine Vermutung liegt wirklich nahe, dass es an dem 120/144Hz liegt. Auf 60Hz tritt das nämlich nicht auf. Denke ein Austausch des Gerätes wird hier dann vermutlich nix bringen.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (9. Februar 2014)

Hab ich mit meinem 2411t auch. Allerdings habe ich dann nach 20 Sekunden spätestens die Helligkeit, die ich auch eingestellt habe


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Februar 2014)

Hey
Das liegt am Treiber wenn ihr da was eingestellt habt das zieht erst in paar sec. nach dem der PC richtig hochgefahren ist das alles normal.
War bei meinem Asus auch so ich fande es sehr nervig.


----------



## Clayman79 (9. Februar 2014)

Hm ok, subjektiv würde ich behaupten es dauert so 5Min oder länger bei mir. Naja scheint ja mehr weniger ein normales Verhalten zu sein. Ansonsten ist der Monitor nämlich einfach nur geil.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (9. Februar 2014)

Ich habe allerdings die Helligkeit auch nur auf 30% sonst würde es vlt länger dauern


----------



## Clayman79 (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte so ein Verhalten bisher noch bei keinem meiner Monitore, weder auf der Arbeit noch Zuhause. Im Netz findet man kaum etwas dazu. Deshalb tippe ich da mal auf die Aussage von Prad.de , dass die Kombination TN Panel + 144Hz einfach das Ende der Fahnenstange ist. Wird Zeit für IPS und 144Hz


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Februar 2014)

Clayman79 schrieb:


> Ich hatte so ein Verhalten bisher noch bei keinem meiner Monitore, weder auf der Arbeit noch Zuhause. Im Netz findet man kaum etwas dazu. Deshalb tippe ich da mal auf die Aussage von Prad.de , dass die Kombination TN Panel + 144Hz einfach das Ende der Fahnenstange ist. Wird Zeit für IPS und 144Hz


 
Ohja und das aber bitte noch dieses Jahr mit IPS und 144Hz von mir aus auch nen gutes VA Panel und nein das von Eizo ist unterste lade.^^


----------



## Clayman79 (9. Februar 2014)

Den EIZO loben sie doch alle in den höchsten Tönen. Kann der echt nix? ^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Februar 2014)

24-Zoll-Gaming-Monitor mit 240-Hz-Panel von Eizo - ComputerBase Forum
Wenn de dir das mal durließt dann weiste warum
Grottenschlechter Blickwinkel noch schlechter als bei nen TN Panel,ausgewaschenes Bild, extreme aufhellungen an den Rändern u.s.w.....
Und das für 500Euro ist glaub der lacher 2013..


----------



## Pauli (13. Februar 2014)

Welcher 3D Monitor in der Größe 24" ist denn im Moment empfehlenswert? Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe kam gerade der 2410T von BENQ , jetzt sehe ich schon so viele verschiedene Modelle auf Alternate. Der Philipps und der Eizo sind ja wirklich unbrauchbar. Der Asus klingt für mich momentan am ansprechendsten (INPUTLAG , Farbdarstellung), oder irre ich mich da? 
Nun ist aber ja gerade der Asus schon rel. lange auf dem Markt, weiß jemand ob in absehbarer Zeit was neues von Asus kommt, sprich eine Weiterentwicklung evtl. mit IPS Panel und selbem Inputlag oder so etwas ?  Wäre dann ja sehr ärgerlich jetzt zuzuschlagen.

LG


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Februar 2014)

Also der Asus is z.Z der Beste von allen.
Der neue Asus kommt auch bald und soll angeblich an nen IPS rankommen trotz TN Panel.
ROG Swift PG278Q 27-inch WQHD G-Sync Gaming Monitor Spec And QnA | Republic of Gamers
Kostet natürlcih über de hälfte mehr hat natürlich auch mehr zu bieten wenns stimmen sollte was Asus sagt.


----------



## jack56 (13. Februar 2014)

Die Frage die sich der TE gestellt hat stell ich mir jetzt auch.

Ich wollte mir in einigen Monaten den BenQ XL2411T zulegen, 
da in diesem Thread sich jedoch die Mehrheit für den ASUS VG248QE entschieden hat, bin ich mir unsicher geworden.

Könnte man jetzt einfach sagen kauf den ASUS oder ist der BenQ noch eine Überlegung wert?


----------



## Ratibor (13. Februar 2014)

benq soll ja ein problem im 144hz modus haben im 120hz modus allerdings nicht. Flimmer oder sowas genau kann ich mich nicht erinnern... Beim asus gibts allerdings keine Probleme.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (13. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte beide.
Bin aber beim Asus geblieben,  Grund,  war das etwas bessere Bild. Jedoch kann man es nicht mit IPS vergleichen.  Aber meine Meinung ist sowieso,  ich kauf mir keinen 144 hz zum Schön Bilder anschauen.  Sondern zum zocken.

Jedoch bin ich schon auf den vorher verlinkten neuen Asus gespannt


----------



## Hübie (13. Februar 2014)

Jau. Vor allem hat der nur 6 mm Rand


----------



## jack56 (13. Februar 2014)

BenQ XL2411T Review - PC Monitors
PC Monitors score – 78% 

Scheint der einzige Test zu sein, 78% ist enttäuschend, 85% wären für mich Minimum.
Damit scheidet der BenQ, für mich, fürs Erste aus.

Ich schließe mich einfach der Mehrheit an und kaufe mir voraussichtlich den ASUS Montitor.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (13. Februar 2014)

jack56 schrieb:


> BenQ XL2411T Review - PC Monitors
> PC Monitors score  78%
> 
> Scheint der einzige Test zu sein, 78% ist enttäuschend, 85% wären für mich Minimum.
> ...



Machst nichts damit falsch 
Viel Spaß


----------



## jack56 (13. Februar 2014)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Machst nichts damit falsch



Denke ich auch  Danke fürs Feedback


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (14. Februar 2014)

BlurBusters hält den Benq XL2420TE (BENQ XL2420TE: Best 120Hz & 144Hz monitor at the moment? | Blur Busters) für den Nesten 120/144 Hz Monitor im Moment.
Aber wie schon gesagt, mit dem Benq xl2411t machste auch nix falsch.


----------



## 256bit (14. Februar 2014)

Viel interessanter wäre doch der Vergleich von dem Asus mit dem neuen Benq und nicht mit dem veralteten Modell Benq xl2411t. Leider hat der neue Benq wohl noch einen Softwarebug,die neu ausgelieferten Monitore sollten aber schon die neue Firmware drauf haben.Hat von Euch schon jemand den neuen?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00HZF2JWA/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

Gruß 256bit


----------



## Pauli (19. Februar 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Bin immer noch am schwanken zwischen dem Asus und dem neuen  BenQ XL2411Z. Der Asus hat sich wohl wirklich schon bewiesen und ist immoment der Tipp in Sachen Bildqualität, nur hat der BENQ diesen BlackEqualizer, und da ich gerne CS 1.6 spiele und BenQ die Monitore auch immer mit CS Spielern bewirbt bin ich ein bisschen hin und hergerissen.
*
*

*
*


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Februar 2014)

Tja ich hätten den ja schon gehabt blos Amazon hat den net auf lager wer weis wie lange das noch dauert.


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Februar 2014)

Sollten die neuen von Benq nicht alle G-Sync haben?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Februar 2014)

Ömm ne sollen 2Versionen geben 1mal nur 144Hz und dann 144Hzmit g-Sync für paar hundert euro mehr was sich überhaupt net lohnt.


----------



## jack56 (24. Februar 2014)

Huhu, da bin ich wieder^^

Ich hatte mich ja für den ASUS VG248QE entschieden, weil hier so viele auf den abfahren 

In diesem Bericht BenQ XL2411T vs ASUS VG248QE - PC Monitors habe ich gelesen, das sich beide Monitore nicht viel nehmen und man eher nach Verfügbarkeit und Preis gehen sollte. Der BenQ sagt mir vom Design her mehr zu, weshalb ich mich wiederum für diesen entschieden habe.

Joah, und dann hab ich gestern diesen Monitor entdeckt BenQ XL2411Z, 24". Wie ein Herr bei Amazon schreibt(Kundenrezension) Link hat dieser Monitor keine Macken mehr im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell, und dieses neue Motion Blur Reduction ist genau das wonach ich gesucht habe BenQ Motion Blur Reduction (HD)-BenQ Channel - YouTube somit wäre der Monitor perfekt für mich 

Werde ihn sehr wahrscheinlich nächste Woche vorbestellen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Februar 2014)

Joa an den dacht ich auch schon vorallem wegen kein PWM.
Mal schaun wann soll der eig. verfügbar sein?


----------



## jack56 (24. Februar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> wann soll der eig. verfügbar sein?



März. ...kurz und bündig


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Februar 2014)

Ein wenig sehr übertrieben der Youtube vergleich oder meint ihr nicht? also solch unscharfen Spiele habe ich nicht das sowas sinn machen soll.....

Allein durch die 144Hz ist das Bild um einiges Direkter bei bewegungen...Aber man kann aus Nebeneffekten dieser Technologie nochmal nen Werbefeature rausholen, dem Kind einfach einen Namen geben und es "Motion Blur Reduction" nennen
Naja darauf Fallen nur Hardcore Gamer rein  in der Praxis Plagt es einen sicher mit Ghostings oder irgendwelchen anderen "Special Extreme Krissel Blur effects"

Ich sag nur "Overdrive"


Aber Dennoch ist der BenQ XL2411Z recht interissant für nen TN Panel  Super Farben sind mir mittlerweile eh egal da mein TN auch super Farben liefert und ich mir für meine Fotos jetzt demnächst nen Ultrabook kaufe welches ich Kalibrieren werde wenn es kein Apple wird.


----------



## jack56 (27. Februar 2014)

Ist ja egal, ob das Motion... funktioniert oder nicht, man kann es ja an- oder ausschalten 

Und wenn es Spiele gibt bei denen das Feature einen Sinn macht, dann kann man es halt einschalten, Punkt.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (28. Februar 2014)

Alleine schon vom Flicker-Free würde ich nun den XL2411Z dem T vorziehen. BenQ Deutschland | Produkte - LCD Monitore - XL2411Z


----------



## Ulmi (28. Februar 2014)

Der T ist in seiner neuen Revision auch flickerfrei.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (28. Februar 2014)

Mit etwas Pech bekommt man jedoch einen mit Flimmern ins Haus geliefert?
Preislich sehe ich keinen großen Sprung von T zu Z, würde daher eher zur Z Variante greifen.
Jedoch ist der Asus QE noch immer nicht aus dem Rennen.
Denke einer von beiden wird es werden...man müsste sie eben nebeneinander stehen haben und testen können.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. März 2014)

1stF_TreffNix schrieb:


> Mit etwas Pech bekommt man jedoch einen mit Flimmern ins Haus geliefert?
> Preislich sehe ich keinen großen Sprung von T zu Z, würde daher eher zur Z Variante greifen.
> Jedoch ist der Asus QE noch immer nicht aus dem Rennen.
> Denke einer von beiden wird es werden...man müsste sie eben nebeneinander stehen haben und testen können.


 
Tja da hilft nur beide bestellen und gucken.
Aber so wie ich gelesen hab soll sich beim Z schon einiges getan haben am Bild (Farben u.s.w) was beim T ja net der fall war.
Wenn sich der Asus und der BenQ Z nix nehmen von den Farben würd ich mir auf jedenfall den Z holen weil er kein PWM hat und noch paar andere nützliche dinge mit sich bringt als der T.
Oder wartest noch wenn der Z bei Amazon verfügbar ist werd ich mir gleich einen bestellen und hier meine Meinung zu abgeben da ich den Asus ja schon hatte kann ich da gut vergleichen.
Oh sehe grad Amazon hat ihn lieferbar jetzt müssten man nur wissen ob der auch noch diesen Bug hat.


----------



## Ulmi (1. März 2014)

Zumindest haben einige der xl2411z nutzer auch diesen bug. Will mir auch einen bestellen, aber keine Lust den dann später an benq einzuschicken ...


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (1. März 2014)

Welcher Bug soll das sein?

Gab es beim Asus eigentlich irgendwelche Bugs?


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2014)

1stF_TreffNix schrieb:


> Welcher Bug soll das sein?


 
Siehe hier.


----------



## Ulmi (1. März 2014)

Am besten liest du das in dieser amazon rezension bzw. comments nach: http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B00HZF2JWA/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1 
alle z Modelle sind betroffen.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (1. März 2014)

Also wenn ich jetzt die ganzen Kommentare zusammen fasse, dann hat der Asus keine Flimmerprobleme und keinen Bug was Blur Reduction angeht da er diese Feature nicht besitzt?
Die Farben sollen etwas besser sein, und die Helligkeit ist nicht so hoch wie beim BenQ.

Bei uns im Atelco stehen der BenQ XL2411T und der Asus VG248QE im Laden, ich werde sie mir mal beide anschauen.
Mal sehen ob sie auch einen mit IPS Panel da haben.
Wenn mich die Bildqualität umhaut und IPS nicht von den Reaktionszeiten schlechter wirkt als mein alter Syncmaszer 226BW springe ich vielleicht auf das IPS Pferd auf.


----------



## Ulmi (1. März 2014)

1stF_TreffNix schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt die ganzen Kommentare zusammen fasse, dann hat der Asus keine Flimmerprobleme und keinen Bug was Blur Reduction angeht da er diese Feature nicht besitzt?
> Die Farben sollen etwas besser sein, und die Helligkeit ist nicht so hoch wie beim BenQ.
> 
> Bei uns im Atelco stehen der BenQ XL2411T und der Asus VG248QE im Laden, ich werde sie mir mal beide anschauen.
> ...


 
Der Asus reduziert seine Helligkeit mit der PWM Technik, also flickert er und ja er hat keinen Blur Reduction Bug, da er diese Technik gar nicht besitzt  Der xl2411t besitzt diese Technik übrigens auch nicht, sondern nur der neue z.
Ansosnten kannst du gerne berichten wie die Bildquali sich so schlägt


----------



## ha-jo55 (1. März 2014)

Der ist die besser wahl Benq XL2411t 

ha-jo


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

ha-jo55 schrieb:


> Der ist die besser wahl Benq XL2411t
> 
> ha-jo


 
Stimmt, weil er auf niedrigster Helligkeit schon sauhell ist und das ist gut für die Augen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (2. März 2014)

Also ich habe auch den BenQ 2411T und bin absolut begeistert. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit flimmern oder irgendwelchen komischen Effekten. Das einzige was ich habe ist das er an einer kleinen Stelle nicht richtig ausgeleuchtet ist. Ich hätte ihn damals tauschen können habe es jedoch nicht gemacht weil es minimal ist.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Ist ja auch nicht bei jedem Menschen gleich, mir tun sehr schnell die Augen weh wenn die Helligkeit zu hoch ist, während meine Frau da garkeine Probleme mit hat.


----------



## zerrocool88 (2. März 2014)

Naja ich muss aber sagen als ich ihn das erste mal angeschlossen habe habe ich mich erschrocken. Im Netz habe ich dann ein paar einstellungs Sachen gefunden und mittlerweile geht es voll klar und der Black EQ ist echt geil. Ich wusste garnicht das es davon einen neuen gibt wobei ich sagen muss das es auf dem youtube Video echt krass und übertrieben dargestellt wird.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (3. März 2014)

Ein Satz mit X!

Im Atelco wurde der QE nicht mehr ausgetellt, es gab noch 2 Monitore im Regal die verpackt waren.
Der XL2411T war dort ausgestellt.
Wirkte auf mich auch nicht zu Hell was die Beleuchtung angeht, hatte komischerweisse aber ein Ruckelndes Bild bei der Win8 Demo die dort lief...KA ob das am Monitor lag.

Mit PWM hat jeder Monitor eine neigung zum Flimmern, oder hatten das nur diese ab 120Hz?
Auf dem Datenblatt hört sich der XL-Z zumindest besser an als der Asus, jedoch hat sich noch niemand über den Asus beschwert, vorallem wenn es um das Flimmern geht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil er auf niedrigster Helligkeit schon sauhell ist und das ist gut für die Augen.


 
Wie noch heller als der Asus oO
Trifft das auch bei den Z Teilen zu?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. März 2014)

1stF_TreffNix schrieb:


> Ein Satz mit X!
> 
> Im Atelco wurde der QE nicht mehr ausgetellt, es gab noch 2 Monitore im Regal die verpackt waren.
> Der XL2411T war dort ausgestellt.
> ...


 
Also was dem Asus betrifft Flimmern tut er schon das sieht man auch.
Manche oder viele vertragen das nicht und bekommen kopfschmerzen von wie gesagt man muss es net unbedingt sehen geht aber trotzdem auf die Augen.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (4. März 2014)

Also wäre bei Leuten die auf flimmern sensibel reagieren ein Monitor ohne PWM zu empfehlen?


----------



## Schauderwelz (4. März 2014)

Nen Flimmerfreier Monitor ist generell auch angenehmer für die Augen auch wenn man nicht emfindlich ist. Heutzutage würde ich NUR Monitore OHNE Flimmern kaufen! Tu deinen Augen einen Gefallen!


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (5. März 2014)

Ich muss zugeben das ich jetzt nicht alle Modelle angeschaut habe, jedoch bin ich zum erstenmal bei dem XL2411Z auf eine Produktbeschreibeung aufmerksam geworden die für Flimmerfrei wirbt. Dieser rückt dadurch vorerst wieder auf Platz 1 der Monitore die ich erwerben würde.

Wie kann man denn genauer herrausfinden welche Monitore kein PWM haben?


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2014)

Test angucken, Werbung des Herstellers und im Laden Handy raus, Helligkeit runter und Kamera draufhalten.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (5. März 2014)

Cool, das mit dem Handy funktioniert ja echt super.
Mein aktueller Samsung flimmert auch^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2014)

1stF_TreffNix schrieb:


> Cool, das mit dem Handy funktioniert ja echt super.
> Mein aktueller Samsung flimmert auch^^


Ja ist die einfachste Methode dafür.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (10. März 2014)

Nun konnte ich mir mal den XL2411T und den 2420T genauer anschauen, die Z Modelle können ja nicht schlechter sein.
Flimmerfrei waren beide, soweit ich das jetzt nachlesen konnte soll es nur dann bei der Z Reihe zum Flimmern kommen wenn auch Motion Blur Reduction aktiviert ist.
Selbst der GL2450HT der daneben stand war Flimmerfrei.
Ein Samsung und Asus (leider nicht der QE) standen dort auch zur Auswahl, bei beiden war über das Handy ein flimmern sichtbar.
Der Motion Blur Bug aus der Z Reihe soll übrigens nun per Software Tool behoben werden.

Ich muss zugeben das ich ein Problem habe die Bildqualität des 2411 und 2420 zu unterscheiden.
Selbst der 2450 sah für mich Spieletauglich aus.
Und zu Hell wirkte keiner der Monitore auf mich.
Momentan wirkt selbst der GL2450HT gut genug als Nachfolger für meinen Samsung 226BW.

Vom Design her störrt mich irgendwie die Asymmetrie des 2411... Ich weiss nun das es ein BenQ wird, jedoch noch nicht welcher dieser 3 ...


----------



## joker47 (10. März 2014)

Hab heute meinen Asus bekommen und ist schon ein geiles Ding  Brauche allerdings mal gescheite Einstellungen weil die Farben, wie zb alle blauen Sachen hier sind doch sehr blass. Evtl hat ja mal einer von den Asus Besitzern seine Einstellungen parat


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (21. März 2014)

Der XL2411Z steht nun auf meinem Schreibtisch.

Kann bestätigen das er einfach nur Hell ist und zwar so stark, das man erstmal geschockt ist.
Jedoch kann man die Helligkeit ja einstellen.
Die Farben sahen auf dem Desktop ebenfalls katastrophal aus.
Blass überbelichtet und ein Grünstich...WTF Moment^^

OK erstmal einstellen bitte!

User Profil wählen und:
Helligkeit auf 28
Kontrast auf 60
Gamma Stufe 4
Schärfe auf 5 belassen ist für mich absolut Top so.

Nun sah es deutlich besser aus, Die Farben sahen nicht aus als wäre Mama mit der Bleiche dran gewesen und die Sonnenbrille konnte man nun auch getrost abnehmen.
Aber die Farben waren nicht Optimal. Grünstich...
Die Farbwerte waren alle bei 100, Grün auf 98 und schon war es deutlich besser.
Im Spielbetrieb und im Browser fiel mir jedoch ein Rotstich auf, also Rot auf 94 und nun Blau angleichen auf 98 damit kann man schonmal was anfangen.
Auf dem Desktop hab ich viel eingestellt, und muss leider sagen das ich nicht an die 7 Jahre Gewohnheit meines Samsung 226 BW rankomme.
Der FPS Mode bietet irgendwie auch etwas bessere Farben, wirkt dann aber extrem überbelichtet.
Hier scheint meiner Meinung nach das Problem mit der Farbe zu liegen, aber das Weiss ist dann einfach zu grell.
Auf dem Desktop und beim Surfen muss ich jetzt noch sagen das ich etwas unzufrieden bin.
Werde mich aber warscheinlich einfach nur umgewöhnen müssen oder noch etwas an der Einstellung schrauben.

Jetzt aber zum Spielen, dort Punktet er eindeutig.

Nach einigen Minuten ist klar, der Monitor ist so wie von BenQ beschrieben ein reiner Gaming Monitor.
Die Farben sind eigentlich nun ganz gut, aber was besser ist, selbst ohne den Black eQaulizer sind viele Details sehr gut zu erkennen.
Das erfassen von Bewegungen wirkt irgendwie leichter.

Die 144Hz sind so eine Sache, ich hatte Vsync deaktiviert und Frames zwischen 40-90. ich kann noch nicht behaupten das es deutlich besser ist als vorher, aber ich hatte nicht 1x das Gefühl irgendwas wäre nicht flüssig oder unrund.

Werde mal weiter testen und in ein paar Tagen ein neues Fazit abgeben.
Bis jetzt würde er von mir nur 7 von 10 Punkten bekommen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. März 2014)

Also mit den Farbstichen ist auch so komisches ding viele haben kein manche aber schon.
Hab mir jetzt den 2420Z bestellt mal schauen was da so rauskommt werd mich dann auch melden hier.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. März 2014)

Dann bin ich ja mal auf nen Fazit gespannt 

Ich versteh nur den Grossen Preisunterschied zwischen XL2420Z und XL2411Z  nicht.....die können doch eigentlich das selbe nur das sie unterschiedlich aussehen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. März 2014)

Der 2411Z hat kein S-Swicht und sieht stock hässlich aus meiner Meinung ne bissel nach was soll nen Monior schon aussehen und net wie son 20€ automaten Monitor^^


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. März 2014)

ich finde die Optik von beiden nicht so toll


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (22. März 2014)

Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen, ihn heute umzutauschen, das weiss ist so grell, das ich davon kopfschmerzen bekomme, leider auch irgendwann Ingame.
Übertrieben gesagt Taschenlampen wirken nun wie ein 10000 Watt Flutlicht und Lichtquellen allgemein wie Atomtests.

Ich habe keine Einstellung gefunden die mich zufrieden stimmt, denn wenn man die Helligkeit schon unter 30 hat verlieren die Farben an Intensität.

Die 144Hz konnte ich jedoch bestätigen, das fühlt sich alles einfach nur Butterweich an, toller effekt!
Ich möchte den Monitor nicht zu schlechtreden, ich bin einfach nicht die Zielgruppe was diesen angeht.
Für Leute die fast nur shooter, vorallem in der CS Szene tätig sind, ist das Teil der Hammer.
Für mich jedoch völlig ungeeignet, schade...

Da hier ja schon einige erwähnt haben das der Asus bessere Farben hat, hoffe ich das es mit diesem wirklich besser ist, und versuche es später mit einem Umtausch.

EDIT: Ich glaube ich mach mir was vor, da es ja beides identische Panels sind, wird diese schreckliche Ausleuchtung ja auch beim Asus vorhanden sein.
Vielleicht bekomme ich auch von den 144Hz Kopfschmerzen, keine Ahnung, werde mich mal anderst umschauen, vielleicht doch ein IPS Panel.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. März 2014)

Also mein BenQ ist heute angekommen bis jetzt macht er ein guten eindruck und die Farben sind net schlechter wie beim Asus.
Und so Hell/grell find ich ihn jetzt nicht hab helligkeit auf 50% der Asus war da schlimmer.
Ok hab den erst 20min im betrieb mal schauen wie es beim zocken aussieht


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (22. März 2014)

So, Monitor ist zurückgebracht und mein Geldbeutel wieder um 280€ Reicher...

Es gab einen Asus im Regal, der Verkäufer wollte diesen aber nicht auspacken, begründung: " Bei dem Preis hole ich ihn doch nicht aus dem Karton" zu Blöd, denn jetzt hätte ich gut vergleichen können, da ich ja weiss was mir wichtig ist.
Wollte schon anfangen zu Diskutieren, das wenn ich ihn jetzt Kaufe und zurückbringe wäre der Karton auch offen...habs mir gespart, denn das selbe Panel mit der selben Candela angabe warum sollte dieser mich dann zufrieden stellen?

Der GL2450HM und HT standen dort, da ich ja eh schon da war, hab ich mir diese angeschaut, direkt nebenan ein XL2420T.
Also ab und testen.
Helligkeit und Farben waren deutlich besser einzustellen wie beim XL mein Kumpel hat es mir bestätigt und meinte die Farbe des XL wirkt einfach zu blass es fehlt die Kraft.
Wir konnten ne Demo starten um schliereneffekte auszumachen, hab dann bei den zwei GL erstmal AMA aktiviert und schon sah es genauso schlierenfrei aus wie ich es mit meinem 226 BW gewohnt war.
Dann gab es noch einen Game Mode, keine Ahnung ob dieser etwas mit den Schaltzeiten zu tun hat, jedoch viel mir auch ohne diesen nichts negatives auf.
Farben waren Toll, für mich deutlich besser als beim XL, und es gab keine Atomtests bei Lichtquellen.
Hätte er noch 120Hz gehabt hätte ich ihn mitgenommen, denn dieses Feature ist das einzige was mich beim XL überzeugt hat.

Obwohl der GL2450HM und der GL2450HT beide als Flimmerfrei angegeben werden, konnte man mit der Handykamera beim HT das Flimmern sehen.
Vielleicht ist das noch ein vormodel mit PWM Technik, könnte ja schon länger dort stehen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (24. März 2014)

Naja das Thema Helligkeit ist beim BenQ wohl so ne Sache. Ich habe mich da jetzt schon dran gewöhnt und ich finde die Einstellungen so perfekt ( ich hatte die gleichen wie du  ). 


Was mich aber jedoch immer ein bisschen stutzig macht ist wenn ich den Schirm anmache und kurz für 5-10 Minuten eine Rauchen gehe und wieder komme wirkt der Bildschirm ein wenig dunkler. Ich habe das Gefühl das er erst nach ein paar Minuten nicht mehr so grell wirkt. Hell ist er trotzdem ich finde trotzdem das er beim anschalten immer noch ein ticken heller ist.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. März 2014)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Naja das Thema Helligkeit ist beim BenQ wohl so ne Sache. Ich habe mich da jetzt schon dran gewöhnt und ich finde die Einstellungen so perfekt ( ich hatte die gleichen wie du  ).
> 
> 
> Was mich aber jedoch immer ein bisschen stutzig macht ist wenn ich den Schirm anmache und kurz für 5-10 Minuten eine Rauchen gehe und wieder komme wirkt der Bildschirm ein wenig dunkler. Ich habe das Gefühl das er erst nach ein paar Minuten nicht mehr so grell wirkt. Hell ist er trotzdem ich finde trotzdem das er beim anschalten immer noch ein ticken heller ist.


 
Haste was im Treiber eingestellt?
Also ich hab z.b das gamma noch extra geregelt übern treiber und wenn ich den PC starte ist er da ja logischerweise heller weil die Treibereinstellungen noch net geladen sind.
Ansonsten hab ich das Prob. net.


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. März 2014)

Schreib mal ein bericht über deinen neuen Leitwolf  hast denn jetzt endlich deinen Final gefunden?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. März 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Schreib mal ein bericht über deinen neuen Leitwolf  hast denn jetzt endlich deinen Final gefunden?


 
Hey
Hmm also was soll ich sagen eig. bin ich zufrieden hab nur 1Prob. noch und zwar ist mein rechtes Auge so leicht *angespannt* das liegt aber net am Bild das ist so wie wenn man was *fokusiert* ka wie ich das erklären soll und dadurch ist es noch so leicht angestrengt das ist so ne *Kopfsache* und ich denke das geht auch noch weg wo ich mein ersten TV hatte war es auch so nur extremer das hatt dann so 2-3Wochen gedauert und nu hab ich kein Prob. mehr zu gucken da.
Ich muss auch sagen das hatte ich bei fast jedem Monitor ob IPS oder TN das dann schon fast einbildung lol.
Bei einzigstenn wo es kaum war war der VA Monitor von Iiama aber der war auch  genauso hoch und breit wie mein altes TN Panel der BenQ ist da ne stückchen höher viliechts liegts auch daran.
Jedefalls bin ich schon zu 90% sicher das ich ihn behalten werde ausser ich finde da noch was aber im mom passt alles.
Farben,Helligkeit, passt alles auch schön klares Bild was ich beim Asus nicht hatt und das wichtigste kein Flimmern also ich würde den auf jedenfall dem Asus vorziehen nen schölechteres Bild macht er net und hatt noch paar schonenden teile drann.
Wenn noch Fragen sind Fragen hab grad net soviel Zeit.^^


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2014)

Ich werde mir heute erstmal den Iiyma GB2488HSU bestellen.
Hatte mir auch überlegt in Richtung XL2420/2720Z zu gehen, aber der Iiyama ist erstens 90 bzw. 170€ billiger als die beiden BenQ und zweitens hat er Lautsprecher.
Desweiteren ist das Backlight DC gesteuert und der Schwarzwert ist einstellbar.
Bin zwar mit meinem BenQ EW2740L zufrieden, aber irgendwie fehlt mir in letzter Zeit öfter das flüssigere Bild eines 144Hz Monitors.


----------



## zerrocool88 (28. März 2014)

Worauf du beim BenQ vielleicht noch achten könntest ist die Ausleuchtung. Wenn ich ein schwarzes Bild öffne sehe ich leicht 2-3 hellere Streifen durchs Bild gehen. Im normalen Gebrauch und auch bei Filmen sieht man es jedoch nicht. Hatte damals überlegt ihn zu tauschen habe es aber dann gelassen weil es echt minimal war.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir heute erstmal den Iiyma GB2488HSU bestellen.
> Hatte mir auch überlegt in Richtung XL2420/2720Z zu gehen, aber der Iiyama ist erstens 90 bzw. 170€ billiger als die beiden BenQ und zweitens hat er Lautsprecher.
> Desweiteren ist das Backlight DC gesteuert und der Schwarzwert ist einstellbar.
> Bin zwar mit meinem BenQ EW2740L zufrieden, aber irgendwie fehlt mir in letzter Zeit öfter das flüssigere Bild eines 144Hz Monitors.


 
Der GB2488HSU kostet ja nur *230* ist eig. schon fast nen schnapper zu den anderen 144Hz teilen kannst ja mal berichten wie er so ist.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2014)

Naja die 230 kostet er auch nur als Import aus UK und das ist dann auch ne UK Version.
Bei Alternate kostet er 280, aber als Alternative zum BenQ XL2420Z, ist er günstig.


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2014)

So habe mir am WE den Iiyama geholt und bin doch enttäuscht.
Das Bild ist verwaschen, der Kontrast nicht besonders gut und die Helligkeitsverteilung ist ziemlich grottig.
Die Grundhelligkeit ist relativ hoch, naja zumindest bei einem Teil vom Display.
Grob geschätzt hat man von links oben zu rechts unten nen Helligkeitsunterschied von 30%.
Ist man z.B.im PCGHX Forum unterwegs, ist der obere Teil des Monitors wesentlich dunkler.
Während es unten relativ weiss ist, ist es oben grau.

Von der Schnelligkeit her ist er ok und dazu ist er noch flimmerfrei.
Auch konnte ich den Monitor ohne Probleme mit 144Hz mit dem mitgelieferten DP Kabel betreiben.
Den Schwarzwert kann man von -5 bis +5 einstellen und funktioniert in etwa wie der Black Equalizer von BenQ.

Leider kann man die Menüschnelltasten nicht nach seinen Vorlieben belegen und so muss z.B. für die Helligkeit ein paar mal zu oft drücken.

Fazit:
Bin doch sehr enttäuscht wie schlecht das verbaute TN Panel ist, da hat  der BenQ G2450HM bei mir auf der Arbeit nen wesentlich besseres Bild und  das auch nur mit TN.
Steht die Schnelligkeit im Vordergrund, sollte man doch eher zum BenQ XL2411T/Z greifen, der kostet das gleiche und leistet da mehr.
Wenn man mehr ausgeben mag/will, dann würde ich eher den BenQ XL2420T/Z empfehlen, der ist schneller und hat ein besseres Bild.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (1. April 2014)

Hattest du den 2411 und den 2420 getestet?

Gibt es ausser dem Candella Wert sonst noch optische Unterschiede?
Mit den Farben des 2411 war ich eher unzufrieden, mein alter Samsung 226BW sieht da noch immer besser aus.

Es stehen noch immer der XL2420Z und der GL2450HM oder 60HM zur auswahl.

Wenn beim 2420 jedoch die Farben genauso mittelmässig sind, hole ich mir lieber für 140€ den 2450 und warte noch 1-2 Jahre bis etwas ansprechenderes auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2014)

Den 2411 hatte ich mir nur im Laden angeguckt und den 2420T Rev2 hatte ich hier.
Der war vom Bild her nicht so viel schlechter als mein damaliger VA Monitor. 
BenQ lässt sich die 20er Reihe schon gut bezahlen, aber die sind schon relativ gut.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (1. April 2014)

Das bestätigt meine subjektive Wahrnemung als ich den 2420T im Laden gesehen habe, und ziemlich sicher war das die Farben besser sind als beim 2411Z.

Ich komme irgendwie zu keiner Entscheidung...


----------



## xpSyk (1. April 2014)

Dafür soll der 2411 weniger Motionblur haben (ohne MBR natürlich). 
PS: Man beachte den Konjunktiv im vorherigen Satz.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So habe mir am WE den Iiyama geholt und bin doch enttäuscht.
> Das Bild ist verwaschen, der Kontrast nicht besonders gut und die Helligkeitsverteilung ist ziemlich grottig.
> Die Grundhelligkeit ist relativ hoch, naja zumindest bei einem Teil vom Display.
> Grob geschätzt hat man von links oben zu rechts unten nen Helligkeitsunterschied von 30%.
> ...


 

Echt so schlecht?
Schade hätte sonst nochmal getauscht und 140€ gesparrt.
Ich hab leider bei mein BenQ nen toten Pixel.................den tausch ich auf jedenfall nochmal um gucke da immer drauf lol und das nervt schon.(für fast 400€ will ich was ohne macken^^ ausgenommen der Strobe Bug aber das nehm ich ja eh net)
Jedenfalls gefällt mir der BenQ2420Z um einiges besser als der Asus VG248QE.
Der BenQ ist net ein bissel Grell wo ich den Asus angemacht hatte sind mir die Farben ja regelrecht ins Auge gestochen auch das Bild kommt mir beim BenQ schärfer vor auch der Blickwinkel ist etwas besser als beim Asus.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. April 2014)

1stF_TreffNix schrieb:


> Das bestätigt meine subjektive Wahrnemung als ich den 2420T im Laden gesehen habe, und ziemlich sicher war das die Farben besser sind als beim 2411Z.
> 
> Ich komme irgendwie zu keiner Entscheidung...


 
Hmm haste die net getroffen?
Du sagst die Farben sind beim 2411 schlechter als beim 2420T und da musste noch überlegen?^^


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (2. April 2014)

300€ waren eigentlich mal als Budgetgrenze gesetzt... sehe das jetzt nicht so eng nochmal 60€ draufzupacken, aber es war eben der Preis/Leistungs Gedanke...


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. April 2014)

Na der Preis vom BenQ XL2411Z ist ja mal ungeschlagen  bin selber am überlegen den zu bestellen für 239€ 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der XL2420Z so viel besser ist das sich der duetlich Höhere Preis Rechtfertigt.


Sind die denn jetzt 100% Flickerfree? bzw OHNE PWM??


Den Farbunterschied sieht man auch sicher nur direkt nebeneinander...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Na der Preis vom BenQ XL2411Z ist ja mal ungeschlagen  bin selber am überlegen den zu bestellen für 239€
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der XL2420Z so viel besser ist das sich der duetlich Höhere Preis Rechtfertigt.
> 
> 
> Den Farbunterschied sieht man auch sicher nur direkt nebeneinander...


 
Also viele meckern über die Farben beim 2411Z ich kann beim 2420Z net meckern die Farben sind genauso wie beim Asus.
Klar für 240€ ist das nen schnapper und ist meiner Meinung auch ein gerechtfertigter Preis für nen 144Hz Monitor.
Ich fande 400€ auch mächtig zuviel hätte mir da schon nen IPS/VA Panel mit gewünscht leider gibt es das ja in DE net.
Der 2411Z soll aber auch ne mächtig hohe Grundhelligkeit haben.
Das kann ich beim 2420Znet sagen war erstaund das er net so grell war wie der Asus.


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. April 2014)

Naja gute Farben sollte er schon haben wenn man mal ein paar Bilder anschauen will und nicht glioch den Läppi rausholen will/kann


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Naja gute Farben sollte er schon haben wenn man mal ein paar Bilder anschauen will und nicht glioch den Läppi rausholen will/kann


 
Bestell beide und Teste
Ne aber ganz ehrlich ich würde schon paar € mehr ausgeben auch wenns p/l in keller geht aber für nen *Augenschonerndes Bild* ist es mir das auf jedenfall wert.
Wenn de dir natürlich immer de Augen ausbrennen willst bei jeder Flashnade oder hellen stellen in Games dann kannste auch den 11er nehmen^^
Wie gesagt ich war sehr überrrascht wo ich den BenQ als erstes angemacht hab klar war er auch Hell musste ich dann auch erstmal auf 40drehen und dann war gut aber die grelle war einfach net da wie bei den anderen 144hz teilen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. April 2014)

Und der 11er war bei 40% immernoch "Grell".
Mein Samsung ist bei 100% auch sehr Hell aber bei 65% geht es


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Und der 11er war bei 40% immernoch "Grell".
> Mein Samsung ist bei 100% auch sehr Hell aber bei 65% geht es


 
Also wie gesagt zum 11er kann ich nix sagen aber was ich so in anderen Foren lese soll er wohl noch mächtig hell sein mit 120cd (min. Wert) kann ich mir das auch vorstellen.
Ganz im gegenteil der 2420 war von anfang an net grell obwohl die helligkeit auf 90% war es war halt hell aber net grell
Beim Asus war das wie gesagt anders der war noch heller und die Farben sau grell musste immer de Augen zu machen wenn ich in BF4 ausm dunkeln ins helle gekommen bin war schon so reflex und das ging meiner Meinung garnet.
Musst du halt wissen zurückschicken geht immer.
Oder bestell dir ein aus Korea bin jetzt auch schon am überlegen obwohl ich am anfang garnet wollte lol aber wenn das Bild wirklich so gut sein sollte wie alle sagen dann kann ich mich glaub net zurückhalten und so test zwischen beiden wär mal net schnlecht 1VK kann ich ja immer noch^^
PWM frei sind die Z beide beim T könntest noch pech haben und einen mit PWm steuerung bekommen.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (3. April 2014)

Hab jetzt unterschiedliche Angaben bei Tests gelesen aber grob gesagt,

bei Helligkeit auf 0 haben:

Asus QE 100cd
2411 120cd
2420 60cd

Flimmerfrei auch nur solange kein Light Boost Hack oder MBR eingeschaltet ist.
Dann wird immer Puls gesteuert.


----------



## ein_typ (4. April 2014)

@Westcoast

Ich habe jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread durchgelesen, weiß also ob nicht ob du dir schon einen 144 Hertz geholt hast, aber ich wollte dir auf jeden Fall mitteilen, dass du dich, wenn du dich für einen entscheidest, schonmal davon verabschieden musst, das du 60 Hertz so schnell wieder so flüssig wahrnimmst wie du es jetzt kennst. Ich kann sagen, dass für mich mittlerweile alle Monis mit 60 Hz so aussehen, als würde das Geschehene darauf nur mit 30 FPS laufen, obwohl es mindestens 60 sind. Wenn ich mit 75 Hertz spiele komme ich so ungefähr an das Gefühl hin, das ich früher von 60 Hertz kannte.

Hoffe ich konnte dich rechtzeitig vorwarnen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (5. April 2014)

Heute ist der Eizo FG2421 für 379€ im Angebot.....überlege den nochmal zu bestellen in der Hoffnung das Eizo ein wenig nachgebessert hat.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. April 2014)

Schaut euch mal das Angebot an: Eizo FG2421-BK 59,7 cm LCD-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## crudo (15. August 2014)

Hey Leute...

ich habe mir tatsächlich alle 42 Seiten durchgelesen... und muss sagen, ich bin nicht schlauer geworden.

ASUS VG248QE 144Hz oder Benq xl2411t oder Benq XL2411Z ??  ( BL2411PT hat fällt da raus wegen der 5MS Reaktionszeit, oder ? )
Benq XL2420Z kommt eig nicht in Frage, das ist mir doch ein wenig zu Teuer :/


'Ich will ehrlich gesagt wenn ich 300€ für einen Monitor ausgebe nicht zich verschiedene Einstellungen vornehmen damit er angenehm anzuschauen ist. Aber so wie ich das gelesen habe bleibt mir da wohl keine Wahl, oder ? - Frech eig...

LG


----------



## MfDoom (15. August 2014)

Ich habe den Benq 2411t, und kann dir nur empfehlen selber zu testen und zu entscheiden. Die Einstellungen die hier empfohlen werden sind auf jeden Fall Quark, aber ein guter Ansatzpunkt. Der Benq leuchtet jetzt nach einiger Zeit, nicht mehr so stark sodass man die Helligkeit gut hochfahren kann, viel stärker als am Anfang. Dafür sind die Farben besser geworden.
Eintellungen machen und testen musst du auf jeden Fall, es gibt aber auch voreingestellte die du benutzen kannst. Mein Kollege hat den Asus, als der neben meinem stand ist mir kein Unterschied aufgefallen, was hier als Meilenweit besser propagiert wird ist wohl meistens Einbildung und halt die übliche Übertreibung wenn jemand etwas nachredet was er nicht selber getestet hat. Das ist aber auch nur meine Meinung nach ein paar Vergleichsbildern, wirklich gespielt habe ich mit dem Asus nicht.

Man kann aber sagen das man bei Monitoren fürs schnelle zocken in einer Richtung immer ein paar Abstriche machen muss, meist ist es die Farbe oder die Helligkeit, mal ist es wieder zu blass. Ich habe zur Zeit die Voreinstellung "Film", weil da Weltraum auch wie Weltraum aussieht ^^ Das ist meiner meinung nach nämlich ein großer Nachteil bei solchen Monitoren, der Schwarzwert ist eher in der Kategorie richtig Kacke einzuordnen. Wer oft im Weltall unterwegs sein will sollte sich vl ein schnelles IPS holen. Die Voreinstellung "Film" sah nach dem Kauf übrigens auch ziemlich kacke aus, das hat sich jetzt nach der Zeit aber gewandelt. Ich schätze es liegt am Alterungsprozess des Panels oder an den weniger grell leuchtenden LEDs.

Entweder tagelang Foren und Test lesen oder einfach ausprobieren  die Zeit für Recherche bezahlt dir keiner  dann doch lieber zocken


----------



## crudo (15. August 2014)

hmpf, komm ich wohl nich drum herum  
dann nehm ich mir nächste woche mal die zeit. bin wenn ich was neues haben will immer so gierig, und wills sofort haben. diesmal versuche ich mich zu zügeln :p

lg


----------



## zerrocool88 (16. August 2014)

Also ich stand vor ein paar Monaten vor der gleichen Qual der Wahl und habe mich für den 2411T entschieden und bin hellauf begeistert. Für mich das beste was ich bis jetzt zum zocken gesehen habe. Ich kann nicht sagen wie der asus aussieht aber mit dem 2411T(Z) machst du sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## MfDoom (16. August 2014)

Ich denke man macht mit beiden nichts falsch.


----------

